# Daily chit chat ~ Part 2



## Suzie

Happy chatting and  to all
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Howdy Doody Ladies!!

Sorry i ain't been around again.... up to my eyes with work and have had my twin nephews since last thursday... TRAUMATISED...LOL!!  God they are spoilt NEVER do what they are told .. and this whole playing their PSP's for half of the day is not on... so they were in a mood i took them away from them...LOL!!  My mum said...oooooh its good practice for when you eventually have your own...  ERM NO...My children will behave and do what they are told and not get everything under the sun..lol!!  Making them out to be horrors... they are good really.. BUT hard work...  
Had them to Blairdrummond yesterday, what a hoot...  they loved it!!
Goodness me..i sound a right moan...LOL!!  I do love them to bits really xxx

My crohns has been giving me jip along with my endo... still bleeding with the latter!!  For 2 weeks now...quite clotty aswell (sorry TMI)...  am waiting to see hamilton when he gets back from his holiday  as they looking to aspirate my cysts again before i begin DE in October time..eeeeek!!  Tis weird i'm in all this pain with the crohns and endo...but it doesn't matter as i have the 'hope' of the DE maybe working...touch wood!!

Sorry don't have time to go through all the posts.... will try and go through them this afternoon when i get a minute 

Sending out loads of huggs and kisses to you all xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

HAHAHAHAHA about time they started a new thread it must of been the biggest one on the boards..... LOL

Hope you all well just a quick one as am heading out...

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Afternoon!!!

Just home from work and feeling tired - was supposed to go the gym but cant be  !    

Starry - my injections are going ok have managed to give myself a few bruises but apart from that not a problem!  I have my baseline scan tomorrow so here's hoping i start stimming tomorrow night    .  Oh and by the way you arent moaning about your problems - that is what we are here for!!    I hope everything starts turning around for you soon 

Is it just me or does these buserelin injections make your joints feel more "clickier" - i am not sure if it is just my aging process or if the buserelin has hurried things along on the old joint department!!  Going to be asking nurses tomorrow if it is okay to carry on exercising at curves until near the time of EC, does anyone know what I should be doing or not.  I personally would love nothing more than to sit on sofa for the next 2-3 weeks eating chocolate fudge cake all day long but something tells me my jeans would have something to say about it!!    

Anyone been up to anything nice, great, exciting  I have a school theme party to go to at the weekend does anyone have any suggestions as to what I could go as apart from the obvious?  My DH is going as a St Trinian....I hope he doesnt like wearing short skirts too much or I make catch him in my wardrobe one night!!

Button


----------



## button butterfly

Forgot to say that I am away to make a coca cola cake (nigella lawson recipe) - will let you know how it takes later on!!

Button


----------



## gmac2304

awwwwwwwwwwww Suzie, I was looking forward to the day we hit page 200!!! 

right girlies, lets get chatting - we need to build this thread up a bit!

can't remember (_or see_) any of the previous posts, so will just say a *HUGE *  to everyone! hope ur all doing fan-dabby-dosy...

nowt much new to report at this end! 15wks tomorrow    and finally starting to feel normal again! not had the yucky sicky feeling for almost a week now (touch wood it stays away)! those of you on ** will know that I have had to give in & buy some 'Big Mama' trousers - was really struggling to get into 'normal' clothes! have a pair on today - they make my bump look *HUGE*!!! everyone keeps telling me how massive I'm gonna be - great!!!  Ryan has been in London all weekend - i'll be intrigued to see if he notices the difference when I see him tonight!

*borntoshop* - welcome to the board!!! not sure if it made any difference, but on the cycle that I fell PG, I was eating pineapple chunks every day for my lunch & also had a bag of brazil nuts on my desk that I nibbled on every day! don't know if it helped at all, but thought it was worth a try!

big  to everyone! speak to you all soon...

Gill xx


----------



## Mummy30

im back from my hols.... just booking in on the 1st page...  boooooooooooooo, thats so unacceptable stopping us before 200    

ill read up later on.... lots running through my head just now.... i need a lawyer... anyone know a good one?!  Not putting private details in here but its to do with DS and his dad.  Its all such a mess


----------



## twinkle123

Awww I wanted us to get to page 200.  

Welcome home Dons.  Hope you had a good time away.  Sorry to hear there's problems with DS and his dad.  

MrsCoops - wow! 15 weeks already.  How did that happen so quickly?   Hope you're doing well.

Button -  glad to hear your injections are going well.  Know exactly what you mean about the bruises.  I bruise far to easily so injections can be a bit of a nightmare! Can't say that the buserelin ever made me 'clickier'! Mmmmm, coca cola cake sounds great. Did you save me a piece?!?  

Gemz - sorry to hear you're in pain at the moment.   You're sounding quite positive at the moment though.  Good for you!  

Just been re-reading the summary of my treatment since 2005 which we got photocopied to take down to Dr Gorgy in London and it says that twice, I have had a stenosed cervix.  Of course, have just spend a stupid amount of time googling 'stenosed cervix'.  Apparently it is when blood fills at the opening of your cervix and blocks which is why I've needed to be cut with the long, scary scissors twice for my ET.  Nice to know!!! You'd think the clinic would have mentioned it!!!   It can also mean that AF can be a nightmare and very painful because clots find it difficult to get through the cervix. Day 1 of AF is usually awful as I'm in so much pain and feel faint, hot/cold, etc...  It's all starting to make so much more sense now - just wish the clinic would tell you these things.  

It also says that I have ovulatory dysfuntion with irregular cycles and low mid-luteal progesterone levles.  That's also news to me!!!  

Hope it's a sunny day tomorrow again.  Could do with another sitting about outside day, reading magazines.

Loads of love to everyone (and babies)
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

I am still alive!!!!!!  - sorry been AWOL but have been feeling sorry for myself suffering with a stinking cold/cough   - Worried that I might pass it on to Lyle - shame poor mite - but it's not like I can "avoid" him  

Welcome Borntoshop - good luck with your treatment 

Dons - Glad you had good time - hugs regards whatever crap is going on thinking of you xx

Gems - Sorry to hear bout pain you have been suffering but well done you keeping positive for DE treatment xx

Lainsy - Glad you are enjoying your good news I am STILL SO chuffed for you and March will be here before you know it and I will be celebrating my wee boys 1st birthday ahhhhhhhhhh  

Susan - I would LOVE to see my notes bet there is a lot that they "fail" to tell you - chin up your time will come - keeping everything crossed for you (not long till october hols come around lol)

Right tried my best to catch up with you all anyone Ive mised huge hugs (Tissy/Mrs Coops hope pregnancies going well xx)

Off for a sneeze lol

D x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oh my days...have come on here for a complete RANT!!

i work in an engineering office...  20 peeps in our department alone.. The 2 muppets who sit next to me had the swine flu last week...  TODAY they've come back still coughing a spluttering all over my space!!  Should they even be back??  I thot it was still infectious when coughing etc...

Been freaking out i catch it... IF i do catch it it will more than likely put me in hospital due to my health..... aaaaargh!!  I know everyone will probably get it at some point mi thinks...but i don't want it right now...  My mum is home from abu dhabi with the twins and my dad flys in on Sunday...i don't want to be ill (infectious ill that is) while they are here...    

I know i'm panicing over nothing but i find it irresponsible that they've come back - apparently as they have lots to catch up with!!  aaarrrgh..

sorry for the moan, away to munch on a drifter...lol

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Gems can't blame you - totally irresponsible people!!!!!  Its peep like them being stupid as to why it is speading SO quickly - put a mask on they might get the hint!!!

I only have a head cold and am avoiding my niece/nephew etc as not fair them getting it.

D x


----------



## Mummy30

hi all, had a great time thanks to all that asked..... great to hand over the twins for feeds etc while we got a well earned break. 

They had their 2nd jabs today, DP came with me this time and poor Caitlyn screamed for ages after, she is like an elephant and never forgets, Aiden cried for a few seconds and that was that for him!!

Caitlyn has developed a scream for a cry, its quite funny, but im sure it wont be when she is a toddler!!
Gems - there was someone in the doctors today with suspected swine flu, they were polish and asking at the front desk. The receptionist was trying to explain to them why they had to leave the building and go into hiding in their home........ idiots.  


ive not got the last page infront of me to do personals but ive been reading.  

susan - sorry that the clinic are being   regarding your notes, hope the trip to london was worthwile for you and dh. Still enjoying the hols? not long left now, im dreading going back to the school mornings... going to make the most of my lie ins while i can.

to the newbie - shop - welcome!!

coops/tissy - hope your bumps are coming on nicely and that bubbas are having fun in there!!

bloo- aiden and caitlyn say hi to lyle!!

button - glad the injections are going well for you. 

sonia - big hello to you!!

everyone else HI!! hope you are all doing fine!

HERE IS A LINK FROM ANOTHER POST - im a bit sad today...

I have just sat down my eldest son and told him he wont be seeing his real daddy again and that i have to change his surname back to mine. 

It was the most difficult thing ive had to do. His daddy has done something bad and has been in court this week for the incident, dont want to go into details but he will end up on the sex offenders list if found guilty, he is denying it.  Its disgusting.  His name was printed in the local papers up here and his surname isnt the commenest so everyone read it will put two and two together and associated my son with him.Cant believe i married a man like this. 

My son has always said he loves his real daddy even though it will be 2 years in december since he has seen him and never receives even a card at xmas or on his birthday from him or his family. 

When i was telling him about daddy doing something bad (to the best of my ability) he turned round to me and said he loves his daddy and wants to see him.  Theres no way i would be happy with this so i had to tell him NO.  Explained to him that when he is older he can come to me and go see him but until he can make that decision maturely he has to not see him. and that it was for his own good/protection etc.

My son has aspergers syndrome and takes everything in, he is a boy that has to kow the facts about things in life to help him along, its no use fannying around situations with him so thats why i chose to tell him about his "bad daddy". I just told him as it is.

My DP is great, has brought him up with me since DS was 10 months old, and he does call him daddy, but typical step dad/son style they do argue most of the time.  He is behind my decision to tell DS 100% and im glad of his support.

I now have a lawyer pal looking into the facts of name change for me and have to decide to call my DS by my surname or my DPs surname. My twins have DPs surname, im hoping that we will get married some day and then all 5 of us will have the same name.

It was tough and ive had a little cry as my poor DS doesnt deserve any of this in his life  

Sorry for me me me, just needed to write it all down i guess....  

WHAT A MESS....


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Just a quick update for today!  Had my baseline scan and all is well woohoooo!!!! What was all the worry about?!!    Start stimming tomorrow and sooooo looking forward to giving myself 2 injections  .  Next appointment is next wednesday for bloods and then scan friday to see what the follies are doing (they had better behave    ).  Asked the nurse at the clinic if she sees PCO on my left ovary and she said no - so here's hoping     .

Susan - I didnt get round to making the cola cake last night as I fell asleep on sofa and woke up just before injections were due!!  Was going to make one tonight but DH had given our freshly laid eggs to one of his workers   .  Why dont men listen when you tell them NOT to give away any eggs cause you need them!! Honestly

button


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Button - Good luck with "the next step" hope all goes well - 2nd injections with the pen are a doddle and a whole lot nicer (if injections can be nice  )

Dons - Don't know quite what to say other than so so sorry to hear of the crap that you are going though just now due to the selfishness of a rather "bad man" that unfortunately you will always have a link with (DS),  At the end of the day you are DS mum and you will always put him first and think of him and come time I am sure he will realise this and know that you did what was best for him - sending you huge hugs for what is a difficult time - always here for you - Lyle sending hugs as well xx - glad injections went smoothly ours are finished now for a while YAH!!

Big HELLO to all other ladies - Carol how are you?  And how are you keeping?

D x


----------



## gmac2304

*Bloo* - great minds think alike!

Was just popping on here to see if *Carol* was going about I _*THINK*_ she was on ** the other day saying that she didn't have regular use of a PC, but then again, it might have been someone completely different...  Anyway, hope the house move went smoothly & that ur all settled in, eagerly anticipating bubbas appearance! I know its a few weeks off yet, but do you have anyone's mobile number, so that you can let us know when she arrives? I'm sure I speak for us all when I say we can't wait til she's here... 

*Dons* - don't know what to say, other than you're doing what is best for your DS. It probably isn't a very easy time for you, DP & DS just now, but chin up & tits high - it will get better! *HUGE*  to you all...

   to everyone else - busy at work just now, so can't hang about! hopefully catch up with you all later...

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Another nice day today - could get used to this.  
I was just thinking the same as Bloo and MrsCoops. Came on here to see if there was any word from Carol. Hope you're keeping well and the moving house was easy and straighforward.  

Button - good to hear your baseline scan went well. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything will go well for you.   I've lost count of the number of times I've fallen asleep in an evening and woken up at injection time.  It's the same idea as falling asleep on a bus and waking up at the right stop! 

Dons - don't quite know what to say but will give you a hug anyway     Can't be an easy time for you but you are doing what's right for your son. Hopefully he'll see in later years that you did what you had to do. You'll get through this if you all stick together.  

Well, had an appointment with my GP this morning to ask if he'll do my karotyping blood test that Dr Gorgy asked me to get done. Apparently there are different kinds of karotyping blood tests so he said that he'd do it but would write to Dr G first to get more details first. Can just see how long that's going to take!  

I also asked him about getting a saline hysteroscopy and he said contact the clinic about it. I really don't know how I feel about that because I don't want it to see seem like I'm asking them to do something for another doctor.  Does that make sense?  Also, they've never mentioned it to me so they might think I'm being cheeky asking them to do it. 

Going to phone the London clinic on Friday to see if my blood tests are back.  He said wait 2 weeks but I've heard on another thread that it takes about 10 days.  We'll need them sent up to us so that will take another few days. Then there's the appointment to discuss what's been found. Do I go to London for another appointment while spending more money, but seeing him face-to-face and managing to understand what he's saying, or do I have a phone consultation while saving money but not understand what he's saying?   Oh so confused about everything!!!  

Right will stop rambling on and have some lunch
Lots of love to everyone
Susanx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya susan

Can you not phone Dr Gorgy's clinic and ask them what type of karotyping blood test he means so that things can be done sooner? I am not sure if they charge but you could also ask them to write a little letter to your GP regards to this so that the correct one is done and that the GP will do it asap.  With regards to the hysteroscopy - you should contact the clinic because at the end of the day this is your body and you want to get to the bottom of things.   

Button


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey,

Sorry I havent been around for ages, my wee man keeps me so occupied but its fab. Wanted to say hi though and hope everyone is well!!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

SNS - SO good to hear from you and can totally relate to the "being kept busy" - Your wee man is adoreable xx

Nicky - Sorry your feeling bit crap/down at the mo - such an emotional rollercoaster - Lyle and I both sending you HUGE hugs xxx

BIG hello to all others - finally UPS got us for delivery so we are not housebound so taking Lyle for a walk (he sleeps better in buggy) might go to new Markies (bad idea having one of them in Cluter now - will have to get a second job lol lol)

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Bloofuss said:


> SNS - SO good to hear from you and can totally relate to the "being kept busy" - Your wee man is adoreable xx


Thanks, I think so but am biased lol!!!!


----------



## tissyblue

Hello peeps

Have been v bad at posting recently but have been keeping up to date with everyone's news. Had a bit of a minor blip (which lasted about a week) where I was panicking that I hadn't done enough/had way too much to do still before I will be "ready" (har har) for this baby. Have to remind myself that I have (I hope) a good few weeks before this becomes real and I have to start shopping in Mothercare like there is no tomorrow. 

Feel a bit cast adrift, only seeing midwife for barely 10 mins every 4 weeks. Don't know what I would do without tapping into the FF support system! Have first NCT class with (oh so reluctant) DH next week so hoping that helps too.....

Got sister, BIL and 8 month nephew arriving for a week's hols on Sat and BF and daughter ( arriving on Tuesday for a few days. Hence why I'm spending time posting on here when I came home from work early to clean the bathroom and hoover  

 to everyone - personals later.
T


----------



## twinkle123

Tut tut tut Tissy - hope you didn't spend too long on here yesterday instead of cleaning for your guests!   Hope you're keeping well.  I'm obviously no expert, but I would imagine it's only natural to panic about everything as the time gets closer. 

Well, phoned Dr Gorgy in London to see if my blood test results are back which they are.  So back down for a consultation on Tuesday to discuss the findings.  Have just spent a small fortune yet again booking flights, hotel etc.... We've decided to stay an extra night so are flying down on Sunday afternoon and back up on Tuesday evening.  Quite looking forward to finding out the results now but still half hoping that there's nothing to treat as it's going to cost a fortune!  

Off to bed now.  Did lots of gardening today and should have collapsed in bed ages ago but had to sort out everything for London.

Take care everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Tissy - You will be fine - it all soon slots into place (honest) my tip would be only buy minimal clothing (vests/sleepsuits) as I was out the door with clothes given as gifts for Lyle and was glad didnt buy or need to for a while (o:

Susan - Good luck xx

It's my birthday today but was also dads so quite emotional today - glad to have a first birthday as a mummy but miss my dad so so much - off to the Crem to wish him a happy bday - getting my hair cut (short eeeeeeek) then off out for tea tonight - mum is watching Lyle - hoping that will take my mind off dad and hers as Lyle is a good tonic (o:

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi girls
Just a quick one, feeling a bit down today, the Embryologist phoned today, I had 12 eggs taken out on egg recovery but only 1 has fertilised,  DH 4 frosties weren't good at all.  Transfer is Monday which is day 3 after egg recovery so Im praying everything will be ok with this one.


----------



## twinkle123

Happy birthday Bloo.  I can't pretend to understand how you must feel about your dad but my thoughts are with you today.   Must be great having your 1st mummy birthday though.  

Borntoshop - keeping my fingers crossed for you. Remember it only takes one.       

Off to London tomorro and back on Tuesday night.  Looking forward to seeing what Dr Gorgy has to say about everything. 

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Borntoshop as Susan says it only takes one!!!  We only had 2 embies that fertalised and Lyle was first one from them as I chose just to have one transferred - Good Luck xxx

Thanks for birthday wishes girls had a good night with DP and know I am lucky to be a mummy and get a birthday card from my precious wee boy  

Susan - Sunding you HUGE luck xxx


----------



## Lainsy

My goodness, I go away for a weeks holiday and there is so much news and you have all moved to a new home !!  

Had a fantastic holiday, weather was fantastic so we spent a lot of time walking along the gorgeous beaches with plenty of pub stops along the way (dh loved that part, especially given I can't drink!!).  Spent a whole day at the Metro Centre and did lots of shopping (and I have to confess to doing a little bit of "window shopping" in a massive Mothercare shop) 

Bloo I hope you had a good birthday and enjoyed your first "mummy" birthday  

Susan good luck for your test results tomorrow.

Borntoshop good luck for tomorrow - try to keep positive as they say it only takes one     .  I am originally from Inverness - have you stayed there all your life?  All my family still stay there and I go "home" quite often.  Can't believe you have to travel to Aberdeen for treatment given the size of Inverness these days.

SNS good to hear from you and great that both you and vincent are doing well.

Dons sorry to hear about the difficult time you are going through, I hope things get a bit easier for you with time  .

Mrs Coops hope you are keeping well and starting to bloom  

Button how's your treatment going?  Hope you get this cola cake made soon, I am wanting to know how it turns out as it sounds lovely  

Gemz, Saffa, Starry and anyone else I have missed hope you are all well.


----------



## Mummy30

hello everyone. 

sunday night again. booooooooooooo.

borntoshop - i hope the fertlilsed egg has been growing nicely, if you only had 1 think of it this way. That 1 special embie must be meant for you and is THE ONE that will make your dreams come true.     sending you lots of positive vibes.  This time last year i was doing my tx, gosh, its been a quick year.... xx

lainsy - glad you had a good holiday and i hope your pregnancy is going well and you are cooking your wee one nicely.xx

bloo - belated birthday wishes coming you way xx

susan - hope your trip to london went smoothly today and ill be thinking about you xx

tissy - hey hon, not long to go for you now eh..... 4 weeks is a long time to wait to see your mw, i was seeing my consultant every 2 weeks and my mw inbetween that. And that wasnt just cause i had twins, that was for all pregnancies... xx

short - so good to hear from you, the photo of vincent is lovely, they sure keep you busy dont they!!  xx

mrscoops - hi, hope your bump is growing nicely xx

button - hope stimming is still going well, and those follies are developing and growing nicely for you xx

gems -  how are you? have a great time with your visitors this week. xx

sonia - hi, hows things xx

ANyone ive missed..... hello xx

RIght, my two are actually asleep at the same time. a miracle!!  seems like i never get time to myself these days, aiden is getting so difficult to get to sleep these days...

STruggling with the feeding at the moment, caitlyn still being sick and aiden refusing most of his bottle.all the hv says is that they are growing well.....  So no answer as to why he is refusing his milk. his skin is a mess just now too so its a call to the gps i think.  

Busy week for me, taking ryan to hoodles tomorrow, golfing with his uncle and rambo land on tuesday. cant believe its the last week of school holidays.... its so depressing to think he has to go back to the [email protected] school so soon.

just watching the sexy shane ritchie on sky1... bit too old for me but oh so yum!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Back to work...woohoo...NOT... weather is miserable as usual!!  

Had a great weekend with the family...  Went to Little Italy on Friday night, was an excellent night until my aunty (whom i'm normally very close to) kicked off and set about me...  I'm the quiet one in the family...wouldn't hurt a fly...  All i said was that i was tired and was going home once the place closed and wasn't heading into town with them..  She proceded to tell me i was a fat c***, yes she used the C word (i'm 2 stone overweight, not exactly hideously overweight)..  She couldn't understand why i was tired all the time with sitting in front of a compter screen all day (start at 7am finish at 4pm, then do nail extensions at night time...all with having to debilitating diseases,,).. THEN told me i was being selfish about going through with the fertility treatment and that i would be an unfit mother!!!  How dare she... My mum is furious... can't believe she could be so mean and hurtful..  I don't give a hoot that she was drunk...  So as yooz can imagine i'm really upset and hurt at the moment..  DH is spitting feathers!!

Apart from that i did have a good weekend... spent some 'quality time' with DH...hehe!!  My dad flys in today, can't wait to see him!!

Dons - sorry to hear the twins aren't too good at the moment...you are a fab mummy xx

Bloo - Happy belated birthday sweetie, Hows wee Lyle doing? xx

Susan - Good luck with London xx

Bornto - sending you loads of luck xxx

Mrs Coops - hope you are doing fine with that bump of yours  xx

Lainsy - Hows you and the wee bump? xx

Sorry if i've missed out anyone...sending you all loads of huggs and kisses..

Gemz xx

ps....  anyone watching True Blood  mmmmm.....


----------



## Lainsy

Gemz that's absolutely shocking what your aunty said to you, I just hope you don't take it too much to heart and do what you and dh want to do as that is all that matters!  

Dons hope you enjoy the last week of the school holidays and the twins get on better with their feeding soon.

Had such a stinker of a headache last night, it just wouldn't shift and poor dh was up in the middle of the night getting a cold flannel for my forehead.  Gone are the days of just popping a couple of pills to shift it!

Well I was back at work today.  Got a new top out of the wardrobe to put on and I was literally busting out of it so that's now relegated to the back of the wardrobe.  I got re-measured when I was on holiday and have gone up 2 sizes already (I was only fitted back in March when I reached my target weight!)  I already feel as though my clothes are getting tight and I don't think I have been overly eating either  

Broke the news to everyone at work - it all seems so real now and so exciting when everyone knows!  Have midwife on Thursday so looking forward to that.


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi girls,
Well Im just back from Aberdeen and I have 2 embryos on board (couldnt believe it thought it was only one).  The Embryologist said she held a couple back to see how they would progress and although it isnt a brilliant one (Grade 3) its still worth a go.  The other one is a Grade 2 and theres no defragmentation in either one (not like last time) a bit better so Im chuffed to bits.  Im now getting DH to run round after me while I put my feet up.  
How is everyone else ?


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya borntoshop - so glad to hear that you are home and seem to be a bit happier!  Sending you loads of           What was the ET like was it sore??

I am stimming and have bloods to be taken on wednesday and then my scan on friday - I am drinking plenty water.  Only have headaches which feel like I am hungover at times but apart from that I feel nothing yet?  When do you start feeling like something is happening in the ovaries? Or dont you?? 

Lainsy - glad to hear that you had a great holiday.  Not yet made that coca cola cake hmmmm maybe I will go and make it tonight!!  

Button
x


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh borntoshop - congrats on being pupo      

button - when i was stimming i dont think i felt any ovary action..... mind you if you read back pages to about a year ago you may see what i used to moan about. ET isnt painful at all, neither is EC, a bit crampy afterwards but thats about it. I loved EC, didnt remember a thing but DP told me lots about how i reacted and what i did whilst "asleep"  hope things go well for you xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girlies, I'm back on the land of internet living, thank goodness.  I'm lost without  my internet access, the joys of moving house.  I haven't had a chance of catching up with everyone yet, just downloading over 1000 emails but will be in touch asap.  Got my stepchildren staying so been pretty busy but all well here, can't believe we're 34 weeks pregnant!  Had a scan on Friday and baby all fine, seen her little face really clearly so that was really special and the nursery is nearly all finished so nearly organised I think.  Missed you all loads so will be in touch but big big   to you all and hope you're all well.

Carol
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies!!

Hi Carol SO good to hear from you - SO chuffed that everything is okay with you and the wee one 34 weeks HOW exciting I remember being that - and look at me now....................... hugs from Lyle and I.

Gemz - The demon of drink but your auntie shouldnt have upset you like that the "joy" of families ehe hope all is sorted soon sending you a hug from Lyle and I

Bornto shop - Positive vibes heading yuor way and I will keep everything crossed for you xx

Lainsy - Glad you are keeping well 

HUGS to all

D x


----------



## borntoshop7474

thanks girls, positive thoughts now 
The ET was a piece of cake, the only bit i found hard was drinking loads of water I kept needing the loo!  I was lying there legs akimbo trying not to pee lol but you dont feel anything its very quick.  I needed the loo all day after the ET


----------



## Lainsy

Borntoshop lots of   vibes your way for your 2ww.  Relax and enjoy it.   you get a BFP.  

Carol good to hear from you again and great news your scan went well on Friday, bet you can't wait now to meet your little girl  

No news from me, really busy at work as so much work to catch up on after my holidays.  Never mind - my boss told me I have to type for 2 now


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks Dons - cant wait to get in there and get EC (   please please let me have decent follies on friday for my next scan).  I have never had sedation before - watch this space I will let you know how I got on!  

Born-to-shop - giv you a laugh...I have been worried about having too much urine in my bladder and have read on here that they make you empty it slightly if too full.  I have tried to stop peeing half way thru with no real success    who wants to go to the toilet and stop half way thru?!    still    for you on your 2ww.

Lainsy - made the coca cola cake last night and I think i fluffed it up!!    It is sooo stodgy, dont think I baked it long enough but it was in the cooker for 45 mins! Dont think I will be trying to make it again!  

Button


----------



## Mummy30

lol button i had the opposite problem, i was allowed to let out a little pee. i was absoultely bursting it was sore, and i couldnt even let out a dribble... it was a mixture of being nervous, knowing i had to have a full bladder and the loo isnt exactly that private as everyone can hear due to its whereabouts in the ward lol so i was paranoid i could be heard!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone. 

First of all - congratulations borntoshop on getting your 2 embies put back.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you    

Carol - great to hear from you again. Glad to hear you and baby are doing well.  

Well, that's me back from London and my appointment with Dr Gorgy. Flew down on Sunday, spent yesterday doing various touristy things, had our appointment this morning and flew back up tonight. Have come home with a list of drugs to somehow get a pharmacy to order - clexane 20mg injections, clexane 40mg injections, prednisolone tablets, gestone injections, asparin.  All this along with my usual folic acid, buserelin and stimming drugs!  I'm going to be rattling!!!    

Most results came back okay but turns out my natural killer cells are sky-high.  I'll also need to go back to London twice for IVIg (some kind of drip, but haven't looked up the details yet!)

In between all of this, I'll still be expected to go to work as normal and act like nothing is going on! 

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi All 

sorry havent been here in ages been busy with DP's brother who was staying with us.  Susan - that is great you got your results back! and it all makes sense I had a feeling it may be the NK killer cells!! cant believe that the clinic never thought to test that!  If I get heaps of bfn's then im going to have that done.  I know a lot of ladies who were to take those drugs you mentioned and got on to hold onto their baby full term!  I am so glad you have answers and obviously you going to take all those meds before next IVF am i right?  Wonder what the clinic is going to say to that?  It may cost a lot more but will be worth it at the end of the day.

Carol so glad you are doing well and baby is almost here!  To all else good luck and hi..... back to work I get.

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

havent got much time so ive just come on quickly to give susan a   and i really really hope alll this is all worth it.  You so so deserve for your dreams to come true.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya Ladies

Lyle keeping me busy but wanted to come on and say Susan - Good Luck keeping everything crossed for you and Lyle and I zending you cuddles xx


----------



## Lainsy

Susan good luck with everything, bet you are glad you had all this testing done now.

BorntoShop hope you are looking after your 2 little embryos  

Well I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow morning.  I am excited as it makes everything seem more real


----------



## fionamc

Hello everybody,

Well that is us back from our travels with our caravan.  Didn't go too far afield - St.Andrews, Musselburgh (near Edinburgh) and Perth.  Had a lovely time and were really lucky with the weather.  Nice to be home too but have had/are having an appt every day this week between DS and baby, so it has been busy.

I have read back to see how everyone is doing but knowing my brain, I'll probably forget half of what has been said.

Susan - how do you feel about them finding something 'wrong'?  I would imagine your feelings might be a bit mixed.  Maybe pleased that it will hopefully make all the difference with your next treatment but worried about the extra cost of the next cycle and how you are going to fit in the extra trips to London along with working.

Donsbabe - sounds like you have a lot of worry on your plate at the moment, with your ex, as well as having three children to look after, two of which are small babies.  It sounds as though you are doing a great job at a stressful time.

Borntoshop - a big 'hi' from me - I am not the most regular poster but I always read to see how everyone is.  Good luck for your 2WW and hope the time passes as quickly as possible.

Good luck for your scan on Friday Button.  Hope you are growign lots of nice big follies.

Lainsy - enjoy your midwife appt tomorrow.  Lots of form filling but you must be getting close to your 12 week scan now.

Carol - sounds like you are keeping busy and that you are settling into your new house.  Only 3 weeks to go until you will count as full term.  Have you finished your antenatal classes?

Tissy/Mrs. Coops - hope you are keeping well and bumps are growing nicely. 

Gemz - hope you are feeling better after your night out and you have not taken your aunties comments too much to heart (saying that, I know I would have.  It seems such a shame for someone to turn like that when you have got on so well before).  Not long till October.  Hope it passes quickly for us both (our baby is due on the 4th)!

Not much to report from here.  As I said, we had a lovely holiday, spenging time seeing the sights and beaches etc and visiting family which can be a bit stressful.  I am going to be 40 in a few days - can't believe it.  I'm sure it won't hurt but it is starting to sound old!  May celebrate with a trip to 'The Singing Kettle' - oh, what an exciting party lifestyle I lead!

Big  to anyone I have missed.

Fiona X


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, trying to catch up finally with everyone's posts.  Susan I think it's great that you have some answers from your visit to London but it is just so frustrating that you have to spend all that money going back and forth to London to get decent treatment and answers.  I have the book "is your body baby friendly" and it mentions killer cells but how are we supposed to know if we have that if noone tests us.  I was surprised too that your notes told you so much more than the clinic has ever explained to you, makes it hard to trust them doesn't it.  Really hope this next cycle is your time Susan  , you really deserve it petal.  
Fiona nice to have you back, glad you had a nice holiday.  Don't worry being 40 doesn't hurt  , have a fab birthday when it comes.  It's Mike's on 4th October and poor lad I can't really plan anything as don't know when I'll have the baby, promised to make it up to him for his 50th birthday.  He wants a Tag watch though so been looking for one of those for him as his present.  I had my first antenatal clinic yesterday afternoon, was okay, didn't really get much from it but the ladies seemed nice, big age differences but not sure if there is anyone I could say I really clicked with but will see how it goes.  
Dons just read about the problems you've had with your son's father, what a nightmare for you chum, that is so hard for you and I really feel for your poor son.  You're a brilliant mum though and just remember that, you always put your son first and one day he will understand about it all and realise that his mum put his needs first and hence why he had to change his name.  
Short and Bloo give your boys a wee cuddle from me, can't believe how much they're growing, along with Bev's twins.  They're all at that cute and cuddly stage when you're not scared about their floppy heads and things.  
Lainsy I was so sooooooo chuffed to hear your scan went well, that is fantastic news.  You take care of yourself and hope your  midwife appt goes well today.  
Gems can't believe your auntie said all those things to you, that is just awful and she should have made sure she called you the next day to apologise, not that she could take back the hurtful words she said.  
Hello to Sonia, button, Tissy, Nicky, Mrs Coops and anyone else I've missed and a big welcome to Born to Shop  .
We're still busy unpacking, really just the garage and the study to get sorted now.  Love living in the country but hate all the beasties, yuck, can't open windows during the night or have these little flies everywhere.....Mrs B doesn't do beasties!  That's us had the kids for a week so another one to go, they're no bother and I just close their bedroom doors as they're so messy and don't even go near their bathroom, Mike can clean it when they leave  .  They leave next Wednesday and his parents arrive on the Friday for a long weekend, aaahhh!  Never mind and then only a few weeks til baby due.  Still doesn't seem real.  Have washed all her clothes and her nursery is all ready, just want to get a few things for her cot and Mike is preparing the wooden letters we have of her name so put up on the wall.  We both cried when we had her nursery all finished and played her  mobile as we truly never thought this would happen to us after everthing we went through last year, guess miracles can happen.  
Well away to go back to bed for an hour and read my book before everyone gets up.  Dog normally starts barking at the cows shortly.  Before we moved here he hardly ever barked but now that we're surrounded by cattle he gets all growly and protective, funny wee dog.  
Big hugs to everyone and it's just lovely to be back chatting to you all and getting your news, missed you!
Carol
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning.

Great to hear from you again Carol.   You took on a big challenge moving house at your stage of pregnancy but it all seems to have gone well for you. Enjoy the new chapter in your and Mike's life.  

Fiona - welcome home from your holidays. We've started going caravanning in DH's parents caravan the past few years. Never thought I would say this, but I love it!   I'm quite pleased that they found something 'wrong' with me in London but am now petrified of all the drugs I'll have to take. I've been stupidly reading up about them all and am getting more and more scared about it all.

Off to the nurse today for a chromosone karyotype blood test and then the doctor tomorrow to get him to confirm that it's okay for me to take this cocktail of drugs with my asthma and heart murmur.  I'm going to be a rebel and not take the aspirin because I've always been told not to.  I just hope it won't have to much of an effect.  

Other than that, really need to start sorting through the huge list of things to do for going back to work on Monday. As usual, left it all to the last minute!  

Have a nice day
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls

Just wanted to say hello - scan due tomorrow to find out when EC will be   

Susan I am so glad you got some answers at last    for you and all the medications you have to take.    let it be your turn very soon  

Lainsy - how are you?  How did you get on with the scan today?

Borntoshop - what are you doing during your 2ww?

Dons - how are the twins?  Any better?

Hiya to everyone I havent mentioned

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Well, well, well... went with DH to the nurse at my GPs surgery this morning to get our chromosone karyotyping blood tesst done.  Was taken 15 mintues late and then sat in her little room for a further 15 minutes while she tried to figure out what colour of vial she's supposed to use for the blood.  She ended up having to speak to several of the doctors before phoning some blood testing office somewhere to find out.  After all that, turns out it is the only coloured vial they don't keep in.  Obviously, this isn't a very common blood test to do.  She's going to order some and give us a call when they arrive. Just typical seeing as I'm back to work next week and can't just go in any time to get it done.  Thankfully, we are both off just now and didn't take any time off work for today's appointment.  

Did a bit of shopping in town this afternoon to buy exciting things like pens and responsible, grown-up clothes for going back to work. Very depressing going back.  Have just spent 3 hours doing bits and pieces for school so think I need a bit of chocolate while watching Coronation Street to cheer myself up!  

Got a sore throat, all bunged up and sneezing a lot today.  Hope it's not swine-flu!!! One of my violin pupils came for a lesson yesterday and she said her dad had it a few weeks ago.  She seems okay but I suppose she could be carrying germs. Also, been in London twice in the past few weeks so hoping I haven't caught it.

On the plus side, it's probably better if I get it now before I'm on steroids to lower my immune system.

Oh, there's always something to be worrying about!  

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Button    
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

to everyone, hope you are all doing well.  

Button good luck for your scan tomorrow     

Got lots of lovely reading from the midwife today, that is going to keep me busy for a while  .  Have a really nice midwife and will be seeing her again at the beginning of October for my 16 week appointment (that sounds weird saying that !).  I know I keep saying it but each little milestone I get to makes it all seem more real, next one is my 12 week scan on 2 September


----------



## Mummy30

lainsy - who is your mw? is it at phd?


----------



## gmac2304

afternoon girls! hope everyone is well...

*Lainsy* - glad ur MW appt went well! its so exciting, although they don't really DO anything!!!  i had my 16wk appt yesterday & have to say, was a wee bit peed off! everybody I spoke to assured me that I would get to hear the heartbeat - but did I? did I 'eck??  was really looking forward to it too... oh well, only 6 weeks til my scan!

*Susan* - glad you got answers from Dr Gorgy! maybe this will be whats needed to get your much deserved !! god, I hope so...

*Button* - fingers crossed everything goes well at ur scan today! let us know how you get on...

*Carol * - welcome back! we missed ya... not long to go now - how exciting!   

*Gems * - HUGE  to you! cannot believe what happened with ur auntie last week  - hope you got a much deserved apology from her?!?!

*Fiona* - happy birthday when it comes!  hope ur family spoil you rotten - after all, ur only 40 once!!!

*Dons* / *Bloo* / *Saffa* / *Born2Shop* / *Tissy* / *SnS* -    how are you all?

nowt new to report this end - still working hard, ever expanding & forever weeing! does it ever stop 3 times I was up last night...  bought out cotbed last week & ordered our pram - its starting to feel real now!  think this weekend is being spent deciding on what nursery bedding to go for, so that I can start thinking about decorating the spare room! don't know whether to go neutral, or to wait til we find out what we are having...what do you guys think

while we're on the subject tho, anybody at AMH been told what they were having at their 20wk scan? i know you're not meant to ask, but I've been told that some sonographers will drop subtle hints if asked!?!? we thought about asking her to scan over the baby's bits'n'bobs - see if we can see anything that resembles a willy!  i just grudge paying £75 for a sexing scan for something that most other NHS's tell you for free... 

Gillian xx


----------



## twinkle123

Why is everything always so complicated?  Just back from my GP where I presented him with a list of drugs I've been asked to get by Dr Gorgy.  He didn't seem to have a clue what it was all about and after lots of checking of computers and thinking, he's decided he'll need to speak to one of his colleagues first before prescribing any of it.  In a way though, I'm glad he didn't automatically say yes to it all as they're obviously going to look seriously into it and I won't be prescribed anything I shouldn't.  

So just waiting for a phone call with his decision.  Also waiting for a phone call from the nurse at the surgery to let me know when she has the right kind of vials in stock.   Of course, this would all be happening when I'm going back to work next week and can't keep popping into the surgery any old time.

Had to phone Aberdeenshire council this morning about some of my pay which is missing this month.  Because I was doing the Acting Principal Teacher job last term, I'm entitled to acting-up pay.  I put in a claim for June which should have been in my last pay but it wasn't. When I phoned them, she said my form for July is there but not June.  This has happened before so will have to chase it up when I go back on Monday.  

Sorry for the moan.  Just in a 'everything is going wrong' kind of mood today! Combination of IVF hassles, money hassles and going back to work!!!  

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Dons, my midwife is Sheena Mccallum, I saw her at Mintlaw but she is also at Peterhead.  I can see her either place, which is handy with working in Peterhead.

MrsCoops how annoying you didn't get to hear the heartbeat.  My midwife just said to me there was no point in trying to listen for it yesterday as she might not find it and I would only worry but she would check it next time at 16 weeks.  I was also up at least 3 times to the loo last night as well  .  On Wednesday at work I went to the loo, sat down at my desk and 5 minutes later needed again!!!

Button how did your scan go today?  .

Oh Dons, good luck at the footie tomorrow (I hope you beat THEM!!!).  I am off down to the footie in Glasgow tomorrow and looking forward to it (me and "bomber", which is the nickname dh has given our little one after the aussie rules footie team we support  ), although dh at one point tried to tell me I shouldn't be going anymore as it is a long journey down - yeah right  .  Argh he is going to drive me demented for the next 6 months  

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Just a quick message - had scan today and have to go back for scan on sunday.  7-8 Follies on right ovary ranging from 9-11mm and same on left side so have been told not ready for EC on Monday.    they are bigger on sunday!!  Have had enough of this jabbing lark my poor thighs have had enough!!!!  Should I be drinking more?  Does this encourage the follies to grow more?  

Lainsy - I am peeing for britain and that is without a baby onboard!!!!!  I am sure the receptionist where I work has a tally of me going to the toilet on a daily basis as the toilets are just infront of her desk    

Susan    you are not moaning, just off loading with helps reduce some stress levels!!  Keep it up!

Gillian - Is that really 16 weeks already!!!  Time flies by!!  How is the bump?

Button

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies!!

Susan - Hope you get your "drugs" sorted out ha ha ha oh me that sounds terrible - bug HUGS for you having to go back to work again next week another thing on your plate that you don't need with all that you are going through at the moment  

Mrs Coops - Glad you are keeping well and boy do I remember the "peeing" sorry girls but it gets worse before it gets better - sorry  !!  - Mrs Coops - as you will have seen from previous scans they have signs up saying not to ask the sex of the baby as it is not their policy to say - I certainly never seen any "bits" at Lyle's 20 weeks scan so I really wouldn't set your heart on seeing anything as they really concentrate on ensuring all is okay with baby's brain and other internal organs etc.  I have had others say they defo "seen" it was a boy etc so you might be lucky but remember I have also heard of others going out and buying blue only to get a pink one - so play safe and go neutral - our nursery needed a lot done to it as it was a junk room before so we waited until Lyle was here then decided on "baby boy blu" with Winnie Poo - cute!! But you get some gorgeous neutral stuff and Lyle has bedding that was given as gifts for him that goes just as well.

Aw sorry you didn't get to hear baby's heartbeat I bought myself a doppler so that I could hear Lyle's you can hear it from 12 weeks onwards but I was listening to my own heartbeat when first used it - what a dope     - I am sure you will hear it MW usually does it at most appointments oooooh how exciting it all is it brings it all back for me  

Off to change a smelly bum - the joys of motherhood but wouldn't change it for the world.

HUGE hugs from Lyle and I to all

D & L xx


----------



## twinkle123

Button - keep a hot water bottle pressed against you.  The heat will help the follies grow.  Keep drinking plenty water - not sure if it helps them grow but it will help avoid OHSS which believe me, is not nice!   Can totally sympathise with your poor thighs. There's always your tummy but if you're anything like me, I became squeemish about there (even though I did my 1st few cycles like that!)   I'm dreading the point in my next cycle when I'll be doing 4 injections a day!  
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks susan - I am away to get the kettle on for the bottle!!    Yeah I am just sticking to my thighs, did think about injecting into my tummy but I chickened out big time (think tummy area is more sensative therefore would encourage more pain  )  Sometimes the wee injections make me  when they sting but apparently according to now magazine   helps relieve stress and pain!!   

I am off to bed now - night night xx

xx


----------



## clasha1

Hi all I am new to all this - I live in Banff and am currently on my 2ww   Finding it very very stressful mentally and emotionally - feel very teary and panicky about the slightest thing.  Had tummy cramps past few days which is making me even more worried - not due to test till Friday.  My hubby works offshore so feel totally on my own xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Clasha,

Welcome to the site. 1st of all you are not alone, this site is great and there is always plenty of people to talk to!! I am from Turriff  When is your huby home?


----------



## clasha1

Hiya thanks for getting back to me my hubby wont be home till the 27th seems like ages away it will all be over and done with by then! He is actually from turriff aswell.  Did you have any symptoms or were u ok all the way through? xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

My hubby and I conieved naturally. We were trying for a long time but had no reason for why it took so long other than I was overweight. I dieted down so that I could get further investigations and we managed to concieve naturally ( thought it would never happen)
I had tummy cramps and a light bleed round the time of my period it was only when it didnt come to anything that I tested and discovered I was pregnant.
What is your story / how long have you been trying etc, you dont have to answer this if it is too painful to discuss. 
We dont know much Turriff people been here 2 years but I lived in Macduff before that.


----------



## clasha1

Hi its great having someone to speak to on here - we got married in May 2007 and been trying ever since - finally plucked up courage to go to the docs last summer who put us both through a load of tests - turns out my man is infertile  - we were both devastated! Decided to try ICSI so began jabbing on 30th June - it was truley f.. up my hormones big time! Permanantly crying and my head all over the place - much better having company.

Been thinkin these tummy cramps are going to lead to my monthly totally paranoid about it!  Friday seems so far away to test! xx


----------



## twinkle123

Clasha - know exactly how you're feeling with the crying, etc.  We have been trying since we got married in July 2003 and still haven't succeeded. Don't know where I've found the energy and positiveness to carry on sometimes. So many times I've thought of giving up but something, somewhere pushes me on.    I'm even more determined now having spent something like £9000 on this cycle! Ridiculous, I know!!!

At my mum and dad's conveniently at tea time just now. We were only intending staying for a cup of tea this afternoon but they asked us to stay again.  Good really, seeing as we haven't prepared anything for tea or even bought anything.  

Only one more day left before it's back to work for me. My only hope now for getting out of there is maternity leave.  Hopefully this year!  
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Clasha

It must be horrible for you with your DH away (he probably is equally frustrated that he cant be with you to support you).  Is there no-one you can go and visit/meet up with to try and take your mind away from this?  Sending you loads of cyper    .  Just come on here and speak anytime as we all are here to support each other.  

Button
(peeing for britain today I think   )


----------



## clasha1

Hi all thanks for your replies - find it really hard we my hubby away - think he thinks i should just be getting on with things but finding it really hard emotionally - planning on going back to work on monday just hope i manage without bursting into tears every 5 mins cos noone at work knows am going through treatment?

did anyone have the tummy cramps and have a BNP?


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Clasha

Sending you hugs   really hard time emotionally that you are going thought just now and not easy going it along as the others have said come on here anytime you need to talk/rant/rave or cry we dont mind we have all been there done that.  Can't remember haveing cramps on my 2ww but I did have a small bleed and thought the worse thought it was all over and Lyle coming up for 5 months    

Please keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on - always here for you

D x


----------



## clasha1

Am just hopin the dreaded AF isnt on its way - i dont usually have cramps at monthly time so hope thats a good sign :L


----------



## Bloofuss

Its a nightmare you over exagerate EVER little niggle - good luck keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## clasha1

thanks a lot keep everythin crossed for me could do we some luck


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Susan thanks for your wee message, I will take a note of your number and definitely add you to the list for Mike to text once this little one arrives....oh that sounds scary to say!  Going to do a wee document for Mike with the telephone numbers of my chums as know they'll want to know as soon as the baby arrives.
Can't believe it's the school holidays up already, where did those 6 weeks go?  Susan I really admire you for going through so much with regard to finding out what is wrong and also fighting to try and get the drugs you need to give your next IVF try the best shot.  It is so frustrating that we don't get the best treatment because we live outwith London.  Really really hope that you get everything sorted and this is your time for a positive result.  
Clasha good luck with the 2ww, know it's such a difficult time but the girls on here are all great and understand totally what you're going through.  so hard with your hubbie being away too.  
Hiya to everyone, hope you've all had nice weekends.  I'm feeling so heavy right now and so struggling to do much with the kids, even lying on the sofa isn't comfortable at the moment.  Mike is taking them to the pictures tonight though and they're away Wednesday afternoon.  Then Mike's parents arrive on Friday afternoon, could do without them visiting to be honest but can't really say no but just bad timing, wish they could wait til the baby arrives.
Nothing else exciting to report at all
Carol
xxxx


----------



## clasha1

Thanks for all your support on here you guys - thinkin about going back to work tomorrow to pass the time until test on friday

did anyone test early and get a BNP?


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Just a quick message!  Back from scan today and everything is going ahead for tuesday hmmmmm I am absolutely worried about this bit!!  Incase I feel and remember absolutely everything!!  What a chicken I am   

Hope everyone is okay

Button


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck Button, I was nervous too and honestly didn't feel a thing, was pretty out of it and it was all fine, just came home to bed.  xxx


----------



## clasha1

good luck button will here how u get on tomorrow xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good luck tomorrow button!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

hi all, quick note as im off to bed, busy weekend, not long home from mums!!

clasha - hey!! i tested early with a first response and got my bfp ..... canna mind what day i tested but it was about 3/4 days before test date i think.


----------



## clasha1

please help! I woke up this morning with my usual trip to the loo and had brown stuff when i wiped - is this too late for implantation cos i have my test this friday - am worried its all over x doesnt help am back to work today aswell!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Just a quickie for now....

I got an appointment card through to see Dr SDO (can't remember)...doesn anyone know who this could be??  I get really scared seeing anyone other than Hamilton as he 'knows my case' if you know what i mean?

Thanks 
Gemz xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi everyone

Good Luck Button will be thinking of you xx

Clasha I had the same kind of brown discharge about a week before I was due to test and also bled about 5 weeks in - try not to worry xx

Hi to all others - Gems sorry nae too sure of that doc  Carol how you keeping not long now?  Tissy/Lainsy hope you are keeping well?  Dons - How are the twins?

Lyle been all over the place with his feeding so we are giving baby rice a go       - off swimming tonight he seems to enjoy that  

D x


----------



## clasha1

My brown discharge has now turned to red - not pouring out yet but mega paranoid about going to the toilet - called clinic they say still to test on friday but have got a feeling its all over x


----------



## angelina1976

Hiya everyone, 

Well sorry not been in touch but I am on my ** regular. I have been lurking on here but still finding it really hard.  Good days and not so good days since the M/C.  So sorry I did not get in touch about the meet and I know it is not anyones fault and oh god I feel bad cos you have been there for me and listend to me and supported me - but I am still really emotional around babies and bumps.  I am totally fine with older children - strange eh??   .  Please do not be offended I do not want to offend anyone.  This month I do not think I have ovulated. I use the digital clearblue OPK and get a smiley face usually around day 15.... well last month it was day 14 so I started testing on day 12 and am now on day 20 and so far no positive smiley face this month.......  Never ever not had a positive OPK at some point in a cycle.... Trying not to worry too much and hope for some freak reason I missed it somehow.....But easier said than done.   I am going to buy a clearblue fertility monitor.  Too many people swear by them so I will give that a shot next cycle.  Have any of you guys used one?  I take it is quite easy to use.

Susan - How was your first day back? Or are you not back until tomorrow? Hope you are doing fine now you have your results from London and hope you get everything you need for your next IVF.  Really hope this one is the last you will need.   

Clasha - Do not think I have chatted to you before. good luck with the 2ww.   I found reading lots of books passed the time and a bit of escapism so you can at least try to think about something else other than twinges etc etc.

Carol - How are you keeping? Not so good you are getting a bit uncomfortable. Loved your wedding pics on **.  You are stunning.   Where did you get married?  Looks lovely.

Dons - Are your wee ones still keeping you busy I bet?

Bloo - Hope Lyle enjoys his swimming.


Just on here quick so sorry for missing anyone - hiya to everyone, hope you've all had nice weekends.  Going away to Spain on Friday to get away from it all and relax and it will be nice to see the sun. It is my birthday while we are in Spain so really hope AF is not my birthday pressie..... 

Angela
xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, everything fine here thanks Bloo.  We're due 19th Sept so thinking a month on Wednesday is my due date and really hoping the baby will come early.  I'm definitely anxious at the thought of labour and just want this little one to be born healthy and fine, bit anxious again about that.  It's like I'm scared to hope that this is really happening as normally bad things happen to us and we lose our little ones, know that sounds pessimistic of me.  
Anyway, that's good that you're away swimming, can't wait to do all those things with this one.
Susan hope your first day back went okay.  Hope everyone else is well too.
Mike outside watering the grass, takes him forever!  About a dozen cows are over the fence watching him and Monty is running around daft.  Ben and Jems on their laptops in their bedrooms so all fine in the broon household.
Carolxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Clasha hope it's just implementation bleeding for you.  I fell pregnant naturally this time but had some brown bleeding and thought  my periods had started but then got a positive pregnancy test a few days later.  Keep your chin up petal, we all know how hard it is.  My history is I had a natural miscarriage at 8 weeks and then tried for 3 years to fall pregnant again, went through IVF (self funded) and was lucky enough to fall pregnant with one little one, unfortunately I lost our little baby when I was 15 weeks pregnant.  Lost Isaac on 6th October last year and then fell pregnant around Xmas time.  
Angela so lovely to hear from you honey.  I wasn't very good with those ovulating tests, kind of relied on my body as I could tell the changes when I was ovulating so sorry I amn't much help there.  Totally understand how you feel about being around pregnant women, honestly Angela please don't be hard on yourself and it will just take time.  A miscarriage is just such a horrible horrible thing to go through, especially when you've went through so much to get pregnant in the first place and you'll never forget your little one.    Thanks re wedding pics, just been putting together a photo board thing and it was funny going through the pics again, forgot how much paradise Mauritius was.  We've not had a holiday abroad since, definitely plan to go away next year.  
Carolxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Gemz - don't know who that doctor could be. The doctor we've had the past few times has been Dr A G Shayeb.  Bit of a waste if you ask me!

Clasha - keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's implantation.     The 2ww is torture isn't it?  

Great to hear from you Angela.  Was just thinking about you the other day and hoping you were doing well.  

Carol - wow, 19th September. That's not long! Bet you can't wait  

Back to work today (boo!!!!!!!!) to be met with only 1 teaching room in the department out of 3, lots of scaffolding, wires, cables, ladders and men in boiler suits all over the place.  Going to be very interesting tomorrow when we have 3 classes coming at the same time! I was looking forward to seeing if my new classroom was finished being built but they've only done the foundations.  

Have decided I'm not going to be obsessed about work this year.  Will keep calm and not let things get on top of me.  We'll see how I am in a few weeks time though when I'm madly trying to organise the first concert of the year!  

AF started again yesterday only 14 days after the last one.  Decided that last one wasn't real as it only lasted 1 day.  No idea what it was!  Anyway, phoned the hospital and spoke to Elspeth to let her know we're ready to start again.  She dug out my notes and then reminded me that I've to get a cervical dilation (think that's right!) before this cycle.  I told her I know nothing about this and she was extremely surprised because it's been discussed between the nurses, doctor and embryologist after my last failed cycle.  That useless doctor obviously forgot to mention it at my follow up appointment!!!!

Anyway, the doctor reported that my last ET was very difficult because I have a stenosed cervix (I only know this because I read it in my notes when we got them copied - nobody bothered to tell me!) and almost had to give up during my last ET.  I'm going to get something under general anaesthetic where they widen the cervix.    She offered to do it on Wednesday but I'm only just back to work so they're going to send me a date for September.  Elspeth said she'd try to persuade the doctors to still let me start down-regging on day 21.

Can't think of anything else that can possibly go wrong! 4 injections a day, 4 tablets a day, 1 pessary a day and at least 2 IVIg transfusions should be enough for anyone. 

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone hope ur all ok. I have been reading but haven't really had much to say to be honest.

Just a quick note to angelina i bought the clearblue monitor last wk i got it from amazon think i was £70 for that and the sticks and postage so wasn't to bad i have only just started using it tho so don't really have much info on it but i think lainsy has 1 and it worked. To be honest i have pcos and it says not to use it coz it can give false readings but i was on the pcos thread and people on there used it and got pregnant so i thought i would give it ago but av only been using it since last wk and its already showing peak fertility so i don't think it will work for me but il give anything ago. There is alot of good reviews on it if u google it. Good luck xx

Clasha1  .

xx


----------



## Lainsy

OMG so much news over the last couple of days.

Welcome to Clasha,    for your 2ww, it is torture having to wait.  Hopefully your bleeding is just an implantation bleed.  We are all here for you.  .

Susan hope your first day back at work wasn't too bad, and remember what you have said about keeping calm about work !!  

Carol good to hear you are keeping well, not long now but I bet you can't wait.  

Button lots of luck for tomorrow, you will be fine.  They just doped me up so I didn't remember a thing, the doctor even came to talk to me once I was back in my room but I was still so out of it he said to dh he would have to come back later - not a bad thing then!!   

Gems sorry, not sure who that doctor is either, sorry  

Bloo hope you and Lyle had a fab time swimming.

Angelina great to hear from you.  Don't apologise, it takes a long time to get over what you have been through.  I have the clearblue fertility monitor and that is what I used the month I got pg.  It is really easy to use.  I thought it was pretty good, but that's easy enough for me to say having fallen pg the only month I used it.  I just think it was a combination of the monitor telling me the right time (it gives you both high fertility and peak fertility to give you more of a chance apparently), the fact I was totally relaxed about delaying my treatment for a month and going on hols (and possibly the fact that the weekend I was at peak fertility I had a couple of weddings / parties and had a few drinks too  )

Dons what happened to your team on Saturday?!!!

Have had a busy weekend, was away at 7.30am on Saturday for the football and didn't get home to near 11pm.  Had a great day thought, loved being back at the footie and it was amazing how many of the guys fussed over me as dh wasn't there  .  I was absolutely shattered and had a nice long lie on Sunday and then just spent the day in front of the tv and filling out my pregnancy journal which I bought on eBay !

 to all xx


----------



## clasha1

Hi everyone thanks for getting back to me are implantation bleeds brown discharge? mine is turning redish now am fully expecting to get up tomorrow and be in full flow i am gutted! x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening

Clasha   for a positive result - hope it is an implantation bleed - as I said I had a bright red bleed 5 weeks into my pregnancy and thought it was all over but everything turned out okay - keeping everything crossed.

Carol - WOW 19th September that is no time at all I got told MOST 1st time babies are late but Lyle came 2 days early (which was great as waited long enough for him    ).  My DP's BDay is 23rd September but hope you go before then - as for labour wont lie to you it is no picnic but midwives are great xx

Susan - BOOOO to being back at work hope it is not too traumatic for you and will be thinking of you and crossing everything (including lyle's toes for you this time) xxx

Angela - Sending you huge hugs     please don't feel bad I have never had the traumatic experience of a miscarriage but have been there in the wanting SO much and hurting at other bumps/babies - we have all been there and we are all here for you - anytime xx


Lyle LOVED his swimming so much so that he is totally zonked - and not even his bedtime yet - will have to wake him to put him to his bed  

D x


----------



## Mummy30

hi everyone, ive kinda forgotten about FF been on ** playing games all this time hee hee

Things here are fine, twins are growing so so fast 14 weeks tomorrow!!  They are both such smilers and give us lovely huge grins. They also get excited if we go to pick them up which is lovely. i just love them so so much.  

clasha - hang on in there chick.... thinking of you xx
lainsy - dont get me started on the result on saturday, but most teams are going to lose to them so at least weve got it over and done with, but lots of improvment is needed asap.
susan - great being back to school lol, NOT.  sending you  hugs for everything you are going through
carol - oooohhh not long to go now
ange - you are doing great chick, enjoy your holiday xx
starry - hello x

so so sorry, totally crap at personals tonight..... rushed on here - should have been on earlier - and now aiden is crying, ive nothing organised for bed time...... ** is too addictive these days lol


----------



## clasha1

hi everyone looks like my dream for now is over was up heavy bleeding all night - took a test this morning which of course was negative.  Clinic say i still have to test on friday and keep doing the pessaries - lady on the phone in aberdeen just spoke to me like i was just a number! pretty pixxed off about it all and GUTTED ! x


----------



## Bloofuss

Clasha so so sorry to hear that sending you HUGE    .  Nothing else I can realy say other than take care of yourself xx

Yeah you are treated like a number at the clinic unfortunately - but all of us here know how you feel and what you are going though 

D x


----------



## twinkle123

So so sorry Clasha     Take care of yourself.

Doing my time-out duty at school at the moment.  Just had 2 psycho teenagers turn up ... a chair went flying ... lots of swearing occured ... phoned the duty manager to take one of them away ... the 2 of them have just walked out.   Oh, so glad to be back to work!!!  Please, please let me get pregnant soon and get on maternity leave! 

Better go and do work type stuff instead of playing on here!
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan looks like you could do with one of these   - I remember working at the school and the joys of teenagers     (hope Lyle doesn't turn in one of them ahhhhhhh)

D xxx


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

Work is so boring today BOO!  

Susan - oh no the joys of the first day back at school!!! aaaaargh so frustrating I too hope that with all your concoction of drugs you get preggies soon so you can go on your maternity leave   

Bloo - how is Lyle doing - time for some more photos on **....  

Carol - wow almost due how exciting!!!! bet it all still feels surreal!

Clasha1- sorry havent spoken to you before but sorry to hear your news hope you coping ok and hope hubby is back soon to give you a big   dont be too hard on yourself.  Looks like you still have 5 frozen.  Did you only have one put in this time?  

Lainsy - hope bump is growing nicely and same to you MRS COOPS!  

Tissyblue- how you coming along - you must be nice and big now?

Gems - sorry never heard of that doc do you know what this appointment is for?  maybe is the start of the donor treatment already...... eeeek how exciting.

As for me am back on the injection to stop my period as cant risk having a period as it just makes my endometriosis grow so back on the decapeptyl until further notice.  The joys of my life!  I am also getting pain on my left side which gynae says could be adhesions but just feels funny so going to GP tomorrow.

To the rest hi and hope you well.

Soniax


----------



## clasha1

hi sonia aberdeen really only gave me the option of putting 1 back in cos it was my first attempt? will make sure when my frozen ones comes out that it will be 2 going back x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls 

just a quick message as I am feeling quite tired!  They got 19 Follicles 14 had eggs!!!!  They are doing a tray with my DH sperm dancing around and getting jiggy with half of my eggs and another tray with ISCI as his sperm sample was lower than the last result.  So we will wait and see.  

 Clasha I am so sorry I dont know what to say   

Hiya sonia - was wondering where you have been was actually going to post a hello to you then I saw your post today!  have a good holiday x

Susan - I do not know how you manage to cope with teenagers!!  I dont think I could do your job!  

Hi to everyone else and thanks for the support so far with regards to the worry about going in and having, EC and sedation!  My viens didnt want to play so had 3 attempts in the back of my hand and boy did it hurt/sting!!  Sedation was great tho!!  

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Woo hoo!!! Well done Button.  14 eggs is great.  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow   It's nowhere near as bad as you think, is it?

Trying to write up the minutes for a meeting we had on Monday.  Think I must have been sleeping with my eyes open because I don't understand half of what I've written!  Must really try and pay attention during these meetings!  

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Well done Button - good luck for the next stage xx


----------



## Mummy30

clasha - sorry for the bfn. i dont know why you didnt get the option of putting 2 back, we did on our first attempt and they resulted in my beautiful twins.  

susan - what a nightmare with those brats... mind you, i call them brats but my son has thrown chairs at me before.... he has AS as an excuse tho i guess. its such a worry that he will behave like that at school tho...  

well done button - hope your eggs and sperm enjoy each others company tonight and get down and jiggy in their party dish lol

sonia - hope your docs appointment goes well tomorrow


----------



## tissyblue

Hi everyone,

Been a bad FF recently - have been reading but not posting lately but no excuse tonight!

Bloofuss - swimming with Lyle - yey! Sounds like it is worth doing if he sleeps well! Does he have one of those big yellow inflatable rings?

Susan - I have been following your progress since you went to see Dr Gorgy. I guess that you must have mixed feelings about the tests showing something up but keep faith in the fact that there is something you can try which is different this time around. You seem to be able to dig so deep within yourself to find the energy and belief to keep going - heaps of respect to you and your DH. We are all rooting for you.

Button - great result with EC - hope the jiggy gets results! Glad to hear they are doing ICSI too though. I thought the sedation first time round was great but didn't get nearly enough 2nd time!

Clasha - hi there. Have been following your progress. Sorry to hear that you are having a rough time of it and on your own too. All I can say is that the folks on this thread who are sending you messages of support genuinely feel what you are feeling. Don't be too tough on yourself - its really hard going through treatment as there are so many highs and lows along the way. Its emotionally exhausting - are there any of your friends/family who you have told about your treatment and can offer you some support while DH is away? We went for 2 the second time around which worked.

Sonia - bummer for you being back on the drugs. Hope you get the all clear from your GP. What's the next stage for you - still looking to go for treatment abroad?

Donsbabe - wish Scottish football was still on Setanta (which we didn't have) - that way I wouldn't have put myself through the torture of watching Aberdeen on SKY on Saturday.....Good goal from Alouko. Shame our defenders are donkeys....

Lainsy/Mrs Coops - hope you are both doing well, peeing less and growing!

AbdnCarol - good grief - not long for you to go now till you are fully baked! Keep well.

Angela - nice to have you back. I think what you are feeling about babies etc is completely normal. I used to get stressed out seeing complete strangers with prams - irrational I know, but just seemed so unfair. The whole "Why me/Why them?" stuff. I used to use the Clearblue digital ovulation stick (which it turned out was a complete waste of time as DH's swimmers were stuck in the shallow end) and I had a few months when it didn't show up any ovulation for me. Have to say at the time I thought I had just tested too late in the month but in hindsight I should have kept a better note of whether it was happening every second month. Might be worth asking about when you are next at the clinic? Enjoy your break, hope its sunny.

Gems - sorry, can't remember the name of anyone I saw at the clinic. Should have paid more attention. Seems to be pot luck sometimes up there. We only saw Dr Hamilton once. Just make a list of any questions you have so you don't forget anything. 

TryingforNo2 and anyone I've missed  

As for me, I'm fine. Had my 28 week "milestone" last week. To be honest, I guess I feel a wee bit guilty posting about how wonderful being pregnant is and all the prep stuff I know I'm going to have to get a grip of soon when there are so many of you wonderful girls out there who are trying so hard to make it happen. Just want to say that it has put it into even sharper focus for me now what folks are prepared to put themselves, their bodies and their partners through - fingers crossed for some BFP's soon  .

T


----------



## button butterfly

Morning!

Up very early this morning as was feeling uncomfortable.  I have been mulling over things - I cant remember about how many embies you are allowed to have on your first try of IVF do you get a choice of 2 or is it just 1   I think my mind is in overdrive right now.  Sorry if you think this is a stupid question. 

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Button - if it's your first IVF and you're under a certain age (38 I think?   ) they recommend you get 1 put back although if you want 2, they would let you.

From your 2nd IVF onwards, they recommend 2 unless you specifically say you only want 1.

Tissy - that's some marathon essay you wrote last night! Glad to hear you're doing well.  Don't worry about feeling guilty - gives us all hope 

So much to do here at work but just don't seem to care just now.  Off to the nurse at my GP's to get karyotyping blood tests done after work. Think it's something to do with testing for missing chromosones   Can't remember - everything is just one big mystery nowadays!  Also waiting for my GP to phone to let me know if he'll prescribe clexane, gestone and prednisolone.  Seem to spend my whole life waiting.  
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

button - i was initially told that as i was under 30 i would just get the 1 put back, however at the time of ET my embies werent top grade so i asked the embryologist what she thought best to optimise our chances and we would go with what she says.... she then advised 2 seeing as we didnt have 1 "perfect" one. They were graded but canna mind if it was letters or numbers they grade them with... if it was numbers then all 3 of our embies were grade 2/3, if you see what i mean.  so 2 it was and there was no hassle getting the 2 back either, nobody questioned or commented on it.

susan - it must be SO frustrating getting told by london to take these drugs and your own GP doesnt even know what they are or why.... hugs coming your way


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Tissy - Good to hear from you - glad you are keeping well - 28 weeks wow time is really flying for you preggie ladies   - ha ha ha haven't bought Lyle a rubber ring as yet but he has one of those therma suits and is SO cute  

Button - I had 2 really good grade embies (grade 1 (8cell) and was given the choice of 1 or 2 but as we only got 2 and in case 1st attempt didn't work we chose just to have one back in so that we could have a "back up plan" if you like of one in the freezer - I have been told that your chances dont double when 2 are put in as just as much chance of losing 2 as there is of losing one..... - good luck xx

Susan - You will be rattling with all those drugs -    

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all just a quickie to say hope you are all well, sorry for not posting enough, I am reading them though xx


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks girls!

Got the call this morning - DH wanted to take it (so he feels more involved).  One tray had 5 eggs and DH sperm and only 1 egg fertilised (she thinks it is because the eggs in that tray werent mature enough - either that or my DH's sperm didnt feel like dancing   ) the other tray had 7 eggs with icsi and 6 have fertilised so altogether I have 7 fertilised eggs to play ball with     come on guys dont let me down.  She did say that she would recommend 1 embryo put back due to my age and first IVF treatment but it depends on the embies and how they behave before and on the day  .  

Just chilling out today - felt quite sore first thing this morning especially when peeing but I am continuing to drink plenty water as I am aware of developing OHSS after EC also.  

Thanks for all your messages xx  

Button


----------



## abdncarol

Button that is fab news, good luck!!  We'll be here for you as you go through your 2ww.  
Carol
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Fab news Button xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thats great Button xx


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Button.  Will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you  

Just back from getting my karyotyping blood test done.  Still waiting to hear from my GP about whether he'll prescribe all the goodies from Dr Gorgy.  That's almost a week now since we asked so the receptionist said she would chase him up tomorrow.  How long does it take for him to ask another doctor what he thinks!  

The hospital phoned today too. I've to go in on the 10th September for my cervical dilation. Can't say I'm looking forward to it.    She's letting me start down-regging on day 21 though so count down to the 5th September.

How do you think Aberdeen will react to me telling them I'm also going to be on extra drugs?  Do they have any right not to treat me, even if I'm paying privately for this cycle?  I can't really not tell them but I know they don't agree! 

Speak later
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Button that is great news, you must be pleased.  Any word of when you will have your ET?    everything works for you.


----------



## Saffa77

Button - Fantastic news!!! Good luck for ET!!

Susan - I would definately tell the clinic even if they dont believe in it and no they cannot refuse to treat you cos you going private and loads of ladies cycle whilst on those drugs.  Are you going to have a letter from Dr Gorgy maybe saying you on those drugs to give to the clinic?  They may ask so they can keep it on file.  Good luck with the cervical dilation and that is great you start downregging soon - not long to go now.

To all hi there.

S


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

How are we all this rather stormy morning??

I've gotten the name of the doctor i'm seeing on the 7th Sept...  Its Dr Mahswary (sorry don't know how to spell)...  I think he/she the Endo Doctor?  Has anyone had any experience?  will it be a waste of time?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi gems

Oh dr Maheshwari!!!! she is my doctor I always saw when I went to the clinic she is the endo specialist there - I really like her she is an indian doctor.  She may seem abrupt but she is lovely!  She dealt with me all the time.

Do you know what will happen at that appointment?

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi 

I haven't a scoob what will happen at the appoinemnt, it came out of the blue...i've always seen Hamilton who i really like...  i'm was hoping it was maybe an appointment to get going with the DE which might be starting in October... so am a bit unsure....

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Yeah it may be an appointment to tell you what the next steps are and to maybe put you on the pill to co-ordinate your body with the donor. Wow October how very exciting!  How long have you been waiting on the waiting list?

I wish you all the best.  Did they say you wont have a problem having a baby after all the ops etc?  As I always worry that after my happenings last year and the endo that my insides are a complete mess of just scar tissue, adhesions and endo.

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi 

I was 'offically' added to the list in April of this year after meeting with Lorraine finally...was told i would have to wait up to 2 years (me and DH didn't think my body could take much more to be honest)...  anyhoo, apparently there was an influx of donors or something due to advertising etc... Lorraine called me in July and asked if i we would be willing to go ahead with it as soon as Autumn time if all goes well with the donors...  So, here i am...waiting to find out!!  eeeek!!

Hamilton said they IF i fall pregnant i will be looked after by a large team of Him, my surgeon, gastric consultant, gynae...eeeek!! etc...  due to having open surgery 2 times which has left horrendous adhesions, my endo, my stoma..  Whats left of my small bowel has encased my ovaries aparently etc...  We don't even know if i will be able to carry a baby... The also said  would have to give birth under GA...its all really scary but i'm in good hands i think ..

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

that is good yeah when I went to go see Lorraine about 2 months ago she did tell me they had had quite a few donors coming through etc due to advertising in the paper or something dont quite remember.  

Yeah Gems you are in good hands, I would have the help from my gynae and Dr Maheshwari they very good now any advice help I need they are there all the time.  Bet you are happy to go through a GA just to have a little one!! I would be the same.  But you have just as much a chance of falling pregnant then anyone without your issues am i right?

S


----------



## clasha1

Hi everyone just to let you know its my OTD today and of course the outcome was BFN just gutted! How long is it normally before you get a follow up appointment? xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls 

how are we this beautiful morning??  trying to be cheery...am creamcrackered today!!

All excited tho as i'm going to the Lonach gatherting tomorrow for the day...always have a hoot there!!

Got an invite through the post for a wedding at Pittodrie Stadium... yay!!  Should be a good laugh...  DH is looking forward to it there will be a few blasts from the pasts attending!!  


Clash... huggies, so sorry xx

Buttons - keeping all crossed for you sweetie xx

Dons and Bloo - How are you and the wee ones doing?? xx

Tissy - how are you and the bump doing? xx

Susan - how are you?  xx

Sorry if i've missed anyone out... huggies to everyone and hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, how are you all today?  I'm busy cleaning for my inlaws arriving this afternoon, it's so frustrating as want to give it a normal carol clean but just don't have the energy and bending down is difficult!  Away to nip to tescos for some last minutes bit and bobs and then hopefully chill a little bit before they arrive.  I must start thinking about packing my hospital bag, will do that next week.  
Gems you have a fun time at the Lonach gathering, hope the weather is kind to you. 
Aw Susan what a shame you have to have an operation but hopefully it puts you on the right road to a successful BFP this time hon.  I think Aberdeen should be fine about your extra drugs, I certainly hope so, especially as you're going privately.  Did your doctor sort everything out for you so that you're all prepared? 
Hello to everyone else, anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?  
Think the little one has hiccups as my tummy is pulsing in the same bit, aw bless her cotton socks.  
Big hugs to everyone
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Clasha - So so sorry it didn't work for you this time sending you     chin up and look forward to the next time - keep positive at least you have some frosties xx

Gems - Glad you are keeping well - enjoy the Lonach Gathering - didn't realise it was this weekend I would love to go but would mean peeling DP away from the Grand Prix!!!!

Carol - Yup get that back packed    

Dons - How the twins doing?  Lyle has been really off today - really not like him just woke up this morning and wouldn't stop crying nothing would sooth him - shame poor mite real tears as well   - anyhoo I still headed into town as planned see how he would be and he fell asleep in buggy and has literally been sleeping on and off all day - so think it is sore gums as chewing EVERYTHING - shame    

BIG hello to all I have missed

D x


----------



## button butterfly

hiya 

Well that is me back from ET - have one embie on board (3rd day transfer) was given an option of 1 or 2 and because it is our first treatment we decided to just go for the 1.  So right now I am imagining the embie floating around the womb and enjoying her 5 star hotel with all the mod cons    Hopefully embie will find a bed she likes and stays for a very long time!!  
Have a hot water bottle over my tummy - any other tips on helping my embie settle in?

button


----------



## Saffa77

hiya button

congrats!!

One word of advice dont use a hot water bottle after ET - thats what I got told.  Hot water bottle is just for when you stimming.

dont quote me but im sure that is what I have heard.  

Sonia


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks sonia - I wasnt told not to use the hot water bottle.  

Everyone have a nice weekend 

Button


----------



## Saffa77

button quote from another thread

'hot water bottle on tum should help but not too warm and def not after ec, et. '
if you use the search button and type in hot water bottle you will find heaps of advice - LOL


sx


----------



## twinkle123

So so sorry Clasha.  Big hugs to you     Look after yourself. 

Button - yes, avoid the hot the water bottle.  Apparently it can cause your womb to to contract.  Great if you want to bring on labour but not if you want everything to stay snug and warm  

Well, yet more complications in the world of Susan's TTC! We went to my GP last week to try getting a prescription from him for all these extra drugs that Dr Gorgy wants me to take.  Phoned him today as we were still waiting for a reply from him and it was now a week ago.  Anyway, he originally told us that he wanted to discuss it with another colleague first but no, no, no - he's gone ahead and spoken to the hospital.  He now says he can't prescribe and of it and we'll have to speak to one of the doctors and the IVF unit.  So annoyed about it all - it now means we have to go begging to that useless doctor who forgot(!) to tell me that I would need a cervical dilation operation to get the drugs.  We asked him about immune treatment during our last follow-up consultation and he says he doesn't believe in it.  Can't really see him being willing to prescribe it all!  

We weren't sure if we wanted to tell the hospital at all about the extra drugs but that decision has now been taken out of our hands.  Also means we'll have to pay for the drugs and not get them on the NHS.  

On the plus side, Elspeth phoned again today to confirm that I can start down-regging on the 5th September and that my cervical dilation is on the 10th September.  Not looking forward to that!!!  

Glad it's the end of the first week of term cause I'm feeling absolutely exhausted.  Had my very low ability 2nd year class this morning - really sweet and hard working but not very much going on in their little heads!  Explained to them about the building work going on in the department at the moment and explained that behind my cupboard doors in my room, is just a brick wall (my cupboards have been opened out into the next room to make it bigger).  Then I thought I'd see if I could wind them up by telling them that just like the film Monsters Inc. sometimes when you open the door there's nothing there and other times when you open it, there's monsters!!! Most of them knew I was joking but there were a few scared faces in the room!!!   Hope they don't have nightmares tonight! 

Anyway, Coronation Street's about to come on again
Speak later
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Susan

it never ends with us does it.  Can Dr gorgy not prescribe all these drugs for you or can he not write a letter to your GP stating that you need those drugs?  I dont think the clinic should butt in it should be up to you to just tell them you did tests and Dr gorgy says this is what you need to take...... I would speak to Dr Gorgy to help you out here getting these drugs in your hands - you are going to cycle next with these drugs arent you?  If you dont get them are you still going to go ahead without them?

hope it all works out how annoying isnt it.....


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - yes, we're still going ahead this month but we will get the drugs!!!! If the hospital don't give us them, we'll just have to pay to get them from Dr Gorgy and just not tell the hospital.  Don't want to have to lie to them but we're getting a bit desperate now!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Button - Good Luck thinking about you xx

Susan - What a nightmare you seem to be going thorugh just now - why does nothing ever go "smoothly"??  Hope it all works out for you in the end.

Lyle has been better yday and today so hopefully just an off day on Friday (I hope)

HELLO to all 

D & L xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Just been googling cervical dilations and feeling quite upbeat about it all now.  As I've probably told you before, my last 2 ETs were really difficult and involved cutting my cervix with long, scary scissors as I have a stenosed cervix.  Apparently, a difficult ET affects the outcome of IVF.  Also if there's lots of movement of the catheter tip during the transfer it can lead to 'endometrial trauma'. Not only that but if there's blood or mucus on the catheter it affects the embryos and implantation.

Don't really want to get this dilation but it seems there are lots of reasons why I should get it.

Need to phone the hospital tomorrow and make an appointment to beg them to give me all the extra drugs.  Not holding my breath seeing as the doctor we've been seeing the past few times has already forgotten to tell us I need a cervical dilation and has never mentioned that I have a stenosed cervix.  

Was speaking to my mum and dad's neighbour who had IVF years ago and she says we would probably have a case against the hospital for all the things they've 'forgotten' to tell us and for the fact that they refused to give us any extra tests. She says to go to the papers but then everyone would know our business!  Anyway, got to keep on the good side of them!  

What a day today.  Don't mind it raining when I'm at work but not at the weekend!

Hope you're keeping positive Button    
Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

susan -  

i was reading in the paper today about a lady who kept a diary of her IVF treatment and i was wondering how the hell she managed to get in the paper as it was relaitvily simple compared to loads of couples ivf journey. She had a few attempts before getting her bfp and that was about it!!  Kinda made mad a bit as it was made out to be such a hard slog (well of course it would be for the couple i dont doubt that, its hard no matter what....) but i thought of everything you are going through and i was like " huh... what about susan....." lol.


----------



## Saffa77

Susan -   dont get me started ....... LOL i can totally understand your frustrations as I know what I felt when I was trying to get them to give me more stimming drug because no ways is 300ui high compared to other clinics but they stick to their rules and thats it no changing it!  I really can understand what you  must be going through and now also this whole dilation op that no one told you about etc you are right after all the BFN's that you have had they should DEFINATELY be doing more tests etc - Dr Gorgy is already one step in the right direction but feel the clinic here should be helping you out further.  It is such a pity that we only have one clinic to choose from but if it werent for your work etc and having to take time off I would seriously go look elsewhere - have heard Glasgow is pretty good with Dundee also being good.  I even phoned Glasgow and they use a higher dosage of the drug I was on.

It is just unfair that you have to find out through others etc and that you have to google to find out what the 'problem' is aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh makes me mad - sorry! But you are doing so well and have already gotten so many more answers since your last BFN - I really hope that this time with all the meds and the dilation you get your well deserved BFP - Good things happen to those that wait!  

Button all the best of luck to you!

Yip rain was not good this weekend but was also good to just lie around and eat and chill LOL hi to all the rest.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Susan it must just be so frustrating for you and make you want to scream, you're trying to get the best possible treatment in order for you and your husband to have a much wanted baby, surely we should all be treated the same in the UK and feel like we're getting the best advice possible from the clinic.  I know a lot of girls go abroad for their treatment and I understand why, Instanbul, etc.  In a mag or paper I was reading it was speaking about Norway, it's much cheaper than paying for it in the UK, including flights and hotel and has a higher success rate too.  
Hope everyone has had nice weekends, ours has been nice with the inlaws but be so glad when we have the house to ourselves again, feels like ages since it's been just Mike and I cosied up on the sofa together.  Thank goodness for Sky + as they don't want to watch the same telly as us so it's definitely a different weekend.
Going for an early night I think as just don't get comfy at the moment so will just chill watching satellite telly in bed and leave Mike to do the entertaining.  
Big hugs to all 
Carol
xxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning girls

So far I am keeping positive!! Have been listening to zita west post transfer CD!  Also blaming wind (sorry) on the embie...it used to be the dog but I have someone else to blame now!!!    Have also encouraged DH to touch my belly and send down positive vibes and say hello (yes I am going nuts but I love a good laugh and that is my only way of dealing with this right now!) 

Well cleaning the oven this morning and keeping an eye on the plumber who is installing my new bath!  yippppeeeeee!!!  I have been waiting for this since last november (dont ask!).  All I need now is to get tiler and painter and decorator!  

  for you susan for today - I do hope you get the meds you need!!   For your cervical dilatation do you get a general anaesthetic or sedation - if it is going to help then it is worth it but I know it sounds daunting!


----------



## abdncarol

Button we're all routing for you, sending the embie lots and lots of        
xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Button - all the best of luck sending you heaps of embie sticking dust!!!

   

Sx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good luck button xxx


----------



## twinkle123

More positive vibes for Button                

Update from me - phoned the hospital today and Dr something-or-other phoned back.  No idea what his name is, couldn't make out half of what he was saying - assume it's the doctor we've had the past few times!  Explained yet again what medication I've been told to get and he basically said he didn't have a clue what I was talking about.  He's refered us on to Dr Hamilton and we've been given an appointment with him for Thursday at 9am.

The only dealings I've had with him so far have been when our doctor has asked his advice but haven't spoken to him directly.  Is he as nice as everyone says and more importantly, does he believe in immune testing?  

Carol - bet you'll be glad when you finally get a visitor-free house and it's just you and Mike for a change!  

Sonia - I've been told my cervical dilation will be under general anaesthetic but I'll ask Dr Hamilton on Thursday. I completely agree with everything you said - just makes me so mad sometimes!  

Dons - I read an article in the paper (might have been the same one as you read) about a couple who took 2 relatively straight-forward IVFs.  I know any IVF cycle is difficult, emotional...... but don't understand how they managed to get it in the paper!  

By the way, do you know that needles used for gestone injections are 1.5 inches long?  They've to go as far in as the muscle. Don't know how I'm going to cope with that one (if I get prescribed them, that is?)

Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls - just thought I would stop by and say hi!!! i'm lurking more than anything just now - busy at work unfortunately and can't post from my phone, only read the posts!!! 

*Button* - good luck for next Friday! hope ur still taking it easy & letting that embie settle in nicely!?! 

*Lainsy* - how you keeping? must be about time for your 12wk scan? 

*Susan* - how did you get on with Dr Hamilton this morning? 

*Dons/Bloo* - hows the bubba's? loving the new pics on **...

*Carol * - not long now?!? hope that bag is packed... 

*Clasha* - we haven't 'met' yet, but am sorry to hear about ur BFN!!! 

*Saffa* / *Tissy* / *Gems* -    how are ya's??

well, had my 16wk bloods the other week - what a carry on that was!!! anyhoo, everything came back OK so all's well that ends well...

got our 20wk scan on 25th Sept when I'll be 22+3 - have also booked in for a private sexing scan on 2nd Oct - sooooooo convinced that we are having a boy, plus was told that it was a boy by 2 psychics just before I fell pregnant, so will be nice just to have it confirmed - or give us enough time to adjust to it being a pink one!!! plus we have chosen our name for a boy - can't think of any girls names that we love!!!

think am starting to feel Baby Coops move at least once a day - its like going over a bump on the road, or being on a rollercoaster...if you know what I mean don't really feel pregnant apart from that - I have a big belly on me, but then again I always have had a big one! everyone keeps commenting on how big i'm getting, so i suppose I must be - unfortunately, I just feel fat at the moment!

bought our cotbed a few weeks back & ordered our pram (Graco Tour Deluxe Travel System in Air if anyone's interested) - now am onto buying everything else for the nursery! decided on the I Love My Bear range from Babies R Us...am on an eBay frenzy just now to see if I can pick up anything from there!

work has organised my replacement, so am on countdown to Hogmanay when I start M/L!!! 18wks today, in case anyone's wondering... 

better get on! catch up again soon,
Gillian xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls!

Nothing to report about me, this is day 6 egg transfer and feeling fine.  Occassional twinges and boobs are a little larger - seem to grow in the evenings!!  So funny this morning - mother-in-law was round and looking into our kitchen window when DH decided to have a good firm hold of one of my breasts as I was saying they were larger etc and what did he think!!  It was sooooo funnnnny!!    She didnt know where to look when she came into the kitchen         .

Mrs Coops - I cant believe it is 16 weeks already!  Time does flyby.  It is always nice to here your reports of developement, hopefully it will be some of us very soon that will be doing the same! 

Susan - Hope Dr Hamilton meeting went well  

Lainsy - where have you been?  Have you any morning sickness etc?

Clasha - any word of a follow-up appointment for you?  

Dons, Saffa, Bloo, Carol (soon to b mummy), SnS, Gems   and thanks for your supportive messages      

Button
  x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.  Just nipping on to let you know how I got on with Dr Hamilton today.  What a nice man! He listened while we spoke about immune issues and he gave us his opinion.  Am now all confused whether to take the drugs or not.  He won't prescribe them for us as there are too many problems round it all and he came up with a lot of good evidence why it doesn't necessarily work.  Apparently when you get a blood test to check for killer cells there is now evidence to say that blood is not the same as the blood in your uterus.  He also gave us much more information on the drugs which Dr Gorgy never mentioned.  

We're now inclined to not bother with the extra drugs.  The fact that I'm getting my cervical dilation also means there's a better chance of it working next time.  So plan is to do a normal cycle with Aberdeen while making sure I relax, stay stress free, get acupuncture again.

If the next cycle doesn't work, we'll do one final one (which will be cycle number 6) with expensive drugs from Dr Gorgy but not telling Aberdeen. Very dishonest but hopefully it won't get to that stage.  

Had a bit of a moan to Dr Hamilton to say we weren't happy with not being told about this cervical dilation I've got to get.  He said it should all have been discussed at our last follow-up appointment so he's going to investigate what happened there.  I know what happened - the doctor we had was useless and didn't care! That's what happened.....  

Anyway my cervical dilation is on the 10th September.  I've to go in to ward 42 on the 9th at 11.00am and stay overnight for my procedure on the morning.  This was all news to me.  I thought it was a day case with going in the morning and home in the afternoon.  Now getting all worked up about it and will no doubt worry for the next 2 weeks.  

Anyway, enought about me.  Loved your boobs story Button.    Can just imagine the mother-in-law's face!

MrsCoops - great to hear everything's going well with you.  It must be so exciting now to feel the baby move now.  I've seen that range from Babies R Us - so cute!  

Hope you've got that bag packed Carol?  

Love to everyone else
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Susan so pleased you got some reassurance from Dr Hamilton, he really is a lovely man isn't he and makes you trust their decisions.  I think there is so much still under trial with regard to IVF and each clinic has their own thoughts and guidelines, can make it very frustrating though when you just want the best there is to offer so that you can have a baby.  If only there were 6 Dr Hamiltons and we didn't have to deal with the not so good doctors.  Understand you being nervous about your operation, I get nervous with the going to sleep part and always cry, such a drama queen  .  It will be worth it though petal as it will increase your chances.  You seem to be great at producing eggs, unlike me, so hopefully this op will make all the difference in this next round of treatment.  
Button I laughed too at the thought of you MIL catching your hubbie feeling your boobs  .  You're doing great with your 2ww and we're all sending you lots of positive vibes    .
Mrs Coops great to hear from you.  16 weeks already, fab!  You're so organised already with your buying the cot and travel system.  I had Mike out with ours over the weekend to make sure it was all okay, need some practice and putting it up and down as I struggled a little but think the bump was getting in the way.  I was convinced our baby was a girl right from the beginning and sure enough was right so you might be the same, your instincts telling you.  
Hiya to everyone else, hope all is well. 
Bag is finally packed though sure I've forgotten some stuff but hey ho, even got a bag of food to keep Mike happy and lucozade to give me energy!  Had a breastfeeding class at my antenatal yesterday so that was pretty good and only one more class to go.  Baby is in the right position but not engaged yet so need to get bouncing on my gym ball, only 3 weeks on Sat til I'm due and want her to come early if possible but knowing my luck won't happen  .  Nursery is all finished, must take a photo but not sure how to put it on here and can't use ******** as not told everyone what we're having.  
So pleased all our visitors have left now, was just too much having the kids for 2 weeks and then the inlaws.  The inlaws are lovely but very religious so couldn't watch my usual rubbish telly so was pleased when we were waving them off on the Monday morning.  Got a few house visits coming up - best friend tomorrow, sister this weekend, other friend on Monday and then that's it, want to try and chill a little before little one comes along.  So away to get busy doing a bit of cleaning so house all nice when chum comes tomorrow morning.  Though Mike out walking Monty in the fields and so he'll come back a right  mess, poor hubbie will be soaked.  
Big cuddles to everyone
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi everyone

button, you are doing great, all sounding good!!! 
Susan, ive never met dr h but have heard lots about him, Think DP met him when he had his sperm retrieval.  You seem to have everything worked out in your head which is good. dont worry about staying in hospital, its great, feet up with personal tv and lots of mags will make your time go past quicker.  You will be in good hands so try not to worry...  
awww carol, how fast has your pregnancy gone, 3 weeks left holy moly lol, bet you just cant wait to meet her. regards to hopsital bags,i thought id forgotten heaps but in the end so many people came to visit that they brought me things that i forgot. u r allowed to use mobiles, well i was in hazelhead ward and i just used to text folk to bring in things...  including a subway lol. maybe different for me as i was in for 2 weeks.  
coops - such a relief to feel baby move isnt it.... amazing too. bet you are getting a nice wee bump now.

big shouts to everyone else. xxx  tissy - how u getting on....

my two are doing fine, not much to report, feeding, pooping and sleeping lol. they have a door bouncer and jumperoo now which is fun..i often think they get bored. Caitlyns head control is perfect, she has rolled over once too, aidens isnt as good, lol typical lazy boy, so C goes in the new toys more than A at the moment.

Ive been a bit depressed recently, as the twins can be difficult feeding and DS having troubles at school but ive gone and got a membership at the local pool in the hotel which has cheered me up heaps. Just what i needed to know that any night i can nip down, have a swim, sauna, jacuzzi and steam room when i feed the need. Been 3 times in last 5 days lol!!  Its lush. hate my tummy too just now so borrowed my pals wii fit, supposedly ive lost 1lb in a day!! hmmmmmmmmmm

i gotta go, DP has decided to feed babies... oh i really hope they start sleeping through the night soon....totally shattered...


----------



## tissyblue

Hi there everyone. Sorry haven't posted recently. Just manic at work with loads of peeps on hols etc. Heading up north tomorrow am for two weeks so wont be around for a while...! Leaving the laptop as no internet where we are staying. Have loads of books and DVD's so looking forward to putting my feet up.

Susan - hope all goes well on 9/10th - will be thinking of you. 

Button - sending you positive vibes for your embie!

AbdnCarol - can you hang on till I get back?

Donsbabe - good for you with the gym membership - sure I have one of those somewhere!

Mrs Coops - you have bought more than me - time I got a more on!
 to everyone else

T


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Wow things really moving for folks on here - Button you are doing great hang on in there sending you heepies of positive vibies    

Tissy - Hope you have a fab break relax and enjoy don't get much time to do that when little one arrives!!

Susan - We have met with Dr H and sorry but I didn't like him - but maybe just me - so long as he is helping and advising you thats all that matters - good luck and as Dons said you will get a rest in hospital and everyone will look after you  

Carol - oooooooooh how exciting not long now - what is your "due date" - tip on the bag packing - pack a towel as unbeknown to me the hospital doesn't supply you with one    

Dons -   So sorry you are feeling bit down - glad you are having some "me time" I find Lyle a lot of work and I only have one you are double that as well as having DS - take care of yourself xx


BIG Hugs to everyone else - Mrs Coops/Lainsy hope you are both keeping well and looking after yourselves xxx

Lyle and I still plodding along with the weaning (oh the joys) - Dons I don't know how you will cope with two!!!!

D x


----------



## Mummy30

bloo - we are looking at high chairs on mothercare, going for chicco polly ones i think, £99 each    cant even think about weaning lol


----------



## Bloofuss

Dons - Lyle's feeding has been all over the place - so up and down he either wants milk or wants solids or has both then pukes everything, everywhere     - I am just giving in to him and giving him what he wants/needs - going to try solids firth then milk as I think other way around he is filling up on his milk then is sick stapping in the solids (typical bloke he he ) - HV coming in on Wed with some advice    

haven't high chair as yet hoping for one of those that clip onto the breakfast bar as would give us more room in the kitchen.  Lyle happy being fed in his bouncer chair (just now)


----------



## Mummy30

evening all

thought id pop on here whilst watching itv+1, xfactor lol!!  

how are we all doing  Ive just finished off a MASSIVE pile of ironing and my feet are throbbing and i burnt my finger on the stupid thing!  Had arguments with DP over my gym/pool membership    because im going a few nights a week now (must admit, not done the gym yet lol) and he isnt impressed as i leave the kids at home.  I could take Ryan but when i take him i cant get into steam room etc as i cant leave him on his own in the pool, cant see the pool from steam room.  And my side of the argument is that i have a whole day with the kids and need some time to myself, his argument is that he works all day and needs a rest when he gets home.  I can see his side of the argument but im not giving in.  My membership to this place has cheered me up, just knowing that i have that to relax is the tonic i needed........  
We did take the kids there today with their uncle. What a palava getting ready, twins screaming and ryan carrying on as usual, and left his bag at home so had to come all the way back to get it lol but we had a fun time!  Twins staying in a lot longer in the water and i accidently dropped cailtyn and she went under     i didnt know who was more shocked her or me... anyway, she survived and ive concluded that i have no idea how babies swim underwater, as mine certainly dont, she just choked lol.  Aiden fell asleep relaxing on his float lol.... he is just a lazy boy!!  He really is, i tell him all the time to get his bum in gear and get going lol!!!    The result of the long swim was a big bottle of milk and 3 1/2 hour sleep upstairs in their cots!!!  BRILL!!

Aiden has totally out grown his moses basket and jsut about his crib upstairs, but i cant put him into his big cot over night yet.... he still wakes a lot searching for his dummy. He was 15lb 8oz 2 weeks ago so i wouldnt be suprised if he was 16lbs or near to it now!! Caitlyn is 11lb 6oz! just a wee toot.

Im going through a phase of being jealous of anyone who is pregnant lol, 2 of my best friends are expecting, 2 weeks apart, one with identical twins too and its all pregnancy talk...    i love being pregnant, even though i suffered with every symptom going it hasnt put me off!!  It has DP though and pregnancy talk is banned in our house!

hello to you all, and lots of bump rubs for growing babes and lots of     for button....


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one for Lainsy before I head home - did you get trousers on Saturday i managed to find a really nice paif of jeans in ASDA, Bridge of Dee - they were an ideal length for me & my long legs! they do a short length in there too - maybe worth a try!!!

*BIG* hello's to everyone else!

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Thought I better post, I have been really bad and not posted for about a week  .

Not been up to much apart from working and expanding out of all my work clothes, was so uncomfy at work last week so went out shopping on saturday for maternity trousers already!  I am rapidly expanding, think because I lost 3 stone to get to my target weight in February that I am really noticing it - but I'm not complaining, loving it  

Mrs Coops I got trousers in DPs and they are soooo comfy, almost (but not quite!) looking forward to going back to work tomorrow to wear them  .  Will definately try Asda as well, did look in Asda down the beach but they didn't have anything.  It was good seeing you on Saturday, even if I did feel like we were stalking each other in every maternity department in town  

Dons, how's the burnt finger, hope it's better  .  How cute at Aiden falling asleep on his float and I bet you got more of a shock than Caitlyn in the water!

Button hope you are keeping well, not long now till your 2ww is over     

Carol not long now, hope you are all organised and taking it easy.

Bloo, how are you and Lyle - he's looking a right cool dude in his latest photos.

Susan, Dr Hamilton was my doctor and I really liked him so hopefully you will get on a bit better with him.

Hope everyone else is doing good  

Got my 12 week scan on Wednesday - I can't wait!!

Ps have posted on the meetup thread to see if we can organise something for this weekend!!


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Just a quick up date - I am fine this week is really a bit more difficult than last week.  Keep dreaming my AF has arrived and waking up to go to the toilet to check!!    Trying my best not to count down the days and keep my mind occupied with other things! I have a hen weekend this weekend, was supposed to go on friday but I said I was working late that day. My test will be done saturday morning then  I will meet up with the girls on saturday afternoon onwards - hmmmm  god knows what I will be like! If its a BFP then I will enjoy/worry about trying not to let onto the girls that I am pregnant (none of them know I have had IVF) and if its BFN (it better not be! ) I will have a few drinks and may be tearful  .  Did think about pulling out all together but I dont want to let my friend down and I have already paid the full amount of money (this was organised before I started IVF).  DH said I should go regarless of result.  Well I suppose time will tell what I am going to be like.  

Hope everyone is fine 

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Button - I really admire you managing to meet up with people on Saturday. I don't know if I could do it as my mind would be all over the place! Hopefully you'll be having a quiet and secret celebration to yourself in the afternoon.    

Not much to report here.  Just nipping on quickly while I'm on Time-Out duty.  There's nobody been sent here yet but anything can happen in the next 20 minutes!  

Panicking about having to be admitted to hospital next week and worrying about stupid things like buying new PJs, whether I get a shower in the morning of my operation, what to take with me, when DH is allowed to be there......... The list goes on and on!  

Right must do something useful now
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1210581/For-mother-13-times-unlucky-IVF-miracle-boy-last.html

thought this story might provide some hope to some of you lovely ladies!
xx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning girls 

 woke up this morning and AF has arrived  .  Have cried then thought right I will just go to the gym and work my **** off and set a goal for toning up my body (had this as plan B if A didnt work) I dont need to loose weight but I would like to fit back into my size 10 clothes with ease instead of squeezing into them as I have 2 weddings coming up.  So gutted but will get back onto the horse again!!  Need to phone the clinic and let them know - will probably still have to do a pregnancy test for them.  Does anyone know, if you have frosties how long they recommend before you have them put back in?  DH doesnt know yet and dredding telling him as I feel I have let him down (god this hurts  ).

Button


----------



## gmac2304

*Button* - HUGE  to you & DH right now! can't begin to understand how you are feeling, but i'm thinking of you right now! 

sorry, don't know anything about frosties - hopefully someone will be along soon to give you some answers!

MrsC xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Button - Totally gutted for you - but well done on keeping upbeat and positive - sending you HUGE cyber hugs     - thinking about you and always here 

Chin up and best of luck with the frosties xxx

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Button so so sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you this cycle  .  Good on you for being upbeat and positive - it will happen one day for you.  As for frosties I think I only had to wait 2 afs before having my frozen cycle, so not long and you can hopefully try again.  

I almost feel guilty now telling everyone how my scan went today as I know how much it hurts when it doesn't work out for you .

Measured 12 weeks 6 days so they have revised my due date to 11th March 2009.  Lively baby who did a huge jump on the screen, it was so amazing I cried.  Have posted the scan photos on my gallery if anyone wants to see them.  Get another scan in 8 weeks.

Hope everyone is doing well.   to you all.
xx


----------



## starrynight

Just want to send button   am so sorry i don't totally understand how u feel but i know when i get my cycled cancelled i just wanted to   but it did make me feel better. Am not sure about the frosties i know with my cancelled cycle i have to wait 3af so it might be the same. 

Hi to everyone else sorry i don't post that much but am trying not to think about the fertility thing so much even tho i do every day. I was so ill after my cancelled cycle and had af for 4 wks i thought to myself is it worth it all but am feeling more positive now. But thats me got 2nd af but av had it for a few days now and its just like brown spotting (sorry tmi) do u think all the drugs have still messed me up i have never had af like this before? I don't want to phone the clinic and annoy them lol I really want to start my nxt cycle nxt month   everything goes to plan.
I also bought the clear blue fertility monitor last month i have been using it the 1st few days it was low fert then stayed peak the rest of the time so i think it was a waste of money due to me having pcos. So think il put it on ebay lol.

 To all the babys.

Mrscoops thanks for posting the article oh are you going to find out if its a   or   one?

Also fiona hope your doing ok.xx

Susan hope evrything goes ok nxt wk il be thinking of you and this WILL be ur turn. I sometimes feel a fraud moaning so much on here when you have been thro lots more.xx

Lainsy our post crossed am so happy for you 1 jumping baby u relax and enjoy it hun. Also dont feel bad we have all been thro the same and 1day everyone on here will have a baby so you have a right to be excited.xx


----------



## twinkle123

So so sorry it didn't work out this time Button.   It's not easy is it?  Don't feel guilty about crying. It won't make it all better, but it does help.  I had to wait 3 AFs before my frozen cycle.  The hospital will still ask you to do a test on test day. I got DH to phone with the results last time as I was too much of an emotional wreck to do it myself.  They note down some of the exact phrases you say on the phone in your notes. Only know this because I read it in our notes when we got a copy.  Good to have another goal to work towards in the meantime.  Thinking about you and your hubby     

Starry - yes, the drugs can mess up your system.  I waited 4 AFs this time before I start down-regging on Saturday but one of them was just 1 day of brown spotting and a tiny amount of blood.  Pathetic really! I wouldn't bother phoning the hospital as some clinics don't expect you to wait a full 3 months before starting again.

Lainsy - good news on today's scan.   Don't feel guilty about your good news.  Gives us all hope Keep looking out for you when we pass your street in the morning.  Haven't seen you but then again, it is before 8am!

Got my hair cut tonight and then went to Jimmy Chung's at the beach.  Not like me to be out on a school night! Feel like a right little rebel!  

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Lainsy - SO chuffed for you - as Susan says gives others hope that it will come true for them - miracles do happen and they deserve to - enjoy your bubba moments - I got quite emotional seeing your pics as brought ti all back for me - felt more em otional at your pics than I did my own - but think I was still in SHOCK at mine  

D x


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks girls for all your kind words and support     for all of you who have been through this more than once,     .

Forgot the word a.r.s.e was a baddie so here goes to put a smile on everyone's face (please dont be offended)
**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****

Lainsy - what a cute pic. Bub looks nice and relaxed, giv your bump a wee pat from me!  

Starry - have been wondering how you are getting on     you start again soon  

Susan - thanks, didnt think it would be that hard to accept that it wouldnt work. Thought that due to it being my first go it was just trial and error and tried to prepare myself for it not working (also tried to have a positive spin on it aswell) - I guess I am not as hardie as I thought I was.  Prepared now for BFN on saturday and to get on with things. Head to the hennie and neck down a champers as I have had absolutely no alcohol for months!!! (not that I am an alcoholic  )

You lot have not go rid of me yet!  I will be posting a load of rubbish from time to time and reading everyone's great news!

Button


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies

Sorry havent posted in a while but do tend to follow your happenings!

Button-    good you feeling positive tho for your next go and like you say just think of this go as trial and error.  It will happen its just a matter of time.

Lainsy - wow your scan looks amazing! what a difference in size from your last scan to this one they really do grow a lot in the first trimester so happy for you!! You always had a good feeling about this one.

Starry - glad you feeling better cant believe you had AF for 4 weeks what a pain.

Susan - all the best to you and glad Dr Hamilton made you feel more at ease as you dont need extra stress and dont worry about your procedure at the hospital you get showered in the morning then you just sit around waiting till its your turn you come back sleepy etc then out by the night.  No need to worry you will have other ladies there doing the same thing and you can chat to them, I met a lot of ladies in ward 42   all good.  Let us know how u get on.

Gems - so how did it go with Dr Maheshwari?  any progress?

Carol- wonder if you have popped yet?  eeeek how exciting.

Bloo - that Lyle of yours is such a cutie pie!!! those new photos were lovely on **

Mrs coops - bet that bump is growing so quickly now.

Dons- your little ones are looking so cute too!  glad they enjoying the swimming!  

Well im enjoying my time off etc with my folks and it is still so hot here wow!  anyways not complaining.  Have been having no pain as on the decapeptyl (to stop periods) what a pleasure wish it wouldnt give us hot flushes but im happy to deal with them.  

Anyways off to have brekkie

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry I haven't been on for a wee while.  No excuse as never off ********!  Still sitting in my pjs, getting to be a bit of a habit but will go and get a shower shortly.  Mike leaving work early for a doctors appointment so need to get my butt in gear  .  Had to get an ambulance for Mike last weekend, had really bad chest pain and I phoned NHS 24 and they called an ambulance, so he was taken into hospital, on gas & air and ended up with morphine.  Gave me such a fright but all okay now, heart seems to be okay and we're waiting to see what the doctor says today.  Was definitely an eventful Saturday.  Mr Drama King, it's me that's supposed to be going to the hospital, not him!!
Button I'm so sorry to hear your IVF wasn't successful on this occasion,   .  Keep your chin up petal and it will be your turn shortly.  Know it's hard as you just want to try again as soon as possible.  You're keep a positive attitude though and that's fab and definitely think that makes a difference.
Sonia I am so jealous you're sunning yourself in Portugal, especially given the weather we are having here, miserable!
Lainsy so so chuffed your scan went well, it is such a special time.  I get so so nervous beforehand, don't look until they say it's all okay and then to see your little one is very very precious.  I have all our scan pics on the fridge - and there are loads - and to see her grow from a little blob to a little baby is just like a little miracle.  
Bloo and Dons it's lovely seeing the photos on ******** of your little ones and hearing how they're getting on, they take such big steps all the time and all the babies seem to be thriving.  
Susan you'll be nervous about your op but just think of it as a step closer to completing your dream, we'll be thinking about you when you go to get it done as know anything to do with an operation is nerve wracking.  
Mrs Coops the belly button situation only gets worse, though mine still isn't a sticky out one, just don't have much of one these days.  It looks lovely with my scars on it too, mmmmm not!
Hiya to everyone I've missed, hope you're all well and looking forward to the weekend, hope the weather gets better.  We're having a quiet one.  Want to get the house all cleaned so it's done for bambino arriving but going to rope Mike in too to help out.  Then we're having a take away curry to see if it gets this little one moving, doubt if it will but worth a try and saves me cooking  .  
BB final tonight, anyone got any favourites?  As long as it isn't Siavash then I'm happy, won't be voting though.  Then X Factor tomorrow night, oooh what a boring life I lead when my life revolves around the telly.  I'm even excited that Loose Woman is back on daytime telly.  
Well better get showered, waiting on a telly for the kitchen to be delivered but everyone gets lost trying to find  the house so we'll see if it turns up or not.  
Take care and big   to all
Carol
xxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls
Sorry i haven't been around...been working so much overtime at work...

Just a quickie... wrote off my car today... got stuck on a min loch on Muggiemoss Road... car filled up with water...  joy!!  The immature in me can't stop laughing as i was taking my mum to the airport at 5am... we both had to get out and push...LOL!!  It was like something out of a Laurel and Hardy movie!!  Too funny!!

Lorraine called today... WE HAVE A DONOR!!  Definatly and we have a date for egg transfer... W/C 23 NOVEMBER!! Can't believe it...  I see the endo specialist and Lorraine on Monday...  been crying with joy all day!!

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

gems - hilarious!! im laughing with you at the picture i have in my head of you and your mum pushing the car!!   fantastic news on the donor front!!

ive not been great at posting recently but i have been reading, im like carol and constantly on **!

My two are on baby rice now, HV advised it for Aiden as he is a very hungry baby and not settling well at night and C needs to up her weight still, and they both love it. Ive had a few negative comments/advice on a thread on here but at the end of the day, they are my babies and i am going with my instincts here. They are 16 weeks now so nearly 4 months.  Felt a bit down after reading them but i know its the right thing do to.  

Aiden has big scratches on his head, we had a plaster on him last night as he scratches himself with his excema which is really bad at the moment. The HV was talking about getting special mummy like bandages/all in one suits for him to keep the cream on him all the time. Hope it clears up so he doesnt need them. Caitlyn is developing so well, stands up holding my hands, that we went and bought a door bouncer and a jumperoo and she loves being in both of them.  she sat up unaided for a few seconds too, her head control is so much better than aidens! 

Anyway, just a quick post this evening, sorry its all about me.

Carol -  not long to go now!!
Sonia - im so jealous of you being on  holiday..... wish i was.. never mind, haven next month!
button - big hugs for you xxxxxx next time will be your time xx
lainsy - great news on your scan xx
mrscoops - you must be blooming now, as would you tissy!! xx
bloo - lyles photos on ** are just gorgeous xx

there jsut a few personals, hugs to everyone else, susan and co. xx

sorry, bit rubbish eh!


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - poor Aiden.  I had eczema all through my childhood and it was just horrible at times.  Had to wear cotton gloves in my bed to stop me scratching and tearing at my skin.  Also went through a phase of having to bandage up my arms and legs or I would have just scratched them until they bled.  I hope his clears up and you won't have to resort to bandages.  

Gemz - sorry to hear about your car today.  Some of the roads were awful this morning.  5 cars involved in some kind of crash at Balmedie, then cars abandoned all the way up to work.  Never seen floods on the road like it before!

Tomorros is my date to start down-regging again.  Buserelin has been sitting in the fridge for a while now - hope I remember what to do.  Then again, it is my 5th cycle, so you would think I'd be an expert by now!  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, Gemz that is brilliant news, well done!  So delighted for you,  .
Susan can't believe that's you away to start your next cycle,       this is the one for you petal as you deserve it.
Dons please don't listen to what other people say chum, you know your babies and so know exactly what you're doing, after all you've done it all before.  You're a great mum and don't let other people change your mind when you know you're doing the right things for your babies.  Poor Aiden with his eczema.  I remember my oldest niece having to be bandaged up when she was little as she would scratch herself and now she has beautiful skin.  I hope it clears up too.
We're having a day of cleaning today, sure Mike will stay in bed as long as possible to put it off but must be my nesting instincts as just want it all perfect before she arrives.  I know it can still be 4 weeks away but really want it done this weekend.  Love our new house but it is a big house to keep clean, not sure how I'll manage once baby is here but sure I'll manage, might have to shave the dog bald as he makes the most mess!!  He came home from his walk to Haddo House last night black from head to toe, Mike thinks he must have went down a rabbit hole, he was quite happy with himself.  He went straight into the downstairs shower, wee monkey.
Have a lovely Saturday everyone.

Carol
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Gems - So chuffed for you - excellent news about the Donor - you are so lucky - didn't have to wait long at all - they must have got some donors through their advertising!!  Best of luck to you - hope it all goes well - will be thinking of you and sending HUGE positive vibes.

Still enough positive vibes left over to send to you Susan - so hoping this will be your time - you deserve it xx

Dons - Don't worry bout what you are doing with wee ones they are your babies and you know what is best for them - every baby differnt - just look at the difference just between your two!!  - I am weaning Lyle now as well and it was a nightmare to start with but he is fair coming on now - just takes time and patience I guess as it is all new to them as well as us   - some days he is no bother other days he is a wee monster - seems to have a sweet tooth - so have been mixing carrots etc with roce pudding/bannans LOVELY!!!!

Carol - Ooooh not long now - I am So excitied for you.

Hugs to all pregnant ladies hope you guys are all blooming!!


And Sonia Boooo - wish I was in Portugal - weather here poop m- I am away 19th October    

Hello to anyone ive missed xxx


----------



## Mummy30

wow susan, surely this is your time....... EVERYONE on here wishes this is THE ONE.... i dont think ive wished for anyone to get a positive result as much as i have for you xx     i too had bandages for my excema when i was younger, i remember being in hospital with it. i just feel so sorry for my wee man.

bloo - thanks, so far my two LOVE the baby rice they cant get enough of it... cant wait to start them on fruit and veg.... so need to get a high chair for them. i like the chicco polly ones. i love doing all these things with them but they are growing up so fast, im getting broody again lol

carol - wow 4 weeks is that all..... you have been through a lot,i was reading back from page 1 on the old thread.. we have all been through lots lol, cant wait to hear your wonderful news!! In a few months we should meet up in baby rambo land with our wee ones!!

lainsy - bumped into linda today, she was telling me about graemes bike run for lily, wow, they did so so well didnt they!!  she was saying how chuffed you are with baby... quite rightly so!!  Hope everything is going ok.... hows the sickness did you get morning sickness? bump coming along nicely??

I wanted to go swimming today but AF is here... they are still awful... have been since i stopped bleeding a long 9 weeks after the birth.... i hate them.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi just a quick note for Dons to say not to worry about the negative comments re weaning. At the end of the day you know your babies best and your HV is happy with you. I have started Vincent on solids and he isnt 6 months yet, but I felt that he was ready he was showing me all the signs he was and I felt he needed it. He lapped up the baby rice, and has now had some fruit and veg purees. I know that my local HV would disagree but as my DH keeps saying he is our child and we know him best. He loves his food and opens his mouth eagerly when he sees a spoon.
Anyway just wanted to say do what you feel is right you are their mum and know them better than anyone.

Hope all the other ladies are doing fine. Sorry I dont post much, but I do lurk and try to keep up with all your news.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Well, have now officially started down-regging again.  Did my 1st injection tonight so just lots and lots more to do.  My mum asked me today what stage we're at with our next cycle and I just lied to her face and said we're not doing anything yet.  Don't like lying to her but can't be done with the hassles of well-meaning questions. 

That's all for now
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

yay susan, all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Best of Luck Susan       will be thinking of you and those stinky injections  

Dons - We have yet to get a highchair to (well you need two!!!!) thinking of getting one of those that clip onto breakfast bar ect (no legs so more room) hopefully get one on-line soon as Lyle needs it - he is fair scoffing now I am SO happy - he still has his off days where he only wants milk but we are getting better he LOVES those Petit Filou little pots     - I know what you mean about them getting so big so quick - I get broody sometimes too eeeeeek!!!!

Hugs to all 

D xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Saw Lorraine today!!  picked up all my meds for the DE...hehe!!  Start them on 20th October ready for receiving on 23rd November...  I'm as high as a kite!!  The news is bittersweet tho as DHs dad passed away this weekend...

Sorry this is just a quickie for now, sorry i don't have time for personals xxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Gems

So chuffed for you - so so sorry about DH's dad sending you both hugs (lost my dad last year      ).

So excited for you and sending you massive good luck wishes

D & L xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Bloofuss said:


> Hi Gems
> 
> So chuffed for you - so so sorry about DH's dad sending you both hugs (lost my dad last year   ).
> 
> So excited for you and sending you massive good luck wishes
> 
> D & L xx


Thanx hon... weird thing is DH sisters and my mum think his dad went to heaven to mae way for a baby for us!! Its freaking us out a bit... We'll know if it works and the baby comes out with a putter (golf) and a betting slip, cursing...it will be his dad!! He was 81 (DH a late baby)... its just all the more shocking as he was a fit as a fiddle... May Ivor rest in peace xx

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Gems

My dad was only 63 and fit as a fiddle but Cancer is a killer   - still miss him so much and know he would have LOVED Lyle.  BUt like you a lot of people have said Lyle was a gift given to me from my dad - and a few people have said Lyle looks like him    

D & L x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya just a quick note to say Susan - Goodluck please please please                                                                    
let this be your turn because you soooo deserve it!!!

Button

xx


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

Susan all the best  - you do deserve this!!!!       

Gems - wow wonderful news!  it really has come by so quickly how exciting!  Wonder how long i will wait for.  

Hi to all else.  Still have 2 weeks of hols left.  Yay.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Gems am so happy for you and thats good u didn't have to wait to long.

Saffa another 2wks lush hope the hot flushes ain't to bad in the heat.

Susan hope the injections are going ok.

Button how u doing?

Dons i wouldn't worry about wot other people say you know your babies better than anyone else.

Fiona hope your ok ain't heard from you in a while.

Well i finally have proper af after a wk of spotting type thing 1 more af to go then i can start ivf again woohoo roll on october.

Hi to everyone i have missed  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi everyone

just on quickly before my curry is ready and the football comes on...

Susan text me from hospital, she is in for her hysteroscopy and cervical dilation tomorrow at 11am.  She is nervous but "needs must". She says to say hi to everyone!  

Wishing you well susan


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Dons for letting us know about Susan.  Hope it all goes well and tell her we are asking after her.

D & L x


----------



## clasha1

sorry i havent been on for a while was hard that negative result..

susan so hope everything works out for you this time..

has anyone had acupuncture on any of their cycles? just wondered if it would work


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to let you know that I got home from hospital today at 6pm.  Cervical dilation went well and they also did a hysteroscopy while they were there!  Was feeling absolutely fine afterwards - no pain or side effects from anaesthetic.  Feeling a bit uncomfortable now but nothing like I was expecting.

Better go as DH only nipped out to Asda and I promised not to get obsessed with here tonight.  What he doesn't know won't hurt him!  

Will be back on tomorrow

Thanks for all your good luck messages  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

So glad all went well Susan - have been thinking about you sending you loadsa higs from Lyle and I      

xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Glad all went well Susan, Clasha nice to see you back   for both!! xx


----------



## Saffa77

Glad it went well Susan!  All the best for your next cycle.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Susan great to hear everything went well.  Wishing you lots of luck that this works for you   .


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

How are we all today?  Just wanted to say that if any of you ever have to go into ward 42/43, you'll be in excellent hands. The nurses, doctors, tea ladies were all so lovely and caring.  The patients were also really nice and because nobody was seriously ill, we all passed the time of day chatting.  Quite a mixture in there - a few having a hysterectomy, one getting fibroids removed, a few getting laparoscopy and dye etc.  One poor 14 year old was in with endometriosis (although she originally though it was her appendix).  She was in a bit of pain and I did feel sorry for her.  

Felt like quite an expert at one point when a woman who was in for a laparoscopy was asking me questions about IVF as she's thinking about puting her name on the waiting list. Recommended this site to her so won't be surprised if she appears here sometime.  

Anyway, despite the complete lack of sleep the night before, the enormous bruise on my hand and the power cut during the night, it all went well.  

Got my protocol through the post today so have my first lot of appointments for blood and scans all organised.  Think I might try acupuncture and Zita West's CD this cycle. Together with my perfectly dilated cervix and positive thinking nothing can fail!!!     Have any of you tried her relaxation CD?

Enough rambling from me 
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi everybody,

Back today from our two week "exotic" hols in Scotland. For a change it didn't p*** with rain for a fortnight. A relaxing break and Jura loved all her walks. Have put on a stack of weight but hoping that most of it is baby!

Susan - glad to hear that the op went ok and that you are on the mend. Fingers crossed for you with this next tx.

Clasha - I'm a true believer that acupuncture made a huge difference to my tx but its not an immediate "fix". My chap reckoned on min 3 months of treatment . I had had about 8 months of acupuncture every fortnight by the time my second ICSI worked. Everyone is different though. What matters is whether or not it makes you feel better/more positive.

 to everyone else. Catch up soon.

T


----------



## clasha1

Hi tissy was the acupuncture sore? was it in aberdeen you had yours done? I stay out in Banff so not sure if anyone round about here does it x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Clasha

If you coped with buserilin needles you shouldn't find acupuncture a problem! Will PM you.

T


----------



## twinkle123

Clasha - I've had acupuncture on 2 of my IVF cycles.  No idea if it works or not but it certainly helped relax me and feel more positive.  And no, it doesn't hurt at all.  Thinking about going back (only stopped because I couldn't afford it) for this cycle.  The woman I go to is called Sue May and is based in Rosemount.  She has done lots of infertility courses too so knows what she's talking about.  The only problem is that she only works in Aberdeen on a Thursday although she works out in Inverurie the rest of the week.

Who did you go to Tissy?  

Susan
x


----------



## clasha1

hi tissy and susan inverurie would prob be easier for me than aberdeen anyway you dont have her number do you? xx


----------



## twinkle123

Have sent you a message Clasha.


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all,

I go to Zong Fan Zhou on Deeside Gardens. He's been a big help.

Back to work tomorrow after two weeks off - booo!

Hope everyone has a good week
T


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

hope everyone is fine and dandy!  Still not heard anything from the clinic with regards what happens next - clasha has anyone or a letter arrived to you yet with regards a follow up appointment etc.  I am being inpatient I know but I thought I would have an appointment for follow up by now.  

Button


----------



## starrynight

Hey hope everyone is all ok.  

Button when my tx got cancelled i had a follow up appointment 3wks later. 

xx


----------



## clasha1

hi button we had our follow up when my hubby was home - i would chase mine up if i were u.  when u thinkin of trying again? we are really unsure xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

How are we all doing??

Am ok, still as high as a kite about starting the egg donation and possible egg tranfer in November!!  On the pill at the moment, which is bliss as its stopped pain of the endo!!

have been up to my eyes at the moment... we have DH dads funeral on Friday morning.. 

Don't have much more news girls.

Huggs to everyone xxx


----------



## button butterfly

hmmmm not happy about not being in contact by the clinic yet!!  thanks starry and clasha.  
Not sure when I want another go - I dont know what our options will be yet.  Clasha - what did they discuss with you?  Did they give you options?  

Button


----------



## Lainsy

Button I got a letter through from the clinic a few weeks after offering follow-up appointment so you may get a letter shortly.

Gemz good to hear from you, I quite believe you are as high as a kite, it is so exciting for you  

Sorry I've not been on much lately, been really busy at work just now, working lots of extra hours just now but still don't seem to be getting on top of my work load, oh well.  Only another 2 weeks to work and then on hols for a week.

Watching the footie tonight, but we're not doing very well so decided to come on here at the same time, bad enough only half watching the game  .

My twin sister is coming through tomorrow for the night, we are going out for tea and then off to see Only An Excuse at the Music Hall in Aberdeen, should be a good night.

Also been busy with brownies, we had our centenary party last weekend, and this weekend we are away to Fyvie for the weekend for pack holiday with 10 lively girls - will need a holiday when I get back !!

Well hope everyone is doing well, it has been a bit quiet on here lately.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## gmac2304

hey folks! not got anything to say - just wanted to pop on & say hi!!!   

as I said, nowt new to report here - got my 20 wk scan next, when i'll be 22 wks!  also have our Sexing Scan booked for 2nd October! can't wait... 

hows everyone else doing?

*Carol* - due date on Saturday!?!? how exciting? fingers crossed it ain't too much longer before bubba makes an appearance... 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Not got much to say either! Still down-regging for my baseline scan next Tuesday.  Not really thinking about it too much.  Being my 5th IVF, I've gone through all the optimistic, excitement stages before.  

Work is keeping me far too busy but desperately trying to get a ridiculous amount of development work done before having to take bits of days off for scans and blood tests soon.

Speaking of work, better go and get some done!  
Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Me not much to say either   still in Portugal in Lisbon at the mo and leaving on Monday.  Hotel here has been a nightmare aircon not working then minibar not working so not able to drink cold water etc what a day!  Anyways did a bit of sightseeing today but weather is definately not so hot anymore autumn is on the way if i can feel it here imagine how cold it must already be in Aberdeen.....

Susan - when do you start stimming?  are you on the same dosage and drug as the other times?  how are you feeling after the dilation any pain etc?

Gems - how exciting it will be here before you know it!  

To all the others hi and chat soon.

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry I have also been AWOL - my boy been keeping me busy - he is on the move now (well trying anyhoo) so running his mummy ragged!!

Always thinking about you all

D & L xx


----------



## abdncarol

hiya everyone, sorry I haven't been on for ages, no excuse really as never off of ********!  Always come on to check how you're all doing though.  Wide awake so thought I'd come on here for a wee while.  Susan can't believe that you'd started your next cycle.  Glad to hear your operation went well and not as bad as your expected.  Lets     this is the cycle for you hon.  
Bloo that's fab that Lyle is trying to move around, he's grown up so much and so quick and he's just a wee sweetie.
Sonia enjoy the rest of your holiday, would love some sunshine right now but hopefully get away somewhere next year.  We've not had a holiday since our wedding in November 07.
Mrs Coops that will be an exciting scan, you see so much more at that stage and your sex scan will be fab, are you going to the Broomhill Clinic?
Lainsy glad to hear you're doing well too.  My chum Lesley organised that brownie event, remember her speaking about it when we went to Inverness earlier in the year.  Not sure if you know her or not. Have a pic of her on my friends list.
Gemz how exciting about your donor and getting started with your treatment, so pleased you didn't have to wait too long.  If I was younger I'd seriously think about donating eggs but at my age don't think they'd be much use.  
Hello to everyone I've missed  .
Well due date is tomorrow and this little one seems quite happy to stay in mummy's tum.  Wee bit nervous about giving birth but know the outcome will be worth it all.  Bags are packed, nursery all ready, just need little one to get a move on!  I get a sweep next Wednesday if she hasn't appeared and I guess you're induced 12 days after your due date, which I'm hoping I won't  need.  It's Mike's 40th birthday on 4th october so be fab if she was here before then.  Can you believe it's a year on 6th october since we lost little Isaac, again really hope this little one is here before then.  We have a tree planted for Isaac so going to tie a wee ribbon around it on his birthday.  Remember feeling the lowest I've ever felt in my life when we lost him and wouldn't have believed I'd be 9 months pregnant a year on, life is funny sometimes.  
Well better drag myself back upstairs to bed and see if I can get some sleep.  Got the builders doing some stuff in the house tomorrow so won't get my usual afternoon snooze so better try for some shut eye now.  
Big hugs to everyone and though I don't post as much I still think of you all as my friends and read what you've been up to.  
Carol
xxx


----------



## clasha1

Hi button they basically said they had no explanation what went wrong just one of those things   and do discuss our frozen embies and where we wanted to go from here - although we still arna sure yet xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Button - I've had many of those follow-up appointments before.  As Clasha said, they basically tell you there's no reason for it failing and it's all down to luck.  Not really what you want to hear at the time - all you really want is some kind of explanation for it not working.

Carol - wow, so exciting that your due date is tomorrow.  Can't believe it!!!  Just think, any day now you could be a mummy.   Will be waiting patiently for the news. 

Bloo - good to hear that Lyle is trying to move about now.  He'll certainly keep you busy!

Sonia - enjoy the rest of your holiday. I've got my baseline scan on Tuesday so hopefully start stimming on Wednesday.   I'm getting the same drugs again but they're starting me on a slightly lower dose. They don't want me producing something like 38 follicles again (either do I).    The cervical dilation was no problem.  No pain except for my hand where they put the drugs into me!  Came up with the biggest bruise you've ever seen on a hand before!  Basically covered the entire top of my hand.  Pretty impressive! 

Thinking of getting reiki to see if it helps me think more positively.  I've maybe left it too late now but I suppose it's still better than nothing.  Fed up with the sore heads, tiredness and weepiness which I'm getting with this buserelin. The sooner I start stimming, the better. 

Was watching Derren Brown earlier but got scared and switched it off as he's going to be sticking viewers to their chairs over the TV.  Too scary for me!

Hope you all have a good weekend especially Carol who might be a mummy before the weekend is finished.  

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Not going to be on for long just a quick good luck Susan for 5th time lucky       sending loadsa positive vibes.

Carol - You will be fine with labour - not going into deatils about mine   but once that babe in your arms you will feel top of the world - will be thinking of you - make sure hubbie lets us know!!!!!

Off to bed - shatted after running around after Lyle he is a wee menance but I loves him  

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi, if anyone is interested I finally got round to reaing my birth story here is a link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208418.0

Hope everyone is fine


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Wow that is amazing, you must be overwhelmed!!!! That is such great news!
Not much from me except Vincent rolled from back to tummy tday for 1st time, so I am a proud mummy!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Nicky honey that is just fantastic news      .  Your head must be all over the place trying to take it all in but 22 months is a fantastic age as still so young.  I know we've never met but I can tell that you and your  husband will make fabulous parents and with your patience, love and care then I'm sure your little one (your little one how does that sound!!) will just thrive and catch up with their speech.  Of course we won't talk about it on ******** petal, that is fine and I know there are things I say on here that I've not told my friends on ********, so can definitely respect that.  Just think your own little one by Christmas, to buy presents for and pretend about Santa.    A guy I used to work with went through a mad time when he adopted his little girl, her parents contested the adoption and he had to go to court quite a few times but so worth it when it all worked out in the end.  It might be a journey ahead of you but at least you know now and I'm sure the authorities will see what's right for this little child.  So so so so chuffed for you, really made my night.
Everything fine here, no sign of bambino making her appearance.  Keep getting elbows or heels sticking out of my tummy which is just a bizarre sight, yuck!  Don't mind the feeling, just don't like seeing this hard thing sticking out of my tummy.  Think she wants to come out sunroof end .
Well away to watch Strictly Come Dancing and Sky + X Factor.  Hope everyone has a great Saturday night.
Away to tell Mike your news Nicky.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

don't know what to say Nicky apart from *WOW WOW WOW*!!! i have absolutely no idea what you must be going through right now, but I am _so_, _so_, _so_ chuffed that you have been matched with a wee toot!    you really have made my weekend Nicky!

 to you & John! oh me, what a magical Xmas you're all going to have...

Gillian xx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow Nicky!!!!!!!!!!! So, so pleased for you       And just after you texting me a few days ago to say it could be any day now or up to a year!  That's an excellent age to get too.  Still so young that you will really be all the wee one remembers as the years go by.  Wow, so amazing!  I'm having a wee cry to myself here - must tell DH as soon as he gets home from Tesco.

I wouldn't worry about the speech problem too much.  My 5 year old niece isn't a very clear speaker but she's getting there in her own time.  There's nothing medically wrong with her but she's just doing it slightly slower compared to others of her age.  Once the wee one is settled and being loved, things will probably slowly click into place.  

Ooh, just so excited for you. Can't put it into words!!!!

Susan
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

WOW Nicky thats fantastic news hunni!!  Soo chuft for you xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Nicky - I was just wondering this week how things were going for you. Just brilliant news - bet you can't quite believe it. Really hope it all works out for you - the most important thing is that you know that you will give this wee one the best opportunity they would ever have. Goodness knows what a bit of stability in the wee ones life will do for his/her speech as well.

AbdnCarol - what do you mean there is no Santa?!!! Hope you make some progress this week too - your wee one is obviously just too comfy.

Well other than fat ankles (not attractive) I'm doing fine. Had great walk along the beach this am with Jura - lovely sunny day. Got to do the glucose test at AMH on Wed which is annoying as I'm sure the only reason my blood sugar was high at last blood test was massive slice of iced carrot cake I had about an hour before the test - Stoopid!

Have a great day everyone.
T


----------



## Mummy30

quickly as aiden is crying... shock horror lol

nicky - fantastic news..... you must be so so stoked.  Completely understand about the confidentiality and ** so all adoption talk will be kept in here!  What you are doing is totally amazing and im sure wee one couldnt be going to a better family. Xmas is going to be magical with wee one!  congratulations xxxx

carol - sex and hot curry 2nite!!

will come bak later when its quiet!!

bump rubs to all bumps!! xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry been AWOL - but what FANTASTIC news to come on to - Nicky I am so so chuffed for you and hubbie that is excellent news - I am so happy for you - sending you the biggest cyber hug   - WOW it is so fantastic bet you are over the moon and SO excited - I am excited for you - sitting here welling up!!!  Its just the best news and fantastic for you and hubbie to be given a chance to make a difference as I know you will xx

Hugs to all other ladies hope you are all keeping well xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, hope you're all well.  Has the news sank in yet Nicky?  No news from my end, get a sweep at midwives tomorrow so you never know, might push things along.  Bloo might go out for walk with the dog tonight to see if it helps things, everyone keeps telling me I'm still carrying too high so baby not in place yet, just what I need to hear.  Just let you know Bloo, sorry but I've deleted a couple of your posts on ********, just haven't told everyone we're having a girl and want to keep it a secret so please don't think I'm being horrible deleting them, hope you understand.  
Hope you're all well girls and Susan is on the list for texts when baby arrives and she can let you all know.
Big cuddles to all.

Carol
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Carol

I am so so sorry about mentioning on ******** about it being a girl - PLEASE accept my apologies I completely forgot I have SUCH Mum Brain!!!!  (as you will soon find out).  Just so excited about wee one being so close and so hyper for you - got carried away!!  Please accept my apologies and forgive my absent mindnessness      

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

No baby yet, Carol?  Getting restless here waiting so no idea how you must be feeling!  

Had my baseline scan this morning.  My lining was still slightly on the thick side but as AF only started yesterday and is way heavier than it's ever been (sorry TMI!!!) Elspeth said it's looking good.  Wonder if my cervical dilation is making it heavier - just thought of that just now.  Maybe a lot of the blood before was getting trapped somewhere at my cervix and not getting through.  Just rambling, I've no idea!

Anyway, just had the phone call to say my blood levels are nice and low so start stimming tomorrow.  Started taking a pair of baby socks to bed with me  as I read somewhere that you're more likely to get something if you already believe you have it.  Also thinking of getting some reiki.  Anyone had that before?

Been a right little rebel today.  Took the whole day off work.  Figured that I wouldn't get up to work any time before 12.00 and seeing as I've got my non-contact time from 11.45 on a Tuesday, there was no point rushing there.  Intended getting all my work up to date before my scans and blood tests start but ended up going into town and developing photos instead (ssh, don't tell work!!!   )

Just realised I haven't told Stuart that the hospital phoned so better go and let him know.  What a terrible wife telling you lot before him!  
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

Susan - re the baby socks, have you heard about Corn Dollies

http://www.fireandfibre.co.uk/corn_dollies.html

When we first started going to the clinic, my MIL used to witter on about buying me a Corn Dolly - used to think she was mad, but hearing you talk about taking a pair of socks to bed with you reminded me about it! Maybe worth a try

Gillian xx


----------



## abdncarol

Still no sign Susan, don't even think she is low enough yet, see what the midwives say tomorrow.  Can see her being an October baby at this rate.  When I fell pregnant this time around I put a pair of baby booties under Mike and I's pillows every night and bought an outfit as a positive sign that we would have our little one.  Read that book The Secret and made up a vision board of what I wanted to achieve this year and of course having the baby was one of those things so definitely worth a try.  Hey if it makes you feel more positive then what harm can it have.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Nicky I am SO chuffed for you - your excitement is well wearing off on me - I am on a HIGH!!!!  An yup you will defo get MUM BRAIN as all your thoughts go on then wee ones and you just "forget"     - walked down to the shops today only to get there go to the bank and realise wallet was still at home - WELCOME TO MY WORLD  

I blame Lyle - he has all my brain cells ha ha ha 

D x


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry forgot to say (See MUM BRAIN!!!!!) 

Susan - My sister bought me a fertility doll - it is wooden and reminds me of a tribal woman and you had to rub her belly (which I did) - not too sure if this did any good as we still had a rollercoaster of a ride before we got Lyle - but you never know.  I love her anyway and wouldn't part with her.  If it does work Susan will be sure to giver her belly a rub for you    

HOW funny just found out that DP gave her belly the odd rub as well so you never know...................................

D x


----------



## fionamc

Hello everyone, 

I am sooo sorry for being so rubbish at posting once again - it must be about a month since I last posted and that's really bad when so much has been happening for everyone.  I have been reading and am getting quite tired now but still, no excuse.  Not really going to be able to comment on a months worth of news but I will try to remember some of what I have read in that time!

Huge congratulations Nicky on being matched with a child – that is so exciting.  It must be a bit scary too – one of my friends was matched with a little boy 3 years ago and they had little time to adjust to the fact that they were about to become parents very, very soon.  As far as your slight concern over developmental delay regarding speech, if the wee one understands ok and can make themselves understood at 22 months, they are very likely to make great progress, especially once they are placed in a stable and loving home.  I hate to admit this fact, as my son is almost 3 years old and really cannot make himself understood to anyone except myself and DH, but I am speaking as a speech and language therapist!  Usually when a slight delay is seen, the child catches up (rather than when speech development is up the pole like my son!).  PS Huge congrats on the girl   ,  saw your post just before posting this!

Susan, it sounds as though things are looking good so far and if things are a little different from previous cycles, that is hopefully a good sign that the cervical dilation has helped.  I was glad to hear that it was painless, apart from your massive bruise and that the stay in hospital was a positive one.

Carol, I hope you are not too uncomfy and that the sweep starts things off for you sooner rather than later.  I saw the midwife today and she reckons I won’t make my next appointment but has offered a sweep then if I do make it.  She said I just had ‘a look’ about me, so not very scientific reasoning for judging closeness to labour!  Saying that, she is 3/5 engaged and I have been very uncomfy since last night.  Put this down to 5 hours driving, sitting in church etc for a funeral yesterday but maybe (hopefully) she is getting geared up to come.  It was DH’s granny’s funeral and although sad, she was 97 and more than ready in herself to go, so a blessing in lots of ways too.  Will be thinking of you Carol and checking often for news!  Can’t wait to hear the name you have chosen – we still have about 20 on our shortlist!

Mrs Coops – so pleased to hear that you will be starting soon on your DE egg cycle.  You must be getting very excited.

Tissy, Mrs Coops and Lainsy, hope your bumps are all growing nicely.  You must be getting quite close now too Tissy?

Hope the weaning is going well Dons and that it has helped with reflux, colic etc.  Although they recommend 6 months, I started weaning at a 17 weeks as my son was always hungry.

Hello to Starry (and thanks for asking after me), Saffa, Button, Clasha, SNS, Trying for no 2 and anyone else reading who I have forgotten.

Anyway, I should go now and get myself organised for bed (though sitting in computer chair is comfier than lying in bed at the moment).

Love Fiona XX


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Nicky that is wonderful news, a little girl    , fantastic news.
Fiona lovely to hear from you, always thinking about how you're doing.  sounds like your little one will be here before mine!  Really don't think this one is moving down at all, wee monkey.  Sorry to hear about your husband's granny.  
Just a quick one as need to get busy as Mike be home soon to come to the  midwife with me and I've not even emptied the dishwasher or had a shower yet.  Nervous about this sweep business, yuck!  But if it gets this baby moving will be worth it.  My best friend needed 2 sweeps, knowing my luck I'll be the same. 
Carol
xx


----------



## peglet

Hello Ladies

Dipping my toes into your chat room if you don't mind.  

Been a lurker for a while, but now awaiting referrel from my local GP back to ARU to do some FET, so thought it was about time I showed my face....

I have 2 embryos in ARU and 6 in Dundee as my last round of IVF was conducted while ARU closed for refurbishment, so we did the drugs in ABZ and t/ferred to dundee for ER and ET

Don't know how long the referrel will take, and have to get my head round the fact that we're away to start again.

Looking forward to chatting.

Pegs


----------



## Bloofuss

Welcome Pegs x


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all - Nicky       that is just fantastic news, I am so so happy for you and dh bet you are still on  .

Carol, how did things go at the midwife? Hope you don't have too long to wait now.  Fiona, not long for you either!

Welcome Pegs,   lots of luck for your next cycle.

Bloo, SNS, Dons, hope you are all well and  to all the babies!

Tissy and Mrs Coops hope your bumps are progressing nicely.

Susan, how's things going with your cycle, sounds promising. Like everyone really hoping this works for you this time.

Gems, Starry, Saffa, Button, Clasha -hope you are all well.

Well I had a great weekend away with the brownies, lots of fun even though I was knackered. Friday night they went to sleep about 12.30am and the first lot were up at 4.50am!!!!

Back to work early Monday morning and working extra hours just now so really tired but keeping fine otherwise.

Back to midwife on Monday for 16 week checkup.

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Evening!

First of all, welcome to our gang Peglet - all at various stages which means there is lots of support on hand.

FionaMc - not long to go now!! Hmmm - 20 names is quite a lot - have you thought about narrowing it down a bit  

Nicky - yay, a girl! Lots of pink purchases me thinks.

AbdnCarol - raspberry leaf tea, curry and   apparently... you can choose the order!

Susan - never had you down as a skiver! Fingers and everything else crossed for you.

Lainsy/Mrs Coops - hope you are taking it easy.

Bloofuss/Donsbabe - doubt you can take it easy! Love to the kiddos.

Saffa - you back yet?

Well, had glucose test at AMU today. Not the most exciting two hours but needs must. Had to endure Jeremy Kyle which made it seem like 4 hours! 

Still, 6 weeks to go and 4 weeks till maternity leave starts - Yay!

Later!
T


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Can't stop - busy, busy, busy!!! That's what I get for not going into work yesterday!  

Just wanted to welcome Pegs   and say congratulations to Nicky on her little girl.  

Starting stimming tonight - 1 big, red, sore bump from tonight's buserelin and 1 already formed bruise from the menopur.  Oh the joys!!! 

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## fionamc

Hi again everyone,

Carol, really hope the sweep was not too uncomfortable and has got things going and that is why you have not posted tonight.  Wondered if I had a contraction about an hour ago  but seems to have just been pain from trapped wind   .  Have to say, I heard that   had to be something like 30 times to get enough of the hormone.  Don't know about you, but that would be beyond me!!

Welcome to Peglet - that is a good number of frozen embryos to have.  When we were thinking of FET, I was not very positive as we just have one.

Lainsy - hope you have a good appointment on Monday and get to hear the heartbeat; I found that more emotional than the 12 week scan.  

Tissy - you are working very close to the end but at least it gives you more time at the other end if you are planning on going back to work.  Do you have names sorted?  20 is rather a lot, isn't it?  Somebody in the village recently chose our favourite and second fave gives her the initials LIM - maybe a bit insensitive due to the fact one of her hands is missing (or maybe she will find it funny if she has a good sense of humour!).  Hope GTT comes back as negative and it was only the carrot cake!

Mrs Coops - have you had your sexing scan yet?  Are you telling or is it a secret?

Hope injections get less sore Susan and a big   to Bloo - don't know how I managed to forget yesterday (as you say, I'm sure baby brain has a lot to do with it).  The joke is, I am supposed to be in the playgroup's quiz team on Friday night. I am going to be a big help, am I not?

Night night,

Fiona X


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi just a real quickie from me off to hospital appoint with V today. 
So welcome to Peglet, congrats on a girl Nicky and Carol hope you are doing fine.

Speak to you all later!


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

i havent got much news here, off to the clinic today to get my two weighed. hopefully caitlyn has put on weight - ive been trying so hard to get her to drink her milk but i cant force her, she is doing well with solids too so i really hope she has gained enough for the HV to be happy enough with her. Ive got awful images of her being in hospital with a tube down her to help her feed in my head so im panicking a bit.  She is a happy little girl, screaming away as i type - she loves to scream lol, just playing in her bouncer screaming at nothing!! SHe has found her feet too and loves to play with her toes, so i know development wise she is fine.

Aiden has been unsettled more during the day, hard to get to sleep which is the problem. He is taking more milk than his sister and enjoying his solids too but is more sickly than her.  He has now mastered rolling over from front to back and will not stay on his front!  he rolls over as soon as i lie him down, he is nearly rolling the other way too clever boy.  Still not sleeping all night and still has his hands all over his face trying to scratch.  His skin is much better but still not 100%.

My eldest has been doing amazing at school, for the first time since going to school he completed all his jobs -maths and language - i was so proud of him, the crabby teacher seems to be working for him. Parents evening in november, cant wait for that! He has new friends who call on him every day now before 9am and they go off to school together, which is nice for him, and peace of mind for me as he doesnt totally understand the value of friendship, so its all good! Still been a nightmare at home etc, but for now school is good.

bloo - how is lyle, the photos on ** look great!! He is growing into a wee boy now and looks cheeky lol.
Carol - hmmmmm wondering if things are happening?? 
fiona - wow, didnt realised it was so close for you.... i bet you are so excited and cant wait to meet your little one, are you all ready??
tissy - how are you keeping? blooming i bet. 
lainsy - same goes for you... 16 weeks is a great milestone - hope the MW appointment goes ok.
coops - you too!!  you must also be blooming.... 

is that everyone who is pregnant?? have i missed anyone? Wow - 6 babies!!!! 

Nicky - you kinda come into that catogory - sort of - as you too now have a count down to meet your lovely daughter!!
susan - you must be a pro with these injections now, sending you lots of     as always xxx  
short - hope vincent is ok... ive got aidens kidney scan next month.... nightmare parking there aint it?
peglet - hi and welcome, this thread has been a godsend to me since i started posting well over a year ago now. good luck with your tx.
gem and sonia - hello girls!!!  how are you both??

is that everyone?? have i forgotten anyone? have a feeling i have.... HELLO if i have forgotten you. its getting busy and lots going on i cant keep up lol.


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, just a quick one, still here.  Cervix still completely closed yesterday so couldn't have a sweep and baby still only 3/5 engaged, so obviously too comfy in here.  Midwife was fab though and being induced next Tuesday, to go into hospital at 4pm and see what happens.  Not ideal but at least it's progress.  Also getting a dedicated midwife from Ellon for my labour, which is fab, though means I'll have to try and be on best behaviour and not swear at Mike too much  .  got my sister staying from sunday - Wednesday sot hat will take my mind off things.
Be back on later for more chatting but just so you know I'm not in the middle of giving birth. 
Carol
xxxx


----------



## peglet

Thanks to everyone for their welcome "hellos" very much appreciated.

Guess i'm just waiting to hear from ARU now on when my first apt wll be, dont' even know what to expect, wether i have to go throught the whole bloods thing again, or wether it's just a case of "lets do it".

I'm so impatient.....

Carol, I'm from your neck of the woods, know that the Ellon m/w's are good, one in particular.  If you don't mind me asking, how have you managed to bag one for your labour?  I didn't know you could do this......

Good luck for Tuesday!

Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya pegs, sorry I didn't say a warm hello to you earlier, welcome to the board.  The girls on here are all lovely  .
The midwife is a student midwife and at the end of her training, a lovely girl.  I have had quite a hard pregnancy, just been really nervous about things going wrong again as I've lost 2 babies before, the last at 15 weeks in October last year, where I had to go into labour.  So it's because of that I've to phone Natalie when I go into labour.  I'm 40 so this is our last chance of having our own little one so think Sonia realises that and it was her advice to provide me with natalie as an extra peace of mind.  
xx


----------



## peglet

Hi Carol

Sorry to hear of your previous losses, I don't know first hand but my sister went had losses on a couple of occasions, so I know from her how anxious she was when she eventually carried full term so I'm guessing you are the same.

I think even more so with IVF pg's that we don't really relax until you have your wee one safely in your arms.  

Sonia was a tower of strength for me too, especially as I was signed off at 28weeks with high blood pressure, the midwives in Ellon almost became friends as I saw them every 2nd day right up til I got induced at 38 weeks.

Your goal is almost reached, and this time next week will be met!!!!

I probably won't be back on the boards unit Tues (only chance I get is when i'm at work now), so I wish you all the best.

Pegsxx


----------



## abdncarol

Thanks Pegs xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.

Can't stop yet again! Ridiculously busy.  Sorry!!!

Just wanted to check in with everyone.  Am keeping up to date with all your news but really short of time at the moment.  

Want to say to Dons that I'm really pleased to hear that your son is doing well at school.  After all the problems you've had with his school it's great to hear that things are going well for a change.

Day 2 of stimming today.  Took the wrong dose last night because we couldn't remember what we were supposed to do!    I'm on a dose where I've to use 2 tablets to 1 vial of liquid, and then have to squirt some out but we had no idea how much to get rid of.  Just took it all instead!  Figured it wasn't dangerous because I've been on a lot higher dose in the past.

Injection time now
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

Wow so much happening!!! dont post often but do keep up with yous!!

Susan - day 2 already of stimming wow time is flying   are you feeling ok not doing this cycle without all those drugs?  Hope you get that long awaited BFP its time now    same goes for me I guess 

Gems - hows it going still on cloud nine?  you are the next to start before you know it.

Nicky - send you a message on ** but OH MY GOSH what exciting news well done you a wee girl of only 22 months!! You must seriously be in heaven what a wonderful christmas present !   Congrats you will be a good mom to her!

Tissy - yes back from  my hols yesterday had a lovely time but now its back to reality   oh well Monday is a public hols LOL - how is bump going bet you cant wait.

Carol - All the best for next week cant wait to see pictures of your little girl.  

Pegs - welcome to the board - all of the ladies are lovely on here

Lainsy - time is flying for you too how exciting loved your scan pics

Coops - loved your pics too you all blooming now.

Dons - so stoked about your boy getting better at school etc. Your twins are so gorgeous!!  They growing up so quickly.  

Fiona - bet you excited didnt realise you due so soon.

Short - i love your profile pic little vincent is so big and cute.

Bloo - thanks for your advice the other day.  The new pics are gorgeous of Lyle is hair is getting so light now what a cutie!!!

Anyways as for me just taking one day at a time and looking forward to my holiday in NZ in december woooooooooohoooo.

off to watch TV

Sx


----------



## clairibell88

hI GUYS

new to the forum  

not going thorugh ivf or anything but have had my final diagnosis of pcos septate uterus and vaging , 2 cervix .

been told that best try for kids now so me and my other half are not trying but are not not trying. 

Thanks and look forward to talking 

Claire


----------



## Mummy30

hello and welcome to our thread, lots of advice on here! Everyone at different stages of tx so happy chatting!!   know what you mean by not not trying lol, hope it works out for you x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya and welcome to Claire, look forward to getting to know you.  
Carol
xx


----------



## clairibell88

yeah well sort ov been told i will need ovulation stimulators but they way i am seeing it just now is that:

miracles can happen , so thats what i meant by were not trying but were not not trying haha , so perhaps a miracle might happen 

i suppose as well we are not planning for a baby etc and i will not be dissapointed if it does not happen. as i know maybe from now to a year if i am not preg then i will go and see about the stimulators  

thanks for welcoming me


----------



## gmac2304

hi folks!

*Claire* - I have replied on your other thread, but welcome & good luck!!!

*Carol* - take it bubba is still being a stubborn wee so & so 

*BIG*  to everyone else! not got much time - have my Anomoly Scan this afternoon, so finished work at 1pm and got _LOADS_ to do before then!  will try & get logged on over the weekend to let you all know how I got on...

Gillian xx


----------



## abdncarol

good luck Gillian, sure it will all be fine and be exciting to see your little one again xx


----------



## Mummy30

cant wait to hear all about it gillian xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Girls

Have been reading but not posting anything sorry!  There has been nothing to post anyway.  

Welcome Claire - everyone here are soo helpful and friendly, you have joined a great group of ladies!   

Hope everything went well with your scan today gillian - cant wait to hear all about it  

Susan - hows your legs doing?  Keep up the hard work and     for BFP for you   

Hello to everyone I have missed - this is just a quick hello and to let you know that I am still in the background lurking around  

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Welcome Claire. You've joined a great bunch of ladies here always on hand with some advice or general chit-chat.  

Sonia - I'm feeling okay about not taking the extra drugs that Dr Gorgy suggested.  Now that I've had my cervical dilation, my ET should be much easier.  The easier it is, the more likely it is to work so fingers crossed. 

Gillian - hope your scan went well today.  

Glad it's the weekend.  Decided to make sure I take it easy during this cycle but there's just too much to get done for work.  I've got bits and pieces I would normally be leaving until the October holidays but my 2ww will hopefully land then, so want to get it out of the way now.  Determined to relax during this 2ww and not get stressed about anything. 

Had an uncomfortable conversation with my headteacher today about my IVF.  I know he was just showing interest but it wasn't the kind of conversation I would choose to have with him.  I haven't told him anything but every time I have a hospital appointment or am off for EC etc, I have to fill in a form which he then has to sign. Don't want to repeat that chat again in a hurry!  

Anything exciting planned this weekend?  Carol, anything planned?  Giving birth maybe!!!   As for me, might stick a few needles into my legs, go to bed with baby socks and listen to a Zita West CD.  Just an average weekend for me!!!  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

HOW annoying just did a LONG post and FF crashed and thu me out    

Afternoon (again) ladies

Claire - Welcome and good luck x

Carol - Bubba must be comfy  

Nicky - Such an exciting time for you guys - hope the legalities are over soon and wee one with you asap!

Susan - You relax and take it easy quine - everything crossed for you xx

Mrs Coops/Lainsy/Tissy - Hope you are all keeping well and looking after yourselves.

Sonia - Hope hols was fab 

Dons - Hope those twinnies are thriving and big bro looking after them?

Sorry to anyone ive missed (mum brain)

Nothing new with us - Lyle and I both SUPER and still loving being a mum - loadsa fun!!!
There is a nearly new sale out here at Culter Village Hall for anyone forthcoming mums (saturday 3rd Oct 10am until 12pm)  Loasa great stuff and usually all really good nick and some stuff brand new.  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Just spent over £80 on a crystal website!!!  Bought lots of different fertility crystals, a moonstone egg, moonstone ring and cute little hands to hold the egg in.  Think I'm going mad!!!!!  

Monday again tomorrow. Boo!  Got the hospital on Wednesday and Friday to see how my follies are doing.  Can't decide if I want to go down the using a hot water bottle route because I tend to grow too many without it.  Think I'll try the disgusting protein drink I bought a few cycles ago.  Wish me luck! 

Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

heylo everyone
bloo - twins are just about behaving lol, ryan is doing good too! 
Susan         

nothing to report - this day last year i got my official bfp - i keep thinking of that moment, its something i will remember forever i think, and susan, i really really hope you get to feel like this too, i really do. you are amazing xx


----------



## twinkle123

Aww thanks Dons   You lot are all just great.  

Carol's not been on here this weekend.  I wonder if anything's happening?  Think I'll nip across to ** just now and investigate!
x


----------



## Mummy30

she was playing farmville on ** earlier lol i keep checking every day... has she got anyones number for texting us her news. Hope her hubby is good at texts as it will be his job lol.


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, she's got my mobile number so will let you know as soon as I hear anything.
Better go and look out some responsible, grown-up clothes for work tomorrow!  
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Good Luck Susan will go give my fertility doll's tummy a good rub for you    

Dons - Glad the family all doing well - I was pregnant this time last year and I miss it - but SO SO lucky to have Lyle    

Hello all other lovely ladies xxx


----------



## clairibell88

this message board is so so full all the time and so busy

i actually really enjoy it its interesting reading through what everyone is going through and their cycles etc, i know one day i might have to get ivf and not in a bad way but its nice to see that there are so many other local people out there doing it , puts me to peace of mind if that time ever comes for me i know theres a lot of support.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, my boyfriend and i just stayed in and watched the x-factor sad i know but its the highlight of my weekend at the moment haha  

xxxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

hey ladies! how _you_ doin'??  

well, what can I say - Friday's scan was *PERFECT*!!! bubba has 2 arms & 2 legs - everything is where it should be & is measuring fine for my dates! everything was so clear, and bubba was bouncing about like a wee maddie...Ryan said it was doing the Bouncy!  i keep saying *IT*, but I really should be saying *HE*!!! we're 99.9% sure its a  altho still going for our Sexing Scan this Friday, as obviously AMH wouldn't confirm! i definitely seen a 'Wee Willy Winkie' tho... 

those of you on ** & bebo - I have put my scan pics up on there, still trying to figure out how to add one as my Profile Pic on here!!!

hope everyone had a nice weekend - we put the border up in the nursery, so all we have to do is add the furniture & the finishing touches! need to buy curtains, a blind & a rug, but think we have everything else we need for the room now...so exciting seeing it all come together!!!

*Susan* - good luck for your appointments this week! i don't think I have to tell you that everyone on here is hoping & praying that this is 'your turn'!!! fingers crossed that £80 is money well spent...

*Bloo* / *Dons* / *S'n'S* - hope ur all doing well! give all the bubba's a  from me!

*Fiona* - can't believe you're both that far on now! not long now til you meet you're beautiful little 

*Carol * - fingers crossed for tomorrow! hope bubba decides to make an appearance herself beforehand...

*Claire* - this board has been a godsend in the past! always someone here when you need to chat...

*Nicky * - totally didn't understand you're last post! my brain can't cope with too much info these days...  sounds like things are moving in the right direction though! not long til you have you little  home to stay with you!

*Pegs * - welcome to the board!!!

*Button* - hello you lurker you!!!  hope ur well!

*Sonia* - how was the holiday? am soooo jealous...I need some 

hope I haven't missed anyone! 

Gillian xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey Mrs Coops - HOW eciting seeing your wee   that must have been ace - Lyle never showed us a thing so much so I was convinced I was having a girl - wouldn't hange him for the world now tho  

Just a quicky as speaking of Lyle he is at the mo lying on the floor eating the bottom of my tracky bots      

HUGS to all xx


----------



## gmac2304

'Just a quicky as speaking of Lyle he is at the mo lying on the floor eating the bottom of my tracky bots' - *Bloo*, don't you feed that child   

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey all, ive got a spare 2 mins while my two play.

gillian - a boy!!! wow!!  great news!!  glad the scan went well

im a bit annoyed with DSs friends mum. i dont know her but DS and her son are good friends at school and she took him out to the park on friday with her son. My DS was supposed to be going to his pals grandads to play til supper time so the short half hour trip to the park was a bit unexpected but i put it down to a one off.  Today, DS pal was supposed to be coming to play after school until supper time, we arranged it on my doorstep on friday, ive spent all weekend reminding DS of his pal coming and he has been so excited. This morning his pal tells him he cant come today but will come another day this week possibly tomorrow   .  Now, maybe its just me but i think thats very rude for the mum not to contact me (she has my number) to say so and ive got no idea when he is coming to play, surely its more mature like to call and arrange things rather than just to expect me to have him one day after school.

sorry, rant over!!

i could rant about DP again, but i wont!

horrid weather today, stuck in, twins bored, im bored........


----------



## Bloofuss

Mrs Coops - the boy puts EVERYTHING in his mouth!!!  No teeth as yet but plently of munching through things - you think thats bad he was chewing my toes the other day     (ggod job they were clean      ) and yup he defo gets fed - scoffing quite well just now thankfully - but still to mix sweet with savoury - gonna try carrots again tonight wish me luck  

Dons - Know the feeling im stuck in with Lyle but mite venture out for a walk as like me - he gets cabin fever


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh Gillian - a little boy   Must be so exciting now to be able to plan colours of nursery and buy little teeny tiny blue clothes.  

Dons - that's a bit rude of the boy's mum.  It doesn't take any effort to pick up the phone and be mature about it.  So, you're just expected to drop everything when they decide it's time to turn up on your doorstep!  

Not much happening here.  Spent 1 hour climbing on tables and chairs taking down posters off my classroom wall today (a useful way to spend my time when there's so much more I need to do!!!)  I've to empty my room by the end of next week for the builders to start knocking down walls and building new walls during the October holidays.  My new classroom is almost finished now.  Better be finished by the time the schools go back or I won't have anywhere to teach!  

Gradually packing things away into boxes.  Should really be doing this next week at the end of term but my EC will hopefully land sometime next week and if I don't pack things myself, someone else will have to do it for me and I'll never find anything again.  With any luck, I'll be pregnant by the time I go back after the holidays and won't be able to lift all the heavy boxes.    

Looking forward to my £80 crystals arriving tomorrow!

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

random question - anyone know of any cheap bathroom places?? need a new one... getting quotes.... TA


----------



## fionamc

A big hi to everyone once again - my third post in about a week, must be some kind of record for me!

Really wanted to come on to wish you all the best for your induction tomorrow Carol (unless things are already happening??). Hope everything is as straightforward as possible - and looks like you will be holding your precious baby before me as no movement here yet. Lot of crampy AF type pains but no obvious contractions - not that I really know what to expect with DS being breech and a planned section but they say you will know! Also nice to hear you and Pegs praising Sonia. I worked in the health centre in Ellon when pg with DS and it was lovely having her there to reassure and she is such a lovely person, always wished she was actually my midwife.

Bloo - glad to hear you are still loving being a mummy and thanks for the info on the sale. I love picking up bargains at these things but I hope I don't manage to make that one!

Susan - hope your appt goes well on Wed and shows lots of (but not too many) lovely follies developing. As for lifting boxes, I just  you need to get someone else to move them after the hols. Just 9 days to go til hols!

Mrs. Coops - so glad you had a great scan and congrats on baby probably being a boy. Hope he is just a s co-operative on Friday so it can be confirmed. Nursery sounds like it is coming along really well.

Dons - so pleased to hear that DS is getting on better at school and has some new friends. Extra special for someone with AS. Sorry, don't know about bathrooms. We got ours at B&Q and DH installed it. He can be quite handy when he puts his mind to it!

Nicky - good luck at your appt with legal advisor on Wed.

Saffa - you sound as though you have some great hols. It was what kept us going through treatment, was the thought of a holiday if we had another failed cycle. I would love to go to NZ.

Welcome to Claire and hello to Button, Tissy, Lainsy, Clasha, SNS and anyone else I have missed.

Night,

Fiona X


----------



## Lainsy

Just a quick hello before I go to bed to let everyone know I had my midwife today and got to hear the baby's heartbeat - it was really amazing, heard it so clearly    Everything went well, even if I was waiting nearly 1 1/2 hours after my appointment time to be seen - not that I was complaining, I had a nice comfy seat and it meant I wasn't in work  

Will catch up with everyone's news tomorrow night.


----------



## clairibell88

hI GUYS 

bet that was nice lainsy , haah if only i was not at work at the moment but going on holiday on friday roll on.............. just trying to get as much done as poss so i dont have a mountain of a desk when i get back :-( 

11 days in the sunshine , canna wait

anyhow just hope evryone is doing fine


----------



## tracey p

hi ya all sorry i have not posted lately i have been lurking!! 
Ive not really been that positive lately and dinna want to come on and ramble ,

but at the weekend things really came to ahead for me, ive been horrible to my hubby mother and really anyone around me the last couple o weeks/months  because of how im feeling!!
i have decided to go see the doctor and tell them how im feeling as i had a chemical pregnancy/miscarriage in march and that the  stress of the last 3 years ttc  has finally got to me. i did visit my own doctor end of august just to be told that  i needed to pick myself up and get on with it( easier said than done )   she said that i would fall pregnant when ready and that if i didnt  i should think to myself  im lucky to have my son (and god do i know that, love him more than anything and thats part of the reason of wantin another child is for company for him and i know he will make a brilliant big bro  . and that i would get over it in time , she did make me fill in a form and  said i had slight  depression but that it wont help to just give me tabs, so i just have been getting on with it but at the weekend i broke down and told hubby mum and family how i was feeling and decided i needed to see someone( when I'm not crying i feel numb)  i have kept my feelings to myself and never cried in front of anyone so they had all thought i was OK when really i was doing it on my own because as soon as i start talking about it i cry and can't stop crying . 

has anyone been to see jayne in aberdeen?, i phoned yesterday and left a message to see if i could see her,  
i  really admire you ladies and how strong some of you are, as after nearly 3 years and an early pregnancy lose i feel like giving up sometimes!!

really sorry i feel selfish for the me post!


----------



## Mummy30

hey all, just had such a funny moment with Aiden at feeding time. he has learnt to blow raspberries and does it when feeding and hes just had orange splatters all over his face, head and clothes , not to mention me! and it looked like orange chicken pox!! i couldnt stop laughing and kept giving him more as i found it soooo funny!!! little monkey.

tracy - dont worry about the rant, we have all come on here in tears or in a mood and it does help. Feel free to put down any thoughts in here as we are all here as a shoulder to cry on. Ive been on here a few times in tears over various things and its helped me just to write them in here.  fertlilty issues are heartbreaking and lots of ladies are going through the same emotions as u so dont fee llike you are alone.    be strong xx

laisny - great news on the heartbeat missus!!! 

carol -ohhhh hope the gas and air is working!!!!  thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Tracy P - As Dons said we have all been there so you feel free at anytime to come on here and rant quine.  We are all here for one another and I don't know what I would do without these ladies - would defo be in Cornhill.

Before I was lucky enough to have Lyle I went though a really bad time and was at the lowest of low and sunk into a depression - I was put on medication which REALLY helped me - really picked me up and gave me hope to carry on and made me feel more positive/human again.  I also along with my DP went to see Jayne on a few occasions and found her fab and a great help.  I also seen a councellor at Cornhill who was magic without FF and these people I really don't know how I would have coped.  Chin up - here if you need us - PM me if you want anymore info - happy to help - depression nothing to be ashamed of 1 in 3 people suffer from it at some point in their lives.    

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Tracy   to you.  Don't worry about coming on here and ranting, we have all done it and that is what we are here for.  We all appreciate how difficult it is.

Dons laughing at your story about Aiden, sounds sooo cute.  How is Caitlyn getting on too?

Claire, nice to "meet" you and hope you have a great hol.  I am on hols too from Thursday night for a week and a day but not going anywhere exciting.  My friend's parents are visiting from Australia for the week though so I am really looking forward to seeing them again.

Gillian, great news about your little  .  Loved Ryan's comment about him doing the Bouncy  

Susan how are you doing?  Lots of    for you.

I wonder how Carol is getting on, hope she's getting on fine.

Hi to everyone else, Nicky, Saffa, Gems, SNS, Tissy, Bloo, Button, Fiona and no doubt I have forgotten someone - I am sooo forgetful these days!


----------



## twinkle123

Just wrote a huge post but it disappeared.  You're getting the shortened version now!

Tracy - I really feel for you.     Don't worry about coming on here for a rant.  After over 6 years TTC with no success, I've lost count of the number of times I've been on here in tears. I went to see Jayne once with DH.  She's really nice and I would recommend going to see her.

Just did tonight's 2 injections.  Feeling tired all the time, got a sore left side and going through my crying on and off stage again.  Couldn't care less about work but still having to do a huge amount at home to save me doing it next week when I'll hopefully have my EC and ET.  

My £80 crystals were delivered today but DH didn't get out of bed early enough to answer the door to the postie.  Typical!  He's in the bad books tonight!  

That's all for now
Susan
x


----------



## tracey p

hiya all thank you for the kind words,,

hope you are all well.

im felling abit more positive  today and managed not to cry.  was thinkin of cancelling my appointment with docs for tommorow but have decided just to go and speak to then.
i think  things might get worse over the next weeks as my sisiter inlaw is due she was just a couple of weeks ahead of me( saying that its not the babies  that  upset me its seeing peopls pregnant  as i work with kids)..
  i feel really bad as we were really close but over the last 2 months or so i have not been able to face her and its not her fault, although my hubby did say that he had spoke to her and that they thought i had been withdrawn from her . feel guilty.
im am gonig to try keep busy and practise my reiki and use my crystals aswell !!  and hopefully this will be the month.

 

nicky> im not going to manage this weekend as my hubby will be workin and il have no car hopefully next month though  x

susan . thanks. what kind of things does jayne speak about ? im quite a deep person and find it hard to admit my feelings to strangers i know it sounds silly but even when filling in the form at docs kept saying to myself im not that bad when deep down i knew i was not telling the truth on how low i was feeling.    good luck with your crystals

bloofluss>  are aberdeen ok about you been on medication for depression because my doctor was telling me im better not to go on it beacuse of my treatment and i dont want aberdeen to stop our treatment


----------



## peglet

Afternoon ladies, bumps and babies

Hope everyone is well, and thanks again to all for such a nice welcome, I've been lurking for a while   so it's nice to finally come out - used the boards towards the end of my tww back in April 07....

Came on to see if there was any news from Carol, but guessing no news is good news (she may well be cuddling her bundle as i type)
My friend had a baby girl last week, after 4 years of TTC.....so I always think there is hope.

Haven't heard anything from ARU, not sure how long the waiting time is from referrel from the GP for FET, anyone know?  Every day I'm waiting to see the letter fall through the door.

Nicky, I've got a DD almost the same age as yours2B, if you have any questions please feel free to ask..... I really admire your journey and positiveness...

Right, I'm supposed to be working  

TTFN 

Pegs x


----------



## gmac2304

i'm with you Peglet - think I have been on here about 10 times so far today to check for news on Carol!!! here's hoping bubba is here by now...    if not, *COME ON CAROL * - *PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSH*!!!! 

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Hope yous well - also just popped on her to see if any news from Carol - hope she has already met her wee girl!!!

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Im lurking too - to see if any news on Carol?  Lyle was 3 days I SO hope she is not the same xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi everyone, me too on here to see if any news on Carol


----------



## twinkle123

[fly]NEWS FLASH!!![/fly]

Carol gave birth to Eva Florence Jane Brown today at 3.35 and weighed in at 8lb 15 1/2oz. Mum and baby are both doing well.

Huge congratulations Carol and Mike. Welcome to the world little Eva.   

Lots of love 
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Woohoo congrats to carol and dh on the birth of eva   xx

Hi to everyone else and hope use are all ok av not had to much to say starting my treatment hopefully in the nxt few wks just waiting for af to show up!!

You next fiona hopefully it wont be much longer xx

And 1 more nicky bet ur sooo excited to meet ur little girl have fun shopping and enjoy it.

Oh and 1 more lol mrs coops a  boy  for you hope the nxt few months fly by for ya. Wots ur due date again?

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Fantastic news on the birth of Eva    

Congrats to both Carol and Mike


----------



## Saffa77

Fantabulous new Carol      Eva what a gorgeous and original name too!!! you kept that a secret.  All the best to you and your DH you so deserve this special time Carol.  Well done!!!!

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

CONGRATULATIONS TO CAROL AND MIKE ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF BABY EVA!!!!

What a lovely name, i love it!!  hope everything went well carol, we've all been on tender hooks waiting for the news! Fantastic, cant wait to see pics of her!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  

Excellent News - Congrats Carol & Mike on baby Eva's arrival - lovely name and sure she is a lovely wee girl - SO SO chuffed    HUGE hugs to you all from us xxxxx

D & L xx


----------



## tissyblue

Yay Carol! Lovely name you have given your DD. Brilliant news - what a size too! Hope you are taking it easy  

Looking forward to seeing those that can make it on Sunday. 

TraceyP - its so difficult to deal with all of the emotions and not helped if your GP thinks that because you have a child already, the next one will be a "given". We understand because I suspect all of us have been where you are right now to a greater or lesser degree. We put on a brave face but deep down are thinking "why me". Sounds like a good idea to make an appointment to see Jayne. I haven't used her but had a good friend I could off load onto. Just speaking about your hopes and fears to someone who wont judge you can feel like a weight lifted off your shoulders.

Special greetings to all our newbies now posting - its great to have you on board. Clearly we dont come across as complete nutters...... 

Better go - Off to watch Man U. 
T


----------



## angelina1976

Hey girlies

Fantastic news on the birth of Eva    

Congrats to both Carol and Mike xxx

Been keeping up with all your news just lurking of late.  Glad you are all keeping fine.

Been on and off ths page like a yo yo all day dying to find out about Carol.

The AF witch got me again today.  Do not want to bring down the tone of this happy page though.

Angela xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to say in the excitement of Carol's news that I had a blood test this morning and my levels are absolutely fine.  Carrying on with the same dose and back in on Friday for my day 10 scan.

Tracey P - when we had our appointment with Jayne, she basically let us speak and she kept asking how we felt what we talked about or how it was making us feel.  She was really nice and didn't bat an eyelid when I started crying several times. 

Susan
x


----------



## fionamc

Absolutely delighted to hear your news Carol and Mike - I too have been on and off as much as possible today looking for your news.    Eva is a beautiful name, my DH was really keen on it for a while but one of my friends has a daughter with that name and as it is fairly unusual, I didn't want it to seem like we were copying her.  Hope your labour/birth was good?  Some people actually seem to enjoy it?!  I can't comment yet!

Angelina, nice to hear from you but sorry to hear about AF arriving again.

Starry - hope you can start your next treatment soon and that you don't develop a risk of OHSS again.  Cancelled cycles are really hard - you still go through all the emotions, as well as some others, although you don't have the horrible 2WW.

TraceyP -   and I think you are right to keep your appointment.  I am like you and tend to bottle things up and found it hard to admit even to myself how hard things were at times.

Fiona X


----------



## peglet

Fantastic News!
Congratulations to Carol and Mike, and welcome to this crazy world, baby Eva (fantastically strong name!)
What a good size too, hope the experience wasn't too sore!

Enjoy your first days as a perfect family, Mike must be so proud of his Girls!!

Don't even know you and i've a tear, such a fantastic miracle..........

Pegs


----------



## gmac2304

already posted on **, but

[fly]*CONGRATU-FLIPPING-LATIONS!!!*[/fly]

Well done Carol, Mike & family!!!  You must both be chuffed, chuffed, chuffed...

Am loving the name - absolutely gorgeous! Saw your pics on ** this morning - she is beautiful! Well done again...

Huge  to everyone else!

xx


----------



## clairibell88

congratulation carol even thought ive not spoke to yet , you must be over the moon.

No such luck this month as getting a sore belly so my prayers have not yet been answered :-(  Never mind theres always next month or the month after

Girls what was your experience with clomid? i know its going to be the route for me at some point as told by gynae?

heard quite a few bad things ?

no more sleeps im off to glasgow airport at 4.30 am this morning 

still in this ruddy office though.  Jobcentre should have gave me the day off me thinks? im high as a kite 

Hope all is fine with you ladies


----------



## tracey p

big congratulation to carol and mike on the birth of their daughter,  they will be on cloud nine.

hope everybody is doing good!!


clairibella ime on my 5 round of clomid and found it ok, only thing is it foul you in to gettin pregnancy symptoms each month which is cruel !!  . 


got on fine at docs he was really nice and understanding( and i was be sexiest thinkin i was better goin to the female doc  )he has prescribed me tabs and said that i still should still go  ahead and speak to jayne. he also suggested  that i should maybe stop the treatment for a couple of months to get things with me sorted, and i  thibk i tend to agree ,  my only fear is aberdeen mite stop seeing me i have only one more round of clomid and then they  spoke of trying iui,  do u think aberdeen would allow me to take a break from this month then just go straight to iui in a few months ?  i feel alot better today knowin that am not totally losin it and have decided im  also going  to be more open and  speak to my hubby and mum about my feelings , 

xx


----------



## Mummy30

is it just me or can anyone barely wait to hear from carol herself!!!? lol want to know ALL the details lol


----------



## Bloofuss

Dons - im excited


----------



## twinkle123

At work so better be quick!

Tracey - I'm sure the hospital would be fine about you leaving treatment for a few months.  They've always told me just to phone them when I'm ready again.  That's mainly been for IVF but I'm sure it would be the same with clomid.

Clairibella - I had 3 months of clomid, and then another 3 months with clomid and IUI.  I didn't really feel any different taking it - had no side effects at all although everyone is different.

Feeling rotten today.  Rearranged my lesson with my 1st year class this afternoon as was feeling queasy and light-headed.  Decided it was time they stared at computer screens for 80 minutes researching bits and pieces!  Bad teaching but couldn't face the energetic, jumping about enthusiastically teaching this afternoon. 

Back in tomorrow for my day 10 scan.  Got a moonstone ring that I'm wearing constantly now.  It's supposed to be good for fertility.  No idea if there's anything in it but it's worth a chance.  What with that, my crystals, obsession with orange, fertility doll, moonstone egg, baby socks... anyone would think I'm gradually going mad!  

Lots of love to everyone. 
Off to look out cover work for tomorrow morning's classes.
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

ello susan, good luck for tomorrows scan    . I was obsessed with orange when i was going through tx, DS found me every orange toy he had and put it beside my bed. i stared at them every night and wished/prayed/dreamed of the future.  I hardly think you should call yourself bad at teaching lol, you seem like a great teacher and ive said before i take my hat off to ya!  hope you are feeling better tomorrow. I will be thinking of you   

traceyp - i think thats a good idea opening up to hubby and mum, no one understands what a woman goes through apart form the woman herself but just to talk to ppl you love will help you massivly, it certainly did me when i was down through tx.  You certainly are not losing it, not at all so dont think that! A break from tx may do you good too, get your body back to "normal" and get your head sorted..... and in the meantime, chat/rant away to us on here, we all can offer lots of different advice and hugs for you xx

HI to the rest of the newbies and the oldies!!


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Nicky how exciting for you


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi, yet another quick post from me,

HUGE Congrats to Carol and Mike on the arrival of their daughter, cant wait to hear all about it!!!!

Hope everyone else is fine. I am off to the docs today for a follow up diabetes test as my one 3 months after Vincent was born was a bit off, so fingers crossed this one is fine, dont want them to ban me from Chocolate again lol


----------



## Mummy30

awwww nicky fantastic, another BIG step towards your daughter coming home


----------



## gmac2304

great news *Nicky*! looking forward to hearing all about her (_or as much as you can tell us!!!_) on Sunday... 

*Susan* - good luck for your scan today!     

*Clairibell* - I was on Clomid for 3 months. 1st month on 50mg - over-stimm'd tho, so next 2 months on 25mg. fell pregnant on my 3rd cycle... didn't have any major side effects, apart from mood swings - but am a moody cow at the best of times!!!  i know some women have it a lot worse though - I suppose like everything else, it effects everyone differently!

*S'n'S * - good luck at the docs today!!! 

*Carol * - hope u & Eva are both home! remember and give her a big cuddle from me (and everyone else on here I bet!!!) 

*BIG* hello    to everyone else!

Gillian xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Just about to watch Coronation Street but there's always a few minutes to pop on here!

Had my day 10 scan today.  22 follicles so far although only 10 of them are big enough to measure at the moment.  One is ready now but that one will disappear (wonder where it goes? ) while the rest catch up.  I've to go back in on Sunday morning for another scan.  Hazel didn't want to leave in until Monday because it's usually about now they start multiplying and going a bit mad!!!  Thinking EC might be about Tuesday but I'll wait and see.  Just don't want to grow any more follies as 22 is quite enough.  Made it to 38 of them last time and it still went ahead though.  

Anyway, TV and cup of redbush tea time.
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Good Luck Susan xxx

D & L


----------



## twinkle123

Just back from my day 12 scan today.  10 good sized follicles between 9 and 19, and another 12 that aren't quite big enough yet.  Back in on Tuesday for my next scan.

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

yay susan - go go go!!!


----------



## angelina1976

Just a quickie to wish you luck Susan - looking good !!.  

Nicky B - Fantastic you got to see your wee one!!  So Chuffed for you.

Hi ya to everyone else.  Hope you are all fine.

Angela xxx


----------



## fionamc

Hello to all,

Carol - hope all three of you are snuggled up at home enjoying this special time.  Really loking forward to seeing some photos of Eva.

Susan - hope your scan goes well tomorrow and follies are continuing to grow.

Nicky - how exciting seeing photos of your daughter.  Do you have a date yet when you will actually meet her?

Our baby is obviously another one who is too comfy as I am now officially overdue.  Now hoping she comes on Friday as DH, DS and myself all born on a Friday and it is the start of school hols for DH.  Also, it is DS birthday tomorrow, he is going to a show with playgroup Wed and has face painting at playgroup Thurs.  Midwife has offered a sweep on Thurs, so am really hoping that gets things moving.  Scrub that - surgery have just phoned to change my appt to Wed, so just hope the sweep doesn't get things moving too fast!  I am getting really excited, scared and emotional and now just can't wait to meet her!

Hope everyone is well,

Fiona X


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, finally getting caught up.  Know most of you have ******** so trying to put photos on there of little Eva and will have to work out how to put one on here too.
Thank you so so much for all your lovely kind words and thoughts, it really does mean very much to me.    Mike away to pick up a prescription for me so taken the dog and Eva so getting some time to myself although sitting on this chair isn't the comfiest so going to keep it very short for now.  
Susan it's looking good babes, really really wishing you all the luck in the world with this cycle, please please please let it be your time.  
Nicky, your head must be all over the place right now, what you're away to face is so so daunting and you and your hubbie are very very brave to do it.  It will be worth it though and before long it will feel like your baby girl has always been with you.  
Fiona will be thinking about you petal, good luck and we can't wait to hear about the birth of your little one in the VERY near future, exciting!  
Hiya lovely ladies, Bloo, Angela, Dons, Mrs Coops, Lainsy, Short, Tracey, Clairi, Pegs, Tissy and so sorry if I have missed anyone.
Right away to lie down on the settee for a wee while and sure madam will be screaming for a boob when she gets home.  She would feed constantly if she could, didn't realise night times could be so looonnnngggg!  But she's put on weight so it's worth it.
Thank you all for being lovely friends to me although we've never met, determined to make the next meet so I get to put some faces to you all.  
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## peglet

Good Morning one and all....

So much activity going on here, I'm sure to miss someone if I was do to personals, so I'm going to do a big   HELLO  to everyone....

Susan, hoping that everything goes OK with your scan today.....

Well, got my letter through on Friday, we've got our consultation meeting next Monday. I was really emotional, and had a wee tear, knowing that we were again starting to take the small steps to expand our family.  Have no idea what FET entails, no idea when I'll start, but know that ARU will do the drugs and I'll go to Dundee for the t/fer (that's were my frozen embies are)..... watch this space.....

Nicky, I'm so chuffed for you and you DH!!, though i'd try and answer some questions....

What is you DD2B using just now to sleep? a cot bed or cot?, Could you get something similar to what she is in just now, so the transission will be easier?  We use a cot (DD is 22 mths) and will eventually t/fer to a junior bed.

Buggy - personal preference is to get a recliner, that way if you are out and about and wee one falls asleep, recliing will make her comfortable, we have a maclaren quest which we've used for 1year now and it's still going strong.

First aid; Calpol, Ibroprofen, vapour rub, teething gel, karvol vapour drops, and lots of cuddles  

Don't mind answering any questions you may have, our DD's are about the same age.

Right, better got and do some work, and grab a cuppa.....

Pegs
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Peglet

WElcome to the board dont think we have 'chatted' before but have just read your signature and see that you too suffer from the dread endometriosis?  Is your quite bad and have you had laproscopies etc?  Interesting to know cos so far its only been Gems and I with Endo - good to meet another fellow endo lady.

Nicky - oh how exciting this time must be for you!!!!!  Sorry cant help you with your questions.

To all else a BIG HELLO!

S


----------



## peglet

Hi Saffa

When I turned 30 (que tumbleweed....) I started suffering from really bad periods, they were getting heavier, bit painful, then I noticed that when I was pooing (sorry TMI) that there was blood.

Went to docs, and I got a sigmoidoscopy (camera up there....  ), they checked for endo but found nothing, they saw some bulge oruther and throught that at the time of my period when I'm bloated that the bloatiness was pressing on my intestine.  Was given medicine to take when my period started and it seemed to help.

Then, me and DH started ttc-ing, and after getting nowhere we went to GP.  I got a Lap done in July 2006 and Mr Hamilton gave me the news when I came round from the anaesthetic, was like i'd been hit by a truck. He said that I had severe endo, chances of my conceiving without IVF for slim to none, and that he could operate to remove but it's so close to my bowel that if it went wrong I'd have a colostomy bag.  We decided just to start IVF.

So far (touching every bit of wood I can see), since having DD and periods returning, they're not THAT bad, but every month is getting more uncomfortable which i'm guessing the Endo is returning.

This is a bit of a novel now, but hope that helps......

Pegs


----------



## Saffa77

Oh my gosh Peglet it sounds so similar to my story also found out I had endo 2 years ago as was spotting between periods.  Had a scan and they found cysts on ovaries had them removed and thats when they discovered I was riddled with endo.  Have had 2 laproscopies after that the last one which resulted in a colostomy bag for 6 months and had that reversed in May this year!!!! Worst time of my life.  I have had 2 IVFs but never produced any eggs so my next option is Donor egg which i start next year.  So good to see you managed to conceive your little girl.  It gives me hope and good luck for your next go!!

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Coooe every one...so sorry i haven't been around...been rushing about like a blue ersed fly!!  with work and decorating...eeeek!!

Carol & Mike congratulations on the birth of Baby Eva (love the name!!)

Nikki...am so excited for you and your wee treasure of a girl you will be getting very soon!!

Fiona...whens thone baby of yours going to arrive  hehe... you must be as high as a kite at meeting her..xxx

Susan...wishing you loads of luck sweetheart.. xx

I haven't had to go over all the posts girls, sorry but am thinking of you all!!

I'm still as high a a kite about the DE...  am a nervous wreck about the injections!!  I have everything at the flat but am feart at the thought of injecting my thigh!!  Anyone got any tips for me??  What are the side effects??  etc... eeeeek!!

Love to you all xxxx

ps... welcome to all the newbies xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hey Gems

Who hooooooooooo for you girl.  When do you start injecting?  Sounds like you about to start.  Well the first time I injected I had to hold the needle there for like 5 mins before I could do it but to be totally honest its not as bad as you think.  The needle is so thin it does sting a tiny bit when you done and the area might get a bit red but that is normal so dont panic!  All the best.

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Saffa77 said:


> Hey Gems
> 
> Who hooooooooooo for you girl. When do you start injecting? Sounds like you about to start. Well the first time I injected I had to hold the needle there for like 5 mins before I could do it but to be totally honest its not as bad as you think. The needle is so thin it does sting a tiny bit when you done and the area might get a bit red but that is normal so dont panic! All the best.
> 
> Sx


coooeee, i stop taking the pill on the 20th October and i start the injections on the 21st along with a hormone tablet (can't remember the names)... then closer to egg transfer i have to use another hormone which which is inserted into my lady area!! 
I still can't believe it to be honest!! Can't believe i'm getting my chance to possibly have a baby..eeeek!! I know it might not work but i have hope now...

xx


----------



## Mummy30

wow - busy on here today... ive not got long as DS coming in for lunch and not got anything made....

ill start with Nicky -


NickyB71 said:


> What do you think of cotbeds versus a cot and then a toddler bed?
> Basic buggy or one that reclines and covers more eventualities?
> What bits of first aid equipment etc should we get?


We bought cot beds for our two, mainly as we thought it would save us money in the long run as it will be 2 beds bought already! They are lovely and big so do take up slightly more room than a standard cot, the bars dont go down. As your DD wont be in a cot for much longer maybe best to go for a cotbed?? I dunno, its totally up to you. Have you considered a toddler bed with rails? or is she too little for that yet? I cant remember what i did with DS1 when he was that age, think i just jumped straight in and put him into a normal single bed. Sorry not much help on that query.

Buggy wise, DS1 had a simple stroller and a more substantial one and i have to say i used the stroller much more with him.it did recline. It did the job, had a raincover and was quick and easy to put up/down in a rush. I used to make sure he was sitting on a fleecy blanket tho as he was small in it for a while and it was more cosy for him, it also takes up less room in the car. With my 2, i however, have opted for the more substaital one (as you have seen) and it is much more warmer for them BUT it takes up a massive amount of room in the boot (the whole boot actually) and is a pest to get car seats on and off, but i think its worth it. If i was you i would go for a decent stroller, not a cheapy one but not too expensive as she wont be in it for too long...... go to mothercare, have a practise at putting up and down and a wee walk around, say youll think about it, then come home, and get one online, much cheaper that way. kiddiecare.com is a great webiste.

first aid equipment - i have a box that i used for my childminding but to be honest i dont find it that useful. make your own up.. plasters, tubi grips, calpol, thermometer, sudocreme, vasaline, savlon, vapour rub, karvol, maybe a syringe for giving medicine ...... if i think of more ill let you know.

Ill come back later with more personals for everyone else!!! DS1 is home..... oh no and the twins have woke up screaming, pandemonium!!


----------



## Mummy30

hi, im back...

gemma - wow, cant believe your away to start with tx for the DE     lots of luck to you. I injected into my tummy and the only advice i have for you is to get on with it lol. The worst thing you can do is dither over it, like Sonia said she did, and i did too. The first one is awful, i got a pracitce at the appointment before hand but failed miserably. I put it in, and pulled it out too soon and it hurt!! lol, that put me off doing it at home but the more i dithered the worse it got, you will get the hang of it - its really easy!!

peglet - not long now, hope you get a BFP    

carol - great to hear from you, well done to little Eva for putting on weight... can she tell Caitlyn how to do it please!! hee hee xx

oohhh fiona - any day now.... its exciting!! cant wait to hear your  news xx

not much news my end, aiden sleeing a bit better at nights but still wakes for his dummy. We are off to haven on monday, his cot will be ina different room in the caravan so dreading how we will get on with him!! Really looking forward to go on holiday........ its just for 4 nights but its in a posh VIP caravan and DS1 is so excited!! so much for him to do there, its really a holiday for him as it was his choice to go there!!  So im busy organising clothes and items to take... as well as my new oven arriving tomorrow and choosing the new bathroom on friday.... yikes!! money money money!  Aiden has his kidney scan at ACH on friday... fingers crossed its all clear this time...


----------



## twinkle123

Wow, so busy on here today! Nobody got any work needing done?    Saying that, I didn't go into work today!  Tuesday is my easy day (only 1 class, but lots of preparation and development work) so by the time I would have got up to work, my one and only class would have been over.

So, sitting here attempting to get on with some work at home but failing miserably.

Had another scan today and just had the phone call to say I'm in for EC on Friday.  I've got 2 really good follies over 20mm and then about 6 smaller ones trying to catch up.  Shouldn't really complain because I know some ladies don't manage to get any follicles, but usually at this stage I've got at least 20 good sized ones.  I do however, have lots of smaller ones that won't develop into anything because apparently, I've got PCOS.  There's been talk of PCOS tendencies before but nobody has ever confirmed it.  Today she talked all about various hormone levels and what's basically been causing all my problems with irregular AF, pain during AF oestrogen levels etc!!!  Why does nobody ever tell you anything at that clinic?  

So, after over 6 years of TTC, turns out I'm not really unexplained but actually have PCOS, problems with hormone levels and a stenosed cervix!  After being with the clinic for 4 years and 5 IVFs (as well as endless IUI, clomid etc) you'd think someone would have said something before!  Not a happy bunny today!!!  

Stopped past the little chapel on the way out of the hospital (thanks Tissy for suggesting that  ) and completely broke down.  Didn't help when I had a look through some of the remembrance books!  

Glad to say I've calmed down now and back to thinking positively.  Told work I'd be off on Thursday and Friday as we thought EC would be Thursday.  Now in a dilemma whether to honest and go to work on Thursday or take the day off an think about me for a change.    Oh, I've changed so much in the past year - would never even have thought about taking a day off before! 

Anyway sorry about the me, me, me post.  

Gems - don't worry about having to inject.  It soon becomes second nature (unfortunately!) The thought really is worse than actually doing it.  I rub my thigh to warm it up and then put the needle in as quickly as you can.  I've occasionally panicked when it was half way in and had to take it back out again.  Keep it as still as you can and inject as slowly as you need to.  I've found it can sting a bit if you do it quickly.  You'll be fine though.  

Better go and do some work like I'm supposed to be doing
Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Susan

Yip have NO work on the go at the mo so we are very bored here! so living on FF today! LOL

Anyways that sounds awesome to me that you have a lot less follicles as quantity is better than quality!! and you may find that you will get more embryos that will go further than your other ones did.  AAAAAAAAAARGH i would be mad too about the clinic only confirming now about your PCOS - a lot has been revealed to you since the start of this cycle!  which is a good thing in a way cos you finally have answers but bad that they didnt bother telling u this before!!! I would lay a complain after this cycle!  Also sounding very promising for your BFP!!!!  Think maybe this time is it!  really hope so it has to be your turn.

With regards to the days you have taken off can you not just go in tomorrow and Friday and tell them that you want Monday and Tuesday off because whatever you told them you were going to do has been moved?? they dont need to know about the cycle you doing.  Otherwise if its too hard then maybe tell them that you are having IVF?? dont know what reason u used for not going in tomorrow etc.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - the school holidays start on Monday so won't have a problem taking time off.  I'll need to be off on Friday for my EC and then won't have a problem after that.  
x


----------



## Saffa77

aha ok - now i understand - well I would definately still have tomorrow off and enjoy some me time!!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

What a day!!! My classroom is completely empty other than the tables and chairs. They're starting building work in it on Monday but my new room is nowhere near ready and doesn't look like it will be for the start of term.   Will have no room to come back to in a time when I will (hopefully) just have found out I'm pregnant. 

I've got no instruments, piano, computers, stereo, jotters, worksheets for my classes.  What am I expected to do with 20 teenagers at a time?   Fortunately, I'm not in tomorrow or Friday.  Todays educational teaching looks like it's going to be wordsearches and drawing pictures. What a waste of time!

To add to all that, I've got a butterfly madly flying round my room refusign to leave!  

x


----------



## Bloofuss

WOW ladies I go AWOL and there is SO much to catch up on - with my mum brain don't think I will remember it all but will try my best.

Gems - Best of luck for your forthcoming DE treatment any questions feel free to ask as I know what a rollercoaster it can be what will pills pessaries and injections - I was a wuss and got DP to give me mine (think he enjoyed it ha ha ha ) fine with needles but not sticking them in myself  

Susan - Excellent about 2 good follies - remember it only take one........ you take Thursday off and have some "me time" do something you enjoy get you in the mindset for Friday - will be thinking of you    

Carol - Hope you are loving motherhood

Sonia - Are you on holiday again yet ha ha ha ha 

Pegs - Good luck with your forthcoming treatment keep us posted x

Nicky - So glad all izss running smoothly and wee one will be with you soon - other ladies have given you advice that is sound xx


Dons - Hope the tiens are thriving I honestly dont know how you come with 2 Lyle is running me ragged  

BIG hugs to all other ladies 

D x


----------



## Mummy30

bloo- im not coping


----------



## gmac2304

nothing to say apart from       to everyone!
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, lots happening since I was last on here!  Gemz, that is great news re you being away to start your treatment, I didn't find the injections too bad, used my tummy and my leg.
Susan can't believe the hospital only telling you about PCOS now, great you have 2 good sized follies, and honestly I really do pray this is your time petal.  
Nicky sounds like you're getting all ready for your little one's arrival, isn't it great buying lots of new things.  Can imagine you're worryng about making sure you get everything but sure it will all come together.  It sounds like her foster family are just lovely and that's fab that you want to keep her in your daughter's life.  Oh nicky just so chuffed for you.  
Hello to everyone else I've missed, sorry it's just a short visit as sitting on this computer chair is not the comfiest thing in the world.
All fine here, Eva been out for a walk with daddy this afternoon to Haddo house and screamed most of it and now sleeping soundly in her little car seat.  She is a hungry horace, at the moment we're doing mostly breast feeding with a formula now and again just to top her up.  I'm still really struggling with pain down below - sorry TMI - so getting on and off the bed etc is a nightmare so poor Mike has to be woken up to pick her up or put back down into her moses basket.  Just want these stitches to heal and then I think I will feel much better.  Anyone know how long it takes and were you in pain too?
Can you believe it was a year  yesterday that I lost little Isaac.  Had a bit of a weepy day and we tied a little ribbon around a tree we've planted to remember him by.  Honestly this time last year I never ever thought I would be a mummy, thought that was my last chance and that I would never get over the pain I felt at the time.  Just shows what a year can bring.
Well away to sit on the comfy settee.  Eva is officially a week old  
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

awww carol   - cant believe its been a year.   Isaac    

Regarding the pain, when i had DS1 i had an episiotomy and had stiches, i have no idea how many as the MWs refused to say so i know it was a lot. I remember being in so much pain with them, and i was stinging for days/weeks after ,but cant remember exactly how long for. Peeing was excrutiating, i was told to pour a jug of water "down there" while i was peeing but i never did!  i just grit myteeth and got on with it.  I ended up with my stitches getting infected..... actually they got infected this time after my CS too. Typical me.  It does get better, just keep the stiches/area clean and dry......  but im sure your MW has told you that!! If you think they are too sore, give her a quick ring and im sure she will check them for you    

Im not having the best of weeks, having problems with DP and struggling with my emotions just now.  Been with  him for 7 years and i love him to bits, but just now i cant look at him. I dunno why, things just arent great with us just now. It doesnt help him and DS1 argue constantly which is upsetting me.  I seem to spend a lot of my time just crying and thinking about things.  

holiday on monday, down to haven, hopefully it will be good for all of us.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Carol - I was cut from a*se to elbow   or certainly felt like it and couldn't sit down for about a week and was walking like John Wayne (worse thing was in hospital for 8 days like this!!!!) but as I have recommended before Witch Hazel in a bath and Arnica tablets these both worked wonders for me (and a rubber ring) which I still have wish I could get it too you as SO comfy to sit on and DP was expensive for it after trailing the internet for it   - also good advice from Dons - keep the area clean and wash daily - I was better and "more human" after about 2 weeks - know how you feel so sending you hugs    

Dons - So so sorry to hear you are not coping well at the moment I have had a fair few weepy moments of not coping with Lyle this week - such hard work and emotionally draining at times - then you feel guilty for feeling this way as should be grateful to have them - emotions all over the place - if you ever want to meet up for a chat/rant/rave please just let me know as totally understand where you are coming from and I just have Lyle    

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Did my trigger injection at 10pm tonight so it's all go for EC on Friday at 10am.  Any positive vibes going spare will be greatly appreciated!  
x


----------



## mommyof2

Hi!

Just a quick one to wish Susan all the best!!! This is your time petal!!!      

Sending you lotsa            

-May-


----------



## Saffa77

Susan -                                    and many more!!

This has to be your turn.  I have a good feeling this time because you  have ticked a few boxes this time:  dilation - check, have a diagnosis - check, have less better quality eggs - check, no OHSS- check, and now also having holiday on your 2ww - check!!  

All the best for tomorrow.  Of course you will let us know how you got on - hope they give you plenty G&T this time  

Dons -    hope haven sort all of yous out just think it may be hard cos of having the twins constantly needing looked after etc but think it may all settle with time as they get older - hope you feeling better!

Me still just plodding along, just feeling so fed up from all this waiting , waiting, waiting, Just have a paranoia about my endometriosis striving back to how it was!!!! Also been doing a lot of research on immune testing etc and now am wondering if I should go do the testing like Susan did in London just to get my head straight that I dont have immune issues too cos they say ladies with endo have immune issues and would hate to do more IVFs and for them not to work!!! aaaargh but its so expensive all of this.  Someone on these boards recommend that I read 'is your body baby friendly' before deciding if I need tests or not so have ordered that and will give it a read and then decide to go.  My overseas donor egg im going to do will be in January so still have a month and a bit to do these tests.

Sx

Carol -     a year for Isaac    and yes you right look what happened in a year you have gorgeous Eva!  You so blessed!


----------



## Mummy30

susan - wishing you all the luck in the world for your EC...


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie to say lots and lots and lots of love and luck for susan tomorrow                  
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo and Dons, thanks re the advice about the stitches, made me feel much better.  Eva had to be born immediately with forceps so I was badly torn and also cut so seemingly the midwife says it was bad, so guess that explains it.  Got an infection too so guess that doesn't help.  Just get so frustrated with my body and want to be able to walk about as struggle to sit down, lie down, etc and that makes the breast feeding that bit harder.  Of course she's worth it and wouldn't change her for the world but just knowing that you guys know how it feels helps.
On that lovely note better go and feed her ladyship as she's crying.  Just slept for 3 hours which is fab.
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Yup defo know how you are feeling Carol and can totally sympathsise    

Mega lucky vibes for tomorrow Susan


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, just a quick post to wish Susan all the luck for tomorrow.  Will catch up on all your news next week once my visitors have gone and I am back to work  

Susan


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - everything crossed for you.  

Praying that this is your turn.

T


----------



## Mummy30

hey all

carol - it does get better, i remember it well, plus i had mastitis as well at the time, i went through hell but as you say they are so worth it.  well done little eva for the 3 hour snooze....

nicky - yeah, not doing so well just now. lots of problems with DP/DS and ive struggled to contain my emotions these past few days... but i wont bore you all. Ill get there.

Twins were at clinic today, A is 17lbs11oz and C is 13lbs 1oz so still both putting on weight which pleases me, im doing something right anyway!  DS1 had an appointment too and ive found out he isnt eating enough and his body is gathering its energy from his fat, so he needs to eat a lot more. how on earth do i get a 7 year old to eat with his AS he has never seen eating as a big part of his life, he doesnt even eat sweets.  I give him sweets and i find them still in their packet days later... 

Started packing today for our wee holiday.... nightmare.... so much stuff to take with us. looked into buying a roofbox for the car, but what with our new oven and bathroom we just couldnt afford one.  so ill have to squash everything in the car!!  still, cant wait to get away, i need a break big time. missed the sun this year..... benidorm isnt the same without me!!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for all your kind words of encouragement  

Just letting you know I'm back from my EC feeling really disappointed.  I normally get a ridiculously huge amount of follies and eggs - the most being my last cycle when I had 38 follies on the day and something like 20 eggs. The lowest I've ever had was 12 eggs.  Today, though they only managed to get 3 follies and 3 eggs.  I know it only takes one, and it's quality rather than quantity but am must so disappointed.    Dreading the phone call tomorrow. Just praying they all fertilise.  

Got your message Sonia and will reply to you later on when I'm back in the world of normality.  Quite sore just now so really need to get back downstairs in front of the TV.

Oh, told the nurse that I felt too much during my last EC and they agreed to give me more sedation.  Still felt quite a bit but mainly because there was 1 really huge follie (which they didn't get!    ) which involved lots of hands pressing on my tummy and ovaries.  Was wide awake by the time I was back through to the day ward though!  

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Susan- Please dont be dissappointed!!!! am thinking that they are really good quality - hey it may be different to your other cycles for a reason  It is all going differently this time but could be a really good thing! Dont panic! I know easier said then done.  I have a feeling they are all going to fertilise.  Was the clinic happy with the 3 eggs?  

Yeah ok that would be great for your info, but whenever you are able to

Take it easy and dont get yourself in a PANIC now!!! thinking of you.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Susan as saffa said everything has been diffrent this time because you are going to get ur   this time!!! You have been so positive this time so keep it up and it only takes one as you said.   xx

Hi to everyone else not much to report here.xx


----------



## gmac2304

hi everyone!   

*Susan* - don't be disappointed! this _IS _ your time - Be Positive!!!  as the others have said, this cycle is so different to your other cycles - take that as a good sign!    

*Fiona* - any sign of ur beautiful DD yet? here's to an easy & quick labour... 

*Carol* - hope ur feeling a bit more comfortable today!  been looking at ur pics on ** - Eva is beautiful! congrats again...

*Dons* - really hope you have a fab time on ur hollibobs! sounds like you're in need of a good rest... 

*Nicky * - sounds like it's all happening at ur end just now! hope ur meeting with the SW's today went well!

*Gems* - WOW! can't believe your TX starts soon! good luck...you know we're all rooting for you!

*Saffa* / *Bloo* / *S'n'S* / *Lainsy* / *Tissy * / *May* - hope ur all doing well!

not much new to report from this end! had our Sexing Scan last week, so we're definitely having a ! waste of £75 if you ask me - i've known it was a boy from the start! 

*Lainsy * - you will be glad to know that the 1st Rangers babygro has already been ordered!   

had my 24wk MW appt yesterday & got to hear the HB for the 1st time - was so ace to hear it! apart from that, everything is the same old, same old...just counting down the weeks now!

meant to be hitting tomoro night for my cousin's birthday, but can I be ars3d? that and the fact that I have *NOTHING* to wear...i'm not big enough for maternity tops/dresses yet, but 'normal' clothes are getting that little bit *too* tight (_if you know what I mean_)! what's a girl to do...?? 

Gillian xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya just popping on to say                                   

To you susan - I am soooooooooooo keeping my fingers, legs, arms and eyes crossed for you!!!!!  I am wishing for you to have a BFP  

Hiya to everyone else!!  Will post properly after the weekend as I am at a wedding!!

Button

x


----------



## Mummy30

MrsCoops said:


> you will be glad to know that the 1st Rangers babygro has already been ordered!


----------



## twinkle123

Hate all of this!!!!!!!     I've never had to worry about the fertilizing stage before because I've always had lots and lots of eggs.  But there's only 3 and what if they don't fertilize? Then, what if they don't divide?   Couldn't bare not getting anything put back in a few days.  
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Susan

Please please try and remain positive - this time has been different for you and it will be for ALL the right reasons      

I only had 2 embies that fertalised and hey ho it only took one and you have cuddled the result    

Will be thinking of you it is an emotional ride but we are all there with you all the way    

D x


----------



## starrynight

Susan       .xx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning (just checking clock, yes it's still morning!  )
Just had the clinic on the phone.  2 of my 3 eggs have fertilized so I'm due for ET on Monday at 11am.  So, that's one hurdle over, now to start worrying about whether they'll start dividing or not!  

Hope everything's going well for you Nicky and you had successful meetings yesterday.  
Hope you all have a good weekend
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Thats great susan and they WILL divide nicely  .xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hey Susan - you are bound to feel that more eggs = better odds but that's genuinely not necessarily the case. No OHSS either so your body should be in much better shape for Stage 2!

Two mature fertilised eggs is a great place to be at this stage. Fingers crossed for the beginning of the week.

T


----------



## Mummy30

yay susan, all good. are you getting them both put back??

im not very well today, hoping its just a really really bad cold, im deaf and throat is killing me, beechams every 4 hours isnt helping either. This is because i go on my holiday tomorrow   really hope the kids dont get it.... trying not to get too close but its impossible.


----------



## mommyof2

YAY for Susan!!!!     That your 2 fertilized WILL divide and divide WELL!!!!!   to all bad vibes!!! Sending you only the bestest of  positive vibes!!!       

All the best for Monday!

-May-


----------



## Saffa77

Susan sounds good to me!!! they will divide   

Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan - Thats great that 2 fertalised - this will be your time I can feel it - as I said I only had 2!!  Best of luck oooooh how exciting I really hope it all works out for the best  you deserve it     

Dons -   Sorry you are feeling crap hope you feel better soon xx

HUGS to all

D x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - will be thinking about you tomorrow when you have your ET - really hope it will be the most straightforward one yet. Don't forget to have a hug and a pretend cigarette afterwards (sorry, in joke from last weeks meet up)  

Dons - hope you are feeling a bit better and enjoy your hols.

V. busy day of chores today. Still have ironing to deal with . Up side is only week and a half left at work - Yay!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry just a very quick one as Eva is asleep - for a change  .  Just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow Susan, thinking about you lots and   this is your time.  Lots of cuddles to you and all you other ladies.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Susan - all the best to you and will be thinking of you!!      Hope you  not stressing out too much tonight.

Tissy - Almost your time to pop - yay cant wait to meet your bubba soon!

Carol - hope you feeling better and not so sore and enjoying every single moment you have with Eva.

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one from me girlies - *Susan*, hope everything went well this morning! i've got everything crossed for you hun...      

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Now got 2 embies back on board.  A 2 cell which we're not really holding out much hope for and an 8 cell (grade 2) one.  They were running seriously late today - never seen the day ward completely full before.  Overheard the nurses saying that if anyone else came in at one point, they would have to wait downstairs!  Anyway, was taken an hour late with one very full bladder!  What an easy transfer it was though.  My cervical dilation obviously worked as I've never had such a straightforward one before.  Must be what ET is like for everyone else! 

Went to Inverurie afterwards for lunch and am now going through my usual panic of thinking I walked too much today when I should be resting!  

Been watching Sex and the City all afternoon and have an evening of recorded programmes to watch.  What an exciting life I lead!  

Thanks for all your good luck messages.  Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - that's brilliant news!  - feet up now and take it easy for the next 48 hours!

With such an easy ET by comparison to previous go's, you should feel really positive. 

T


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - wow everything really is going totally different this time isnt it!!! MMMMMMMMM sounding very good to me - really hope that your cargo sticks with you for the next 9 months!!!

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Now I'm panicking because I've had diarrhoea this evening.  Was constipated before that and finally managed to go earlier today. (sorry TMI!  )  Must stop worrying about everything.

Just thinking here that there's not many people I know who I would discuss my bodily functions with but am quite happy to share with you lot!  Not that you particularly want to know though!  

Expect lots of stupid questions and panicky moments from me over the next 2 weeks!  
x


----------



## Saffa77

dont worry its fine.  If a embryo wants to stick it will stick no matter what!  Try not worry too much.

S


----------



## peglet

Morning ladies

just a quickie as i'm back at work today.  Ended up going awol and workiing from home last week as DD was poorly, she's on the mend now, mixture or teething and cold, but with DH being away it was extremely tiring trying to juggle being mummy/cleaner/cook/worker.... 

had my apt at ARU yesterday (forgot what a mare it was to park!), so we've been told we can start FET at anytime, so think we're heading for the new year, want birthdays/xmas out the way and be able to enjoy.

for some reason i felt the meeting was really impersonal, had the apt with the dr who was really matter of fact and not at all warming..... anyhoo i'm guessing they probably think "you know the score...."

Susan - just want to give my offer of support, like others have said, quality not quantity.... sounds like this cycle may be different for a reason...   as for your bowel movements   think the pessaries may be doing that too you, try not to worry, it's not as if your cargo will fall out with you pushing   


Nicky would love to know which website your using for your christmas cards.... i'm trying to find one that will turn a drawing into a card... if i can get dd to draw somethign that resembles a tree....

Hello to everyone else....

Right work, coffee, but not neccesarily in that order...

Pegsx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

SO glad ALL went well Susan - keeping everything crossed for you      

What a horrible day - can't wait till my hols - hopefully get some sunshine   - Just finished packing my, DP's and a first Lyle's clothes etc - I am shattered lol

HUGS to all - have to go - Lyle mountain climbing    

D x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hello Girlies

Susan sweetheart, wishing you loads of luck with your precious embys!!!  I have a good feeling about this xxxx

This weather is just getting far too depessing at the moment!!  Tis all systems go with me at the moment...mother is still here from Abu Dhabi, shes heads of home on Thursday (aaaaah peace and quiet..lol) I'm currently on a decorating spree at the moment...bathroom tiles went down yesterday and i love them... black slate!!  Walls painted white and have new shower enclosure to go in this weekend!!  New blinds were installed into the kitchen and bedroom!!  Still got loads to do for getting it onto the market in January!!

I don't have much other news...  I'm still excited, start my burselin (sp)injections next wednesday...eeeek!!  I hope they don't panic me too much!!  Don't know why i'm freaked out as i don't mind needles...think its cos i have to do it myself...lol!!

Hope all are well... sorry i haven't done any personals...busy bee xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone  

Susan good luck for the 2ww this Will be your turn   .

Well i phoned the clinic yesterday to ask if i could start tx and and am starting 2nite on day 2 this time!!! Last time i was day 21 so am a bit shocked am starting now so il have my 1st injection 2nite of buserelin then carry on till i start stimms on the 2nd of november! Am excited but just pray i don't get ohss again. Am only going to be on 75 of gonal-f this time so hopefully i should be fine but am just scared il end up with no eggs cause am on such a low dose!!

Gems me and you will be having our tx about the same time hope we both get a bfp.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi to everyone on this cold, rainy day.  

Starry - good luck for starting your buserelin tonight.  It's quite a shock starting on day 2 isn't it?  I started on day 2 for a few of my cycles when I was expecting day 21 too.  It all depends on how many ladies are starting at the same time so they have enough time for ET etc.  Know exactly what you mean about being on a low dose of gonal-f.  I have a habit of getting OHSS too (38 follicles last time!) so I was on a much lower dose of menopur this time.  It took a few days longer than normal to get to EC but have had no OHSS.  Infact, have felt very well during this cycle.  At my last scan before EC, I had about 10 follicles but at my EC they only got 3. Apparently, I've got PCOS (only found this out last week despite being with the clinic for 4 years but that's another story!!!   ) so there were some more smaller ones which they didn't bother removing.  I'm sure you won't get OHSS this time with the lower dose.  

Gems - don't panic about the injections.  They really are nowhere near as bad as you think it's going to be.   If you need any tips, just ask. 

Peglet - hope your DD is feeling better now. Good luck for your upcoming treatment too.  

Bloo - hope you enjoy your holiday.  Very jealous though!!!  

Had my 6 monthly asthma check up today which was fine as normal.  She asked me if I wanted to get my flu vaccination while I was there but after telling her I had my ET yesterday, she said there's no way she would give it to me.  She was so nice and kept wishing me lots of luck.  Of course, I started crying (quite normal for me just now)   and she gave me a big hug.  I've got my next check up for next March and she says she's hoping to see me next time with a big bump. No pressure then!!!

Lots of love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Thank you susan. Am trying to be be a bit more positive but i always think something will go wrong. I have a nite out for halloween thinking that i wouldn't have been starting my tx yet am dreading it now lol am dressing up as a ladybird!! I am going to feel like such a   now. Hmm unless i can think of a excuse to get out of it lol. Have you got much planned for the holidays?

Bloo enjoy your holiday.

xx


----------



## LaineyMoo

Hi girls just thought i would join you in the chit chat!!!



Hows everyone doing


----------



## starrynight

See we don't bite lol


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Morning Girls

I have a few questions about Bursilin (sp) injections...i think i will be ok once i've done the first one, i mean, how hard can it be??

Am planning on injecting into the top of my thigh...i can inject into my stomach as am scared i do something wrong with having all the scarring and with my stoma being there...  

Can it be injected into the bum flesh?  

What can i expect side effects wise??  Hotflushes i can cope with as i had them with the monthly injections i was on at the beginning of the year..  Will i turn into a complete horror, mood wise?  Will i get horrendous skin??  Will i suffer horrendous headeaches??  Will i get tired?  Will i put on weight...?  sorry fro all the questions girls...

Thanks Girls xx


----------



## peglet

Morning Ladies 

Gems - I'm not sure about injecting your bum, I think it can only be thigh and stomach - personally i'd check with the nurses.....

Side effects, all of the above, it makes you loopy . headaches and flushes I think are the most common, remember to increase your intake of water, that should help with the headaches.

Nicky - I'll get bubbles (DD) to draw a pic and PM you if that is OK.  I expect to pay you as i'd not expect it for free.... sounds like you could make a good business out of something like this, however, when you DD2B arrives you may find that you have no free time left!!!

Me, I've just phoned dundee (where our frozen ones are) and got them to reconfirm what we have.  we have 3x4 cell, 1x3 cell, 1x2cell and 1x5cell, 1 is grade 1 and the rest are grade 2 - that's good, isn't it Can't quite believe we're preparing to do it again....

Pegsx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Susan - Hope you are keeping positive xxx

Dons - How are you and the twinnies - hope you are coping okay - Lyle running me ragged   

Nicky - Don't like saying on ** when I am away on hols (paranoid safety thing) - but fly out to Santa Ponsa (Majorca) next week - can't wait - so hope we get some good weather - will be sure to get some good snaps of Lyle - prob eating sand     bet you are excited and counting down days till you meet your DD2B

Gems - Re injections - I never really suffered any side effects (maybe a few headaches) on the Bursuelin so you may be okay - you can't inject into the buttock (sorry) has to be the upper thigh - DP did my injections for me - I just preferred that as knew he would hit right spot and did it quick and clean so no pain or nasty red marks.  I did do it a couple of times myself and honestly after the first time it is no bother at all - don't worry if you get lumps afterwards or red/itchy these are all normal signs - feel free to question away  

Sonia - Hows you?

Tissy/Mrs Coops - Hope you are both keeping well


Have prob m issed a few - sorry mum brain big hello and hugs to all - off to peel Lyle off of something he is not suppose to be doing/in among    

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Morning everyone.

Gemz - I didn't suffer too many side-effects with buserelin.  Had some nightmare hot flushes towards the end though.  Had to change my bedding once or twice as it was completely soaking! Had some headaches but just made sure I drank plenty water.  You'll be fine.  I always did the injecting myself although DH did all the preparing.  I didn't put on any weight and had very few mood swings.  No, you can only inject into the tummy or thigh.  You can only inject intra-muscular injections into your bum.  

Pegs - that's a good number of frosties you've got there.  Hopefully you'll get something good from that lot.  

Not much plannned again today.  Think I should really go outside at some point though instead of lazing in front of the TV.  Just so glad to be off work while I'm on this dreaded 2ww.  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, sorry for not posting much lately, have been really busy I am trying to pop on from time to time to catch up on how you all are. Anyways hope everyone is fine.
Hugs to all


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all.

Gemz - worst side effect for me was the injection site getting red/raised/itchy immediately after the jab. I went with thighs the first time around then tummy the second time - mainly because I could grab some flesh to jab the needle in! First time is the worst but it does get easier.

Pegs - great number of embies for you. Fingers crossed!

Susan - enjoy the rest. Great excuse for you not to do any chores.

Bloo - have great hols. V jealous.

Mrs Coops/Lainsy - hope you are both doing well. 

Nicky - not many sleeps to go now!

 to everyone else Sonia, Dons, Starry, Lainsy, Short etc

Tx


----------



## clairibell88

Hi guys is everyone doing fine?

thats me back to this cold ****ry dammmm i was loving turkey!

anyway hope everyone is well 

anyone had any good news etc? sorry not much time to look thorugh all posts at work , as lots to be done after my two week break grrrrr

anyway i got ma period again this month so no miracles yet 

TTFN 

love claire xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Me with my daily worrying again!   Was babysitting my 2 nieces with my mum today.  Unfortunately, I seemed to be the miracle worker with my 7 month old niece so ended up spending most of the time carrying her around, lifting her etc.  Now I'm worried that I've done too much lifting.  If I wasn't carrying her around, my 3 year old niece was climbing on me, sitting on me knee etc.  All in all, quite an exhausting day.  

If I'm putting my logical thinking hat on, plenty ladies, have toddlers when they're pregnant, and can't sit about doing nothing all day so why should it make any different with those getting IVF?

Must stop worrying about everything and calm myself down.  Sorry for my selfish posts at the moment.  

Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Evening ladies, thought I better get my act together and get back on here and post as haven't posted for over a week 

Susan sounds like everything is so different with you this time round, so hoping that can only be a good sign.

Gems, I didn't have any side effects with buserelin, didn't even get any sore/lumps on my legs, just lots of colourful bruises  .  I was (and still am!) petrified of needles but amazing how you get used to it, I only ever injected into thigh, too scared to do stomach. As for gaining weight, I actually lost weight in the year I had 3 IVFs although I was doing weight watchers at the time so don't think it will have any effect on you.  Lots of luck to you too  

Bloo, hope you have a great holiday - bet Lyle will have a blast and can't wait to see photos of his holiday!

Nicky hope things are still moving along nicely for you.

Tissy / Mrs Coops hope you are both keeping fine.

Had a fantastic time with my visitors from Oz.  Spoilt rotten by them and they bought some lovely things for the baby. I spent a year with my best friend in Oz when I was 19 so they are like a mum & dad to me so really sad when I left them  

Big news for me is that I felt the baby moving for the first time last night - it was unreal, was lying in bed when I just suddenly felt this fluttering in my belly and it lasted for ages too  .  DH getting rather excited, bought first teddy for baby tonight when we were out shopping  

Big hello to everyone else, sorry for everyone I have missed


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry I'm not posting often but I am still reading and catching up with everyone's news.  Glad it's the weekend and Mike home, though we have another weekend of visitors but all fine.  I've had to stop breast feeding Eva, just didn't seem to be producing enough milk for her and so she wasn't sleeping well and they think it's because I'm so anaemic and after the birth I had. She is sleeping much better now and we're coping with the bottle, apart from the random vomitting, poor thing.  Ended up back at the hospital on Tuesday as they're concerned my uterus isn't moving down, it wasn't a pleasant experience but they're keeping an eye on me and hopefully I won't have to go back, have had enough of the place and just want my body to heal now and enjoy our baby.  Anyway all good and we're just delighted with our little sweetheart, can't help swooning at her, even when she's screaming during the night.  Didn't realise at all what lack of sleep does to you, think i've aged 10 years in two weeks  .  Dons you have my total respect on how you cope with twins.
Won't do too many personals but sending lots of hugs and love to everyone.
Susan, you keep calm honey and it's fab that your 2ww is when you're on hols from the school.  Try to rest as much as you can, more for your peace of mind than anything as you said, people are carrying heavy things all the time when pregnant.  I am      that this is your time, come on little ones stick and make 2009 the best year ever.  We're all here for you and we all want it so badly for you petal, keep that positive thinking.
Lainsy, how exciting to feel the baby move for the first time.  Wait until you start seeing elbows and legs sticking out of you, used to freak me out and had to hide my tummy with a blanket as looked so yucky. Glad you had a lovely time with your visitors.
Bloo have a fab holiday, what a nice time to get away, sure you will have a ball.
Gems good luck with your treatment hon, sending you lots of     .  I didn't suffer much side effects either, just got headaches but drank lots and that seemed to help.  
Nicky you will be looking forward to NY, bet you buy lots for your little girl when you're away and the time is passing quickly for you to have her home with you shortly, how exciting.
LikeI said big hugs to everyone I've missed, there are so many of us now, which is great.  Always singing the praises of this website to others, would be lost without you lot.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the holiday well wished  

Carol _ I was like you had to stop breastfeeding   Sad really as Lyle had a lovely latch but like you I had lost that much blood after labour think that was why my milk didn't come thru - Lyle took to bottle okay tho and soon started scoffing I am sure Eva will be the same  

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Girls

I have atlast managed to have a sit down and read up the posts over the last week!!  

Susan - still keeping my fingers, legs, eyes, arms and anythingelse crossed for you!!  Hope you are having a great 2 weeks off (even tho I know it is the hardest thing waiting to see what happens).       

How is everyone else?

Nothing much with me - spoke to doctor at AMH on Monday and she recommends a natural FET next month.  Have to go and get day 21 day bloods done and checked.  Then it is the everday bloods taken after day 10 of next cycle!!  Told her this time that I am definately wanting 2 embryos transferred (that is if they survive the thaw!)  Can anyone tell me what happens in my next cycle - say I had my bloods taken daily after day 10 and there are signs of ovulation going to happen, do they tell you to come in the next day?  It is just that I am helping another ward out in November and dont want to tell any work collegues what I am up to.

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Hope everyone's having a good weekend.  

Button - I've only had one FET before and it was a medicated one because my cycles are all over the place.  I can let you know what happened with that if you want, but I don't know how similar it is to a natural cycle. 

Carol - great to hear from you and glad things are going well. You must be beaming every time you look at little Eva.  

Lainsy - how exciting feeling the baby move for the first time.  

It's now 5 days after my ET.  Can't believe how slowly time is moving.    Been obsessively looking for signs.  I know I shouldn't! Implanation would be any time between Thursday and Monday so any time now.  Don't know if it means anything but I'm finding much more of my progesterone (sorry TMI!!!) escaping into my underwear today. Don't know if it's just a build up of 5 days worth. It's also been quite orangy/brown in colour so praying it's something positive.  

Anyway, over-obsessing isn't going to give me any answers to trying to put it all to the back of my mind.  DH is away in Glasgow for the day and won't be back until after 10pm tonight.  I have full control of the Saturday night TV viewing. Just perfect!  

Lost of love to everyone  
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Tissy not long to go for you now!! You have prob said b4 but do you know it your having a boy or a girl?

Lainsy how nice feeling movements how exciting.

Fiona you must have had your little one looking forward to hearing from you.

Susan it all sounds positive to me   . Enjoy having the remote to youself 2nite lol 

Also susan am going to nip your head if thats ok lol Well as you know i have started on day 2 this time but i have been looking back at my last cycle and this time am dr for longer is that normal? Also i have a baseline scan on the 2nd on nov and then don't start stimms till the 4th!! Am confused cause last time the day of my baseline scan i started stimms that nite but this is what my protocol letter says.

Nicky were you out shopping again   for the wee one this wknd?

Button you excited about your next tx?

Hi to everyone i have missed the box has just started jumping around and cant see what am writing now.

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Susan - I was exactly the same regarding the pessaries  (yuck)       hoping these are all good signs.  I know it's hard but just relax and take it easy be as normal as possible this WILL be your time it has to be quine xxx - XFactor tonight - yipeeee - I am that sad will be looking for places showing it on hols      

Any other ladies into XFactor if so who are your faves  Gives us something else to blether about??  Or am I the only sado    

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Bloo - I'm a X Factor sado too! Haven't decided who my favourite is yet.  As long as it's not the twins, I'll be happy! Still don't know why Louis put them through - other than being Irish.  

Starry - they're maybe starting your stimming a day later because they've already got too many people starting on the 3rd.  There's maybe some sort of average number to start on one day so that everyone doesn't end up for EC on the same date.  Just a guess though!    I think I did down-regulate for slightly longer when I started on day 2 too. 

Off to watch Harry Hill and X Factor.  Recording Strictly Come Dancing and will watch that later.  Tend to fast forward a lot because I can't be done with some of the talking inbetween!

Bye for now
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Susan I would love to here your experience of FET - just so I can piece together what may happen thanks.  I was at a 30th birthday party last night so I didnt get to watch x factor totally gutted.  Will be watching it tonight tho!

Starry - yes I am excited about the next treatment, but not too much as I know it depends on if the embryos survive the thaw!  Hows the injections going - if i remember for the first week I seemed to have a nettle sting looking area where i jabbed.  It was hot and itchy but it soon settled.  

Its raining today and and am a wee bit bored!!  Contemplating painting my downstairs toilet (husband working so it will be a surprise when he gets home - not sure if he would notice tho    ).

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Thank you all so much for your lovely holiday wishes - will be sure to have a good time and loadsa photos of my wee man  .

Susan - Will be thinking of you  

HUGE hugs and kisses to you all will report back soon!!

D & L xx


----------



## starrynight

Thank you for getting back to me susan il just do what the letter says lol. When is ur test day? Next monday?

Button for some reason am having no problems with the injections this time am still getting the red itchy mark but thats it. Lat time it was taken me ages to do them but am finding it alot easier this time. Hopefully not long till you start tx.

OMG what a joke x factor is!!! Even the crowd wasn't happy that the twins went thro.

Bloo enjoy your holiday bring back the sun with you  .

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi, thats me bak from my interesting experince at haven   will report later 

quicky susan, 2 embies YAY...... keep sticky embies xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Hello everyone. What a rotten day weather wise! Counting down the hours till mat leave starts - today is last day (except I have to go in tomorrow and on Mon and Tues for a couple of hours.... 

One of the girls at work made cupcakes - pink and blue buttercream icing as we don't know what "flavour" we are getting. Really sweet of her and just a few more calories to worry about later........

Susan - have been thinking of you lots this week - not long to go now and staying really positive that this will be your turn at last  

For those of you down reg/stimming, hope things are going ok for you.

Hi to the rest of my FF chums!
T


----------



## abdncarol

Tissy you've worked right up to the end, well done for that, you must feel ready for your break.  
It really is a miserable day.  Eva and I are coping well with Daddy being back at work but we've just stayed at home as the weather is too bad to be going out so we're doing lots of mummy and daughter snuggling.  Grandma, Granddad, big brother and sister all arrive next Wednesday to see the little one for the first time so that will be exciting.  
Susan thinking about you lots too and hope you're doing okay with your 2WW, know it feels like forever.  
Big hugs to everyone else.
Carol
xxx


----------



## peglet

Afternoon All....

Who left the tap running?  can't believe how miserable it is today - The rain! - so dark this AM, struggled to get out of bed when the alarm went off.

All well here, DH is away at the mo, but back tonight  

Susan, hope your TWW is going OK and that it hasn't dragged too much.

Nothing more to say I don't think, nothing happening, just wanted to say "hi" to everyone.

Carol, saw your birth announcment in the paper, was kind of weird, as I said to DH, "Oh I know her, sort of ......... "

Pegsx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Yip you all said it right this weather is MISERABLE!  it hasnt even probably got light yet and it seems to have gotten dark again..... and im supposed to walk home tonight ahhahahahahha.  I could barely get out of bed this morning either so was late to work - my cat has also been a complete nightmare these last few days and has kept us awake from 4am every morning!!!! AAAARGh dont know what to do with her anymore, both me and dp were in terrible grumpy tired moods yesterday! LOL we climbed into bed at 9.30 only to be woken up again at 4am   - Mrs Coops - hows your cat doing need some early morning tips here.

Tissyblue - oh lucky you on your last night today!! and so sweet about the cupcakes they made for you so sweet hey.  Not long to go now bet you nervous and excited.

Susan - how you holding up - been rather quiet today must be the weather!

Carol - I also saw the birth announcement of Eva in the paper last week and i also thought like hey I know her LOL - me not being from here it was good to actually see something I sorta knew - how is Eva she looks soooooo cute in her little dress on **.  I like that bean bag of hers such a cool concept is it new?

Gems- hows it going with the injections?  still very excited I bet.

Peglet - Hi there glad DH is back tonight! 

Hi to all else.  Me nothing happening my side still patiently waiting.  Will be having a private go abroad when I am back from NZ,  whilst we wait for the waiting list for DE here in Aberdeen - we have been on it for 6 months it has gone quickly actually - otherwise still on the pill back to back so I dont get AF to slow down endo growth.  Also am going down to London on Monday to have my immune tests done, same as the ones Susan did with Dr Gorgy just have read up that a lot of women with endo should get these tests done as Endo is an auto immune issue in itself.  So hope i am not delving into further problems here but would rather get mind at ease with getting them done so I know next cycle i have tried my best!

Anyways chat later.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw thanks Sonia re Eva in her dress.  The beanbag is new, my best friend's sister had one for her baby and thought it was a great idea, it's just from Mothercare and Eva loves it as we can strap her in and she just looks about her.  Sometimes falls asleep in it too, though think the dog would quite like to cuddle up in there too  .  It is funny that we all kinda know one another but I haven't met you face to face, determined to make one of the meets though.  
That's good that you're going for tests in London Sonia, hope they come back okay.  I have endo too but not nearly as bad as you but dreading my periods coming back, enjoyed not having them this year.  Us women definitely suffer don't we.
Ooops better go madam is crying for her next bottle feed.
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Happy last day of work Tissy!  

Just said bye to mum, grandma, sister and 2 best nieces in the world ever who I had round this afternoon!  The little one's only 7 months so she doesn't make much mess but my other niece is 3 1/2 and boy can she cause chaos in our usually tidy house.  Very exhausting day though.  My grandma is 92 and is doing really well for her age.  No medical problems at all. Just doesn't always understand the mind of a 3 year old.  Lost count of the number of times she said to my niece that she would take her little sister home with her.  Of course, the tears come on as she's very protective of her sister.

Seem to have spent most of the day hiding anything remotely IVF related.  We haven't told anyone about this cycle so hospital letters, moonstone crystals, books, fertility friends wrist band, drugs, sharps bin (oops, should really have taken them back to the hospital), baby socks! ... have all been hidden.

Carol - saw the announcement in the paper too. What a little cutie she is.  

Anyway, it's all peace and quiet here now so it'll be back to my endless knicker-checking and panicking for the evening.  Been having a few niggly pains this afternoon so hoping it's a good sign.   

OTD is Tuesday but I'm testing on Sunday which will be 16 days after EC.  Does anyone think that's too early?  Been looking at the cycle buddies threads and some clinics ask them to test on day 15 or 16 so should be okay.  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi de hi all

Just a quickie...mi fish pie is burning i think...lol

Had my first injection today...went up to see Lorraine to make sure i did it properly...was a piece of P*ss!!  Dont know why i was getting into such a flap...lol!

Had a wee panic in this hideious weather...had visions of a repeat of driving through a big puddle and writing off the car again...lol!!  

I will catch up with everyone once i have saved the fish pie and scoffed it!!

xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Just been to the toilet and when I wiped, there was a small bit of fresh blood. Is it all over again?


----------



## button butterfly

Susan       please dont give up         .


----------



## Saffa77

Susan

Try not panic too much - have you had this in your other cycles before could be implantation too  I know anything is say wont make you feel better but hang in there! When do you usually start your AF during your 2WW in other cycles?                                          

Gems - yay so happy for you!  When will the donor start etc did they give a more or less ET date?

S


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - my last 2 cycles have followed the same pattern. The brown sludginess (sorry!) would start today, and AF would be on Friday.  Think it's too late for implantation.


----------



## starrynight

Susan      that its implantation. 

Would it not be to early for a proper bleed if you had the tranfer last monday i always thought you would be due 2 wks after if it didnt wrk. Sorry if that a    question.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - AF can arrive during the 2ww.  Assuming an average 4 week cycle, EC is classed as ovulation, so AF would be around 2 weeks after.
x


----------



## Mummy30

hello, sorry not been around much...... so so busy and so so tired

oh susan       please please please.......    

to all ladies DR/injecting just now - fingers crossed for you all      hope the side effects arent too bad for you.

Carol - i didnt see your birth announcement... ill go have another look, ive been keeping an eye out for it. was it in the p&j, i just get the EE. Ill look on the website for it.  hope things are still going well with little eva and you are coping well with mike being back at work.

bloo - hows your wee man??

so sorry ive not mentioned everyone personally, thinking of you all xxx

Having a tough time just now, Aiden isnt sleeping well. i had him my side last night and i counted 18 times i was up putting his dummy back into his mouth. think ill go to the clinic tomorrow to look for answers as he really isnt settling. Hes been in bed since 730 and weve been up and down many times since then as he has been crying. Caitlyn still sleeps all night, cant get Aiden into his cot as he gets up so much, sod getting out of bed 18 times a night, but he is outgrowing the cribs in our room  

Got our high chairs today..... nothing is simple eh, i wont bore you with my day from hell!

things can only get better eh!


----------



## starrynight

Dons hope aiden has a better sleep 2nite  .

I didn't realise that susan thanks for letting me know.     to you. 

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

Susan sweetheart...  keeping all crossed for your sweetie         xxx

Sonia - I have egg transfer date of 23 November...eeek Lorraine said it could be just before or just after..

Hi to everyone...  hope yooz are enjoying this rather crapping day!!  What is it with this weather xxx


----------



## peglet

Susan, I'm just going to say what everyone else is saying..... try to stay positive.... brown gunk is not fresh blood, so it could well be implantation bleed.  Remember you have 2 embies up there, so even if one hasn't stuck, doesn't mean it's over....... 

Gems - Good luck with this round, hopefully you will have your own Xmas miracle.

Dons - The first year is always the worst.... We had a mare period with bubbles (dd), think positively, at least their both not up.  Hope the HV has answers, could you give him a wee bit of porridge or cereal with his milk at night, to make his tummy full, we had to do that when bubbles was 12mths, as she'd be up during the night.  Does he settle when the dummy is back in his mouth?  could you have a few dummies in his crib, then he'd always be able to find it, or attach it with one of those ribbon things?  Sorry if this is going over old ground and things you've tried....

Weather is sooooo miserable and i'm getting the cold, just want to huddle up on the sofa.... no such luck.

Away to go and prep for a meeting, they joys....

Happy Thursday Ladies.

Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, susan you keep your chin up petal, I had some bleeding when I was first pregnant with Eva and thought I'd started my periods and then it just stopped all of a sudden and here she is.  Fingers, toes, legs crossed that's what it is.    
Dons sorry to hear you're having such a hard time settling Aiden, must be so difficult as I know how hard it is having to get up during the night.  Eva needs 2 feeds during the night, which I do and I find it really hard to fall back asleep again afterwards.  The lack of sleep can drive you   and that's just me with one baby, I'm in bed some nights at around 7 so I can sleep until mike comes to bed with Eva around 10.  Only way I can cope.  Hope your hv can help you out petal.
Hello to everyone else, hope this weather improves for the weekend, it's so miserable.  We're just having a chill out day, Eva in babygro day and I'm in my joggers so we'll both just keep cosy and have a lazy day.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## peglet

RIGHT....

decided, we should have a virutal coffee morning, since it's miserable and there are a few people here needing some TLC and PMA....

So..... it's at my house, i'll light the fire (or would do if I had one! - i'll play a dvd of a fire burning on my tv!).

I've got hot chocolate with marshmallows on the go.... do you want to come round? if so, what goodies/film will you bring......

Pegs
(hoping it brings a smile....)


----------



## clairibell88

Coffee morning sounds ace. 

il pretened im there  instead of being stuck in this office haha

Never mind im 21 on saturday woohooo  cant wait having a big party 

anyway havign a read through and my heart goes out to susan, keep thinkikng postive susan         and as much of my body crossed for you.

Oh can i have whipped cream with my chocolate ?

haha


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls!    how are we all on this wet & windy morning 

well, i'm an Auntie again - my SIL had a wee girl about 6am this morning!    so chuffed! she was 5 & a half weeks early, but seems to be doing fine. i don't know her weight yet, but my BIL seems to think she was a decent enough size...shame, he missed her birth by about 5 mins! hospital called him to say SIL was 5cms dilated & to head straight in - think she was born within the next half hour!?! she certainly didn't want to hang about... 

apart from that, its the same old same old! my bump is getting bigger & more active - Ryan & I have started to play guess the baby part by poking my belly! 

*Susan* -      praying that it ain't over for you!!! fingers are well & truly crossed for you just now...

*Lainsy* - good to hear that you felt bubba move for the 1st time last week! such an ace feeling isn't it?

*Carol* - just had a look at Eva's birth announcement online! i must have missed that night's paper...

*Dons * - sorry to hear you're still having a tough time just now! hope it settles down for you soon...

*Peglet* - I'll bring Dirty Dancing & Cocktail for us to watch! keep a hot chocolate for me...

*Tissy* - not long for you now! how exciting? do you have someone on here to break the good news when he/she arrives you know what we're like - we all want to be the 1st to know! 

*Gems * - am excited for you starting ur injections! fingers crossed you get ur Xmas ...

*HUGE* hiya to everyone else on here - Clairibell, S'n'S, Fiona, Button, Starry, Saffa & everyone that I've missed!!! hope ur all doing fabby-dabby...

Gillian xx


----------



## gmac2304

just heard - Zoey is 4lb 5oz!  she is breathing on her own, but has a feeding tube - SIL might get home tomorrow, but bubba will prob be kept in for a few days!!!

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I am still reading ladies ,just been busy as usual. Hope everyone is well, Mrs Coops congrats on being an auntie again, carol lovely birth announcement!!

 to all


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  In a huge panic here.  Eyes are swollen with crying and generally not coping particularly well.  

Had one episode of fresh, red blood yesterday. Nothing through the night and a small amount of pinky/brown not so long ago.  Don't know what to think. Hate all of this.  

Don't want to bring all the positive news down so will pop back on when I've calmed down
x


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - Dont you dare think that you are bringing the positivity down - this room is about everything - All i can say is that I just hope this red blood episode and browny pink today means nothing!!! Really do - dont know what else to say.  Just want to give you a hug virtual (((((((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))))))))  It is definately one huge emotional rollercoster ride this.  Try and hang in there.  Do something to try distract yourself if you can. 

Thinking of you

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

i agree with Saffa *Susan * - this board is about being here for each other, no matter what the news is! please don't apologise again - we're always here with a shoulder to cry on!!!

i really hope that this is not the end for you & your DH - am praying it could simply be an implantation bleed!!!    

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Suisan - as the others have said this site is here for everyone, for all the ups and downs, thats the whole aim, so we can support each other. I will   that the bleeding means nothing and stay   for  you.
We are all here for you.

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Susan

Am    that the bleeding is nothing sweetheart.  We are all here to support you xxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Susan honey please please don't apologise for anything you say on here, we're all here for you babes and all want this so badly for you too.      that the bleeding is nothing to worry about, when I bled it was pinky/brown and all ended up okay so I truly hope it's exactly the same for you.  Please come on here when you need us as we're all thinking about you lots and want to be there to help you through this.  Sending you the biggest hug ever.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Susan so, so hoping this is just an implantation bleed      and like everyone says don't apologise for coming on here upset - that is what we are all here for, to support each other whatever.

Nicky hope everything has gone well for you today, I am sure it has.  How exciting to be picking up your buggy!  I spend all my evenings/weekends looking at all the catalogues to see what all I am going to buy.  Have started to clear out our room for the nursery and will start stripping the wallpaper at the weekend.

Dons   to you.  Really hope Aiden gets settled soon.

MrsCoops   on being an auntie again.

Carol, good to hear things going well with Eva.

Peglet - I've gone off hot chocolate since I got pg  

Tissy - not long now!  As MrsCoops says, hope you have someone to break the news too, we will all be on here checking for news every day!  

Gems - good luck with your injections, never as bad as you think is it!

Clairibell - can't believe you are only 21, just a baby yourself!!!  Hope you have a great birthday on Saturday.

Bloo and SNS - hope your boys are both doing well

Hi to Button, Saffa, Fiona, Starry and anyone else - I am sure I will always miss at least one person  

What a horrible day it has been today, came straight home from work and changed into my pjs and intend to have a lazy night in front of the tv  .  Well that's me reached the 20 week mark today, can't believe it.  I think time is passing quite quickly now.  Looking forward to my scan next Wednesday.


----------



## Mummy30

oh susan, i feel your pain...     it must be awful, but please dont feel like you are bringing the mood down as like the others have said, thats what this site is here for, especially us girls on here.  Geeeeee, if i feel like a moan/rant, this is the first place i turn to lol.

Thinking of you all the time xx

20 weeks elaine.... WOW!!!!


----------



## tissyblue

Susan   hang in there. The whole point of this site is that we can support each other - you have given us more than our fair share of support. We all want this so badly for you too! Stay as positive as you can - I know its easy for us to say when your mind will be on overdrive right now.

Laisy - congrats on your milestone.

Nicky - congrats on your buggy!

Dons - hope you manage to sort something out with Aiden's sleeping - you must be shattered.....

Peglet - can't believe I missed the virtual coffee morning - can I come to the next one

Mrs Coops - congrats on being an auntie! The only baby bodypart I can consistently find is the right foot - mainly because the midwife told me what it was!

Saffa, Gems, Short and everyone else - big waves to you all.

Got a roof leak in our new extension  . I know its not surprising with all the rain but its going to be a bugger trying to find the source.....

Stay dry everyone!
T


----------



## fionamc

Hi all,

I am delighted to announce the birth of our daughter Freya Iris.  She is absolutely beautiful and we all love her so much already (even my three year old who I thought might take a while to come round).  At bedtime tonight, he lifted his pyjama top and tried to put his nipple in her mouth - didn't know whether to laugh or cry at the sweetness of it.  It was a long and tiring labour (30 hours), with every drug going and eventually forceps but it is true that you very quickly forget when you hold them.  We are actually off to Turriff hospital in about an hour as she has pretty bad diarrhoea which I wasn't to worried about until I checked my book.  She doesn't seem poorly though and is fast asleep at the moment.

Susan - I really hope the bleeding was implantation like people have suggested, you rreally deserve for it to be your turn now.

Carol - glad to hear all is well with you and Eva and these last few days have been made for snuggling up in joggers and sleepsuits.

Nicky - hope you are celebrating the outcome of the meeting today.

Tissy - you are almost there too, it is so exciting going into labour (the worst part of mine was the length and needing wired up to the monitor so I had little scope to move due to previous c section).

Mrs. Coops/Lainsy - hope you are well and bumps growing nicely.

Dons -   must be really hard going being up so often in the night and you must be shattered.

Hi to Saffa, Gems, Button, Bloo, Starry, Peglet, Clairibell and SNS and to anyone who I have forgotten or who is just lurking like I did for a long time and even now, don't post very often.

Better go and get organised to go to the hospital now as granny has just arrived.

Love Fiona XXX


----------



## starrynight

Just want to say   to fiona on your gorgeous little girl loving the name 2 . Hope you get on ok at the hospital. .xx

Nicky   to you aswell.xx

Susan hope you are ok.  xx

Hi to everyone else am shatterd was wrkn till 9 need my bed now.xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh 1 more lainsy   for ya time is goin quick for ya.xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well not a happy bunny this morning, my maternity pay is wrong again, that is 7 months in a row, was supposed be sorted last month I am


----------



## clairibell88

morning all

yeah 21 tommorow still young but my gynae told me my chances of conceiving naturally are most likely to happen now then in a few years ,and my boyfriend already has a child so we are just going with the flow  

she also said to do things the wrong way round to have babies first then get married.

hope everyone is well

once again big big big     for you susan 

Hope everyone is doing well, 

what a day again , hope its not like this for my party tommorow

got  a cake and that at work this morning tho  something to smile about (even though im meant to be losing weight ) haha


----------



## abdncarol

Just a real quickie as got lots to get done this morning but wanted to say a huge big congratulations to Fiona on the birth of her little girl.  What a beautiful name!  I had a forceps delivery too but like you said you soon forget as soon as you hold your little one.  Just delighted for you, your husband and son.     Hope you got on okay at the hospital.
Susan thinking about you honey and hope you're okay today.
Hiya to everyone else  
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

huge congratulations fiona on the birth of your gorgeous little girl  

susan - keep going missus xx

cant stop - shattered and off out to pals for coffee!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I didnt say earlier - congrats fiona - freya is a lovely name. Well done!!!!
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Congrats Fiona - you must be delighted - lovely name  

Claribell - happy birthday for tomorrow   - 21 I can hardly remember what that felt like - 1991 - a lifetime ago!

At least its stopped raining and our indoor swimming pool is drying off!
T


----------



## twinkle123

Congratulations Fiona. So happy for you x  

Not good news herer I'm afraid.  After the spotting I had, AF is now in full flow.  In so much pain and it's hideous what is coming out of me (sorry TMI  ) Won't go into detail but it's not nice. Absolutely distraught yesterday and today.  Can't bear to look at my puffy, red eyes in the mirror.    Nobody should have to go through so many cycles than I have.  It's just so unfair.  

So it's another waste of time follow-up appointment to look forward to where all I'll be told is that it's just bad luck.

Still chasing up our karyotyping blood tests which we got done in the middle of August at our GP.  Seem to be further forward now though because I spoke to the secretary who phoned the genetics department at the hospital.  Apparently, they've sent it through to the fertility clinic.  No idea why though because it was nothing to do with them.  It was Dr Gorgy who recommended we get them done!  Stuart's going to phone the clinc for me because know I'll just break down if I speak to them.  

Thanks for all your kind words.  Really means a lot to me
Susan
x


----------



## clairibell88

susan i am so sorry to hear that   

It truly is unfair, its an unfair world. sometimes makes you wonder  

Thanks for the happy birthdays, and everyone thinking im so young, but i feel like im getting older now, when i go down the pub i actually am older theres so much young ones running about.

Freya is a pretty name i love it 

Susan again so sorry  

xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaaw susan sweetheart..i'm sorry.. please know i'm thinking of you both xxxxx

Fiona - congratulations on the safe arrival of Freya Iris..LOVE the name xxx

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Clairibell xxx


xxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Susan there are no words I can say that will comfort you but I am just devastated for you and your husband.  Life can be so rubbish at times and it seems to happen to good people, my heart truly goes out to you.  Huge huge huge hugs petal.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Susan, I am so so sorry to hear your news.  And you are right, it is so unfair.  

Fiona   on the birth of Freya, lovely name and hope you got on okay at the hospital.  

Thank goodness it is the weekend


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - probably nothing any of us can say that will make you feel better right now but we are all thinking of you and here for you.  It just all seems so unfair.

Big  
T


----------



## button butterfly

Susan - I am so so sorry!  Have been updating myself with your posts as I have been away for 2 days.  Makes me want to   and find you to give you one hundred great big    (even tho I know it doesnt make anything better) .  Life is so  s  t!!!!  So darn unfair - why is it that the people who dont want babies easily make and pop them out and the ones that really do have, have to go through all the heartache and upset!


----------



## Mummy30

hi susan      why why why its not fair.  We all wanted this for you so so much, you have been through loads so far and are too good for all this suffering.  Please do come on here and rant/cry/moan etc, we are all here for you


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Susan, nothing I say will help right now, but we are here for  you!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girlies

Can this weather get any worse  its so depressing!!  I've been cleaning all day so far....nothing exciting!!

I've think i've got my period this moring... is this normal when you start the buresilin injections??  Been on them since wednesday...

Huggs to everyone xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Susan am thinking of you  .xx

 claire i wish i was 21 again lol xx


----------



## starrynight

Yea thats normal gems well it has been with my 1st cycle cause i started on day 21 but i didn't get mine till almost 2wks after starting the buserelin but some people are quicker than others i think. Did u start on day 21? How u finding the injections? Am on day 12 and having to switch legs for some reason this time am coming out in lots of bruises.

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

starrynight said:


> Yea thats normal gems well it has been with my 1st cycle cause i started on day 21 but i didn't get mine till almost 2wks after starting the buserelin but some people are quicker than others i think. Did u start on day 21? How u finding the injections? Am on day 12 and having to switch legs for some reason this time am coming out in lots of bruises.
> 
> xx


Thanx hon..

We didn't start on a day as such...i was on the pill straight for 2 months before hand..
I'm finding the injections a peace of cake...i'm doing them on my left hand side of my stomach (can't on right as i have an ileostomy there)...plus i have quite a flabby tummy so pinch a rather large inch.. don't really want to do them in my thighs as i used to get warfirin injections there for blood thinning for a couple of months and they hurt like heck...hehe..
Key to injecting into the thigh is wiggle your toes as it stops the pain..and don't rub as that stops the bruising...

xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

*Susan* - haven't managed to get on here for a few days! nothing I say will makes things any better, but just wanted to pass on a *HUGE*  and remind you that we're all here if and when you need us!!!!

Gillian xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  That's me back to school today after the school holidays and what a nightmare.  Not only am I trying to cope with my 5th failed IVF cycle but our department is in the middle of building improvements.  I was told to empty my classroom by the end of last term as it's going to be turned ito 3 smaller stores etc.  The entire contents (including all instruments, desks, chairs, computers, units etc...) was put in another another classroom within the department.  Came back today to find that the brand new room that I'm getting built is nowhere near ready, no work has been done on my old room, and the classroom where all my equipment has been put is so cluttered, dusty and dirty that no classes can go in it.  So basically, we have 1 functioning room between the 4 of us!

We're getting a temporary room at the other end of the school so will spend  most of the day tomorrow carrying everything up there.  Just as well I'm not pregnant and having to avoid lifting! 

Anyway, enough moaning. 
Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Susan - have been thinking about you over the weekend.   to you from me.  Sounds like work is an absolute nightmare!  Keep posting your moans (even tho I think it isnt moaning at all - if it helps just let it out ).  

Button


----------



## Mummy30

susan - thats unbelievable, it baffles me how many employers get off with treating their staff like [email protected] these days.  

I dread when DS1 goes to the academy......


----------



## Lainsy

Evening girls.  Had my scan today, all well and got a few photos, including one of bomber's feet, apparently bomber was lying with feet crossed!  Was also lying with hands up at either side of the face but wouldn't move arm out of the way for the sonographer no matter which way I lay, stubborn bomber - must take after mummy in that respect  

Started buying things for the nursery at the weekend, couldn't resist.  Going with "I love my bear" range from Babies R Us, it is so cute.  Will be ordering furniture too in a couple of weeks when I go up to visit my parents in Inverness as they are ordering for us and will probably just pram too at the same time - it's all been picked for months, if not years  

Hope everyone is keeping well and looking forward to the next meet up.

Lainsy
xx


----------



## Mummy30

brilliant news elaine. so so happy for you xx  

did u get the old or young sonographer today?? they are both nice!!


----------



## Lainsy

thanks bev.  Had the old sonographer today, young one last time.  Yes, they are both nice!


----------



## gmac2304

fab news Elaine!  it's great getting to see them again isn't it

we have the I Love My Bear range too - haven't got everything tho, just cot bumper, wall border, mobile & lightshade.  didn't want to go too matchy-matchy...looks lovely tho!  will post pictures once the room is finished...

Gillian xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

How are we all!!  Wow so much to catch up on but with having wee man (and is so much on the go now) no chance of reading thro it all - sorry!! Hope you are all okay??

Susan - I am so so sorry life is just so bloody unfair and you guys just don't deserve it sending you HUGE hugs  

Fiona - Congrats on arrival of your baby girl - lovely name - Lyle was forceps too and about 3 days in labour!!!!  I haven't forgotten but when he smiles at me know it was all worth it!!

Hope all our mummies to be are keeping well and looking after themselves.  Carol hugs to you and Eva.  Dons how are all your brood hope they are all keeping well.

Well hols was good fine break - beginning not good 3 days of wind/rain and thunder storms!!!  Then me and DP were both bit by mozzies and on the eye so we both looked a right pair we our swollen eyes think we had been punching one another!!  Anyhoo got tabs from pharmacy so they worked and the sun shined for rest of hols!!!

On a downer came home to letter from my manager to say that he isnt agreeing to me coming back to work on a part-time basis -  bummer - don't know where I stand with regards this - love my job and folks I work with so don't want to have to start looking for something else - but at end of day took so long to have Lyle work means nothing now compared to him he is my life......


D x


----------



## clairibell88

hi guys 

hope all have hada nice week and weekend  

susan- hope you are feeling a bit better   to you.

Lainsy - you must be so excited now   

Anyway just to update  i think im having a shorter cycle this month   arrived on the 12th of october, i run about on average a 38 day cycle , so that would mean i would in an ideal world ovulate round about 3rd --- 7th of nov. Anyway backs getting sore and CM fluid is clear and non sticky  so possibly ovulating just now , or i think i am,

so plenty      this week and this weekend and up until the 7th novemebr and probably then after just incase haha 

Hope everyone is keeping well 

       to everyone 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Bloo good to hear you had a great holiday, hopefully we will see some pics on ******** of Lyle's hols    That is such a bummer about your work, hopefully you will be able to get something worked out.

Clairibell good luck for your   this week / this weekend / next week  

Gillian will be great to see your nursery when done, yeah the I love my Bear is so cute, dh couldn't resist a couple of the teddies that you hang on the door    I think he is going to be worse than me for buying stuff  

Hope all mums and babies are doing well, mums to be are keeping well and everyone else lots and lots of luck to you  

Lainsy
xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls!!

Just popping on to say hello!  I am waiting for   to arrive (usually starts on a friday and should be starting tomorrow but so far I have not had my usual signs  ).  I start natural FET next month so once   arrives it is the day 10 bloods and onwards then removal of FE's (here's hoping they survive the thaw) and bunging them in the oven  .  

Lainsy - loving the piccy of your baby's feet, so cute! x

Clairibell - enjoy your time of hot loving   

Susan - how you doing?  Has worked improved any? x

Mrs Coops and Lainsy - my little bear collection is soooo cute, I remember looking at that when I first starting trying and picking out what I would buy (usual fuzzy far away dream I like to have when DH is away out of the room etc  )

How you doing Starry?  

How is everyone else that I havent mentioned (sorry)?  

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Just checking in with everyone. Haven't really been on here much since my 5th IVF failed.  Having good and bad days when I think is it really worth doing it again, but then think we should go for it.  AF it still here - been a whole week now which is not like me.  I'm usually over in 3 or 4 days.  Guess there's lots of drugs etc to be removed from my body. 

Work is still a nightmare.  Working in a building site, men in hard-hats constantly in and out the one working classroom we've got in the department.  Keep losing things as I go from room to room.  The atmosphere is a nightmare again.  I'm sure I've said many, many times in the past that there's one colleague who I can't stand - he's arrogant, lazy and has caused our numbers picking our subject to gradually decrease since he started.  We had a very uncomfortable departmental meeting where my boss told him a few home truths and we now haven't seen this nasty colleague all week, despite the fact that we're all having to share rooms etc at the moment.

Just been for my flu injection which had to be postponed due to me being on my 2ww.  Felt a bit sad getting it as it was just another reminder that I'm not pregnant.  

Haven't had a chance to read back on all your news but love to everyone  
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

anyone heard from Tissy  she's due in 5 sleeps...  

she's been awfully quiet - wonder what she's up to      

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Morning! Still here!

Really struggling to take things easy. Not in my nature   Ended up finishing work on Wednesday, a week later than planned but felt that at least I hadn't left too many "disasters in waiting".

Well, the first two ladies from my NCT ante natal class have had their babies (one boy one girl) and would you believe it, the names they have gone for are our first boy and girl name choices!!!

I know its just a coincidence but cant help but think we will look like we have no imagination - I want to tell them that we chose those names months ago!  

Nice and sunny and dog has been walked so off to watch some rubbish on the TV.

Oooh - 5 sleeps - that would be nice! Reckon it will be 10+ !


----------



## clairibell88

hi guys

just a quick message to say hope you are all doing well and keeping fine.

and for everyone to have a nice weekend  

happy halloween       

         

and

        

to everyone


----------



## Mummy30

on my door will be a note which reads.... " no trick or treaters.... baby twins asleep " !!  So i can watch x factor in peace.  Ryan doesnt like dressing up, its an AS thing, he doesnt associate dressing up clothes as "clothes" as such so feels "wrong" in them, IYSWIM.  So he doesnt want to go out!! 

Been looking at xmas pressies for the twins xmas...... not getting them too much as they are still little, but im looking at one of thoes bouncing zebras for when they are bigger. they look ace fun!  Loads of toys i want to get them, all for when they are toddling tho, save us buying them later... everything is so much money eh!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening!!

Loving the idea of the note on the door Dons  

Happy halloween   - was at a halloween party tonight with Lyle (he decided to have a snooze  ) they had a bonfire and fireworks but we had to watch them inside as surprise surprise it was pouring!!  Lyle enjoyed them tho  

Hey Tissy I am eagerly awaiting that text!!  

Have a meeting with a Union Rep on Monday regards my job - but not holding out much hope - such a bummer    

D x


----------



## Mummy30

bloo - are you tissys main contact - you'll have to keep us posted as soon as you know anything!! Sorry about your job... is your boss allowed to do that? i thought they had to be accomodating for mums who still want to work.  Hope you get some answers...

Tissy - wow, any day now... i wouldnt worry about the name situation, you call your wee baba what ever you want.  Some people change the name after baby is born as they dont look like a "fred" lol, we had our names all sorted before and didnt change them.  

susan - i hope the builders were in over the holidays. That guy sounds like a complete BUM, theres always one idiot that we have to work with eh.  Ive worked with plenty of b!tches in the past.

gotta run, aiden been sick and is needing changed - thats the courgettes!!

oh bloo - hows lyles feeding going?


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Hope we are all well??  Washed oot but well??

Yup I am Tissys contact so will be keeping the mobile glued to me this week and will be sure to let you know when I know!!!

Dons - Lyle is feeding okay (I think) seems happy enough and is putting on weight but still all new to me and I haven't a clue if I am giving him enough or not enough    

D x


----------



## Mummy30

me neither bloo - and im a nursery nurse!!

Going by the jar amounts, ive been feeding 1/2 jar main course and 1/2 jar of pudding to them both.  I make a lot of food, my two have had -  brocolli, parsnip, carotts, courgettes, apple, pear, banana and fromage frais. I have bought a melon for them to have this week.  HV told me to mix the fruit with the veg if they dont like it, but thankfully my two have eaten everything. I did mix the parsnip and apple as it said in the recipe lol.  I make big batches and freeze/fridge them using the food jars that i wash. 

They had choc pudding tonight a heinz jar and Aiden has been sick with it so they wont be getting that again. 3 changed of pyjamas since his bath, thankfully he is sleeping now!!

His hair is coming in, its so cute!! i spike it up!


----------



## tissyblue

Evening! 

What is this rain like? We went out to Daviot for a fireworks party tonight - the roads were like rivers and loads of people driving way too fast   but the fireworks were great!

The doggy is asleep with her head on my belly - cute, but smells like a damp dog!

T


----------



## Bloofuss

Tissy - Weather is unreal - felt like we needed a boat coming home tonight loadsa flooding  

Dons - You are such a good mummy - I have been really bad and have hardly cooked for Lyle     - he really likes thoes Ella's Kitchen Pouches and is on STAGE 2 of them and has a whole pouch (about140g) with his milk but if having a sweet I only give him half a pouch.  Just at the weekend he had Heinz Stage 2 (with lumps) and I gave him half a jar along with a youghart.  I have tried cooking for him and the only thing he liked was veggie soup - which I have frozen and will do him till he is 5     lol - he liked Ella's Kitchen Fish Pie so gonna attempt to make one myself see how we go with that??  I am such a bad mother    

D x


----------



## Mummy30

och nonsense bloo, no way are you a bad mother so stop saying that right now ok!!  Every mum is different and has different ideas/plans for their babies.  You may go out walking more than me, i dont go out a lot, can never be bothered to get the buggy organised and seats out the car!!  I have jars as well, and im not as great as i may sound!!  Some girls on FF talk about BLW - baby led weaning - im not sure what it is but i think its when babies have finger food from day 1, ie steamed brocolli/carott sticks to gnaw on, im worried of choking tho so i havent tried that yet.  

A has just woke from his nap, once again, just had a short half hour nap, C is still fast asleep.  

Ive a big meeting at DS1s school with educational pyscologists and his learning support teachers to get his IEP done etc, and ive parents evening at the bum time of 8pm tomorrow.   first one in 3 years that i actually am looking forward to as i have seen a VAST improvement this year.  

Och, A is moaning, knew my peace wouldnt last.... oh poo, just noticed my cold full cup of tea sitting onthe table. forgot about it lol!!  

hope everyone is fine..... tissy..... you here today??  i keep thinking of you!!


----------



## clairibell88

H guys

TISSY --- hope you are almost there   how exciting

hope evryone had a nice weekend, anyone heading to watch the fireworks on thursday down the beach? was thinking about it but by the time i finish work and travel to aberdeen it will be 2 late :-( so think i will juist watch everyone elses haha

Susan hope you are possible feeling a bit better   

Hope everyone else is fine, anyone been to the new unios square , i went saturday never again! xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, just thought I'd say a quick hello as madam has a wee nap and my lunch is heating up.  Tissy good luck, can't wait until we hear the news from Bloo  .  Are you nervous about the dog at all when your little one comes along.  Monty has been just fine, just make sure he still gets lots of attention and he just has a wee sniff of Eva and if she cries too much he goes away to his bed to get away from the noise.  
susan hope you're doing okay petal, your work being so stressful doesn't help either.  
Bloo and Dons I will be coming to you guys for advice as Eva gets older re feeding, etc.  It's great you're that bit further on than me and I can ask you all my stupid questions as just learning as I go along here.  .  
Hello to everyone else, like I said a quick one as Eva is having a restless day and need to get things done quickly as she sleeps.  Had my step children and inlaws staying over the weekend, was a wee bit stressful to say the least with my in laws.  Think they thought they were coming for a holiday and expected to be waited on and we were hoping they'd be a help.  Was glad to wave them off that's for sure and then got my sister in law and friend coming to stay this Friday - Tuesday, aaahhh!  Just so tired and staying visitors is the last thing we need but hey ho, just bite my tongue and get on with it.
Nicky your photos from your toddler shower were fab, you obviously have lovely family and friends.  You must be getting so excited.  
take care everyone 
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks for your support ladies on saying I am not a bad mum - altho let Lyle roll off setee yesterday ooooops - good job I have carpets and they bounce!!!  He is just SO much on the go now - can't keep up feel terrible as all I say is No, don'y touch, leave that alone ahhhhhhhh - loving it tho it is such great fun.  Carol - enjoy the sleeping peaceful Eva while you can they grow into wriggy worms.  Don't know if I will be much help Carol - im just muddling along myself    

On the job front went to see my Union Rep yesterday so thats my appeal now in - will keep you posted   off to peel Lyle off of something he shouldn't be in  

D x


----------



## Mummy30

awww bloo is he crawling now??  my two are rolling more and C likes to play on her side, they arent sitting up yet but they practise every day lol. 

carol - been having a nosey at your ** photos, eva is as gorgeous as ever and your step children look so in awe of her!  I remember havng the visitors often after my two were born and i used to be in tears when they were gone as it was just too much. DP had to tell his folks to lay off a while.  It will fade, grin and bear it for now  

nicky - you look so so happy in all your ** photos, what a great idea a toddler shower, she is going to a great home to perfect mummy and daddy. love the flashing trainers and triathlon thingys!!  

Susan - how are you?? stupid question i know....  

hello to everyone else... tissy gone quiet she really has to check in here everyday or we will wonder..... lol, just kidding.

ive got parents evening tonight... strangely im looking forward to it!!


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone  

Dons hope parents evening even goes ok tonight. At least i know you wont be doing the quiz lol I might be in with a chance lol But maybe not cause i cant copy you!! .

Bloo your not a bad mum at all. Hope lyle wasn't doing anything he shouldn't have been when you were on here lol.

Susan how u doing? Been thinking of ya. 

Button do u start tx this month? Hope af shows up.x

Fiona how u doing? 

Gems how the injections going? Did you get a proper af?

Hi to carol,mrscoops,lainsy,claire,tissy,nicky,saffa sorry any1 i have missed. 

Not much to report from me start stimming 2moro well hopefully depending on my blood results i cant wait for it all to be over and hopefully be on the 2ww!! Am starting to stress now.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

sam - the quiz totally forgot about that. i didnt get any credits from the fairy, did u??  i dont think i won as i cocked up the last question as my laptop decided to play games at the wrong time!!  
Good luck for stimms chick     you coming to the next meet??


----------



## starrynight

Hey no i didn't get any either  think il go and have a look to find out lol. But saying that i didn't get much questions right  . I cant go to the meet cause am wrkn i will try and go to the next 1 tho.

Hope the twinnies are being good and ryan has a good report 2nite.


----------



## Bloofuss

Dons - Yup Lyle is crawling and into EVERYTHING!!!!!  Has a facination just now for the electronic photo frame ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!  Good luck with the parents evening hope it goes well  

Good luck Starry  

No news from Tissy yet so she must still be holding on.  

Susan - How ya doing quine?  I did text you but was on hols so not too sure if you got it okay??

BIG hugs to all - 

LYYYYYYYYYLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Sorry haven't been round much recently.  Just been trying to put the whole baby thing and IVF thing out of my mind for a while.  Hasn't worked so might as well come back on here!

Still all confused about what to do next.  We're definitely doing another cycle but don't know if we want to stay with Aberdeen, go somewhere else, or take the extra drugs that Dr Gorgy suggested.  Getting a bit fed up with trying to work it all out but managing to go some days without crying now which is progress!

Work's a nightmare.  So bad that I can't even be bothered to talk about it.  Just want to be pregnant, go on maternity leave and forget about the place for a while.  

DH's grandad died last week so we've got his funeral on Thursday.  Not particularly looking forward to that.  I'm an emotional, crying wreck at the best of times at the moment so don't know how I'll cope.  Also feeling really guilty for thinking something this past week, although DH admitted to thinking the same thing!  Now that his grandad has gone, does that mean there's space for one more baby in the family?  Hope that doesn't sound selfish. 

Will read back on your news properly later on.  Waiting for a piano pupil to arrive before I get my tea.  Absolutely starving but will just have to wait.  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

susan - if i remember wasnt it aberdeen that advised you against the drugs? why?? maybe you should give these drugs a go.... Dr G wouldnt have told you about them if they were to be of no help would he?? Have you researched them on the internet/library?? If you go again, you have to try something different. Have you thought about tx abroad?? A lot of ladies have had success abroad.... trouble is tho obviously is the transport over.  Im 100% sure you had thought of all that before....

Im no use at advice.... just putting myself in your shoes and wondering what i would do.


----------



## tissyblue

Hello everyone - still here   Just finishing off what's left of the trick or treat goodies from Sat night. Amazing how much is left when you don't actually open the door to the little gremlins from the street!

Nice to hear how the twins + Lyle plus Ava + Baby M are getting on.

Susan - sorry to hear about DH grandad. It will be an emotional week for you again no doubt 

Hugs and waves to everyone else!
T


----------



## twinkle123

Hurry up Tissy!!!   Dying to find out the name you've got picked!  Hope you enjoyed the trick or treat goodies.  

Dons - Dr Hamilton said that Aberdeen wouldn't treat me if I was taking any of the extra drugs. I could always lie and just not tell him but because I've got a heart murmur, I don't want to lie to doctors about not taking them (just incase!)  Really don't know what what to do.  I've researched the drugs and am a bit scared about it all.  Haven't really thought about treatment abroad before.  It's just the hassle of having to travel and not being able to keep treatment a secret (my parents are bound to question why I jetting abroad somewhere!)

Has anyone here had recurrent miscarriages?  Been thinking that recurrent failing to implant could be classed as something similar to recurrent miscarriages.  I'm sure there's some kind of medication people get.    Just so muddled about everything!  

Speak soon
Susan
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Well i'm getting on fine and dandy with my injections!!  Only have a perm sore head which i'm used to now and the odd hot flush!!  But nothing too bothersome...  I start my estrogen (sp) tablets on Sunday...eeeek!!
We have to go back to the clinic tonight to get our blood tests done again, something to do with DH and his results from the CMV test..yay!!  Lorraine said its nothing to worry about ...but still worrying about it.  Tis weird as i knew he tested postive for it (apparently 80% of the population has had it at one point)...i came back negative for it but would probably be immune due to DH having it...  So we signed the form to use a CMV positive donor... all very confussing!!

I'm absolutley knackered at the moment... to the point i can't be bothered doing anything..LOL!!  I have no work mojo at all... DH still has a ruddy cold...had it for weeks now...grrr!!  His coughing is driving me potty...lol

I don't really have all that much news for now..

Susan ...sending you loads of huggs sweetheart xxx

loads of huggies to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

Havent been on a while!  well hope you all well!  

Tissy - hurry up now!!!!! just have such a gut feeling that you having a boy its not even funny!  LOL  

Gems- glad you ok with the injections and cant believe you already starting your oestregen that was quick!!!  ET is just round the corner really like in 2 weeks time am i right?  how exciting.

Susan - you know what I am going to say... LOL  if you going for a next cycle I agree with Dons you have to try something completely different.  You have seen Dr G and he told you what he thinks the problem is and it sounds like its definately your high NK cells.  I would phone Dr G to either chat to him on phone or go back to see him to 1.  discuss these drugs and all the concerns you have with them especially with your hear murmur etc. 2.  Ask him if having another cycle with no treatment is bascially a waste of time.  The thing with these immunes issues is is that doctors are not keen on them there are only about 2 doctors in UK who do these tests and know so much about them.  Dr G apparently is really good even tho i know we get this mmmm dont know if we too sure about this feeling.  Aberdeen dont believe in the drugs they have already told you so your options are you either dont tell them you taking them (but have a thorough discussion with Dr G first) or you go and have the whole cycle including immune treatment with Dr G it may cost you more but at the end of the day having cycle after cycle after cycle at Aberdeen is not going to achieve much.  Hope you come up with a decision.  

Dons - hope the twins are well they are so cute and getting so big!! loving all the pics

bloo - how is lyle?  I can just picture him crawling everywhere cute!

Starry - good luck to you!!! HOpe you get your  BFP soon.

Carol - Eva is so cute!  Loving the pics

Elaine and mrs coops - man you guys are almost there cant believe how time flies!!!!!

Well as for me still awaiting the blood tests from dr G eeeeek should be getting them this week sometime.  Otherwise nothing much news here really.

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

'lo everyone. Still here  

Off to midwife later so hopefully will get an update on whether babe is contemplating coming out soon.

Dons - how did parents night go? Hopefully DS1 got a good report.

Saffa - lots more people in the blue boy camp - think its my shape (though think that's got more to do with chocolate consumption than anything else  ). You counting down the days till you head down under?

Susan - how you doing? Do you have your follow up consultation soon? I hope you get some answers but suspect you know about as much now about your tx as the consultants. 

Gems/Starry - good luck with your treatment.

Nicky - hope things are ok with you.

Bloo - love to Lyle. You are on the phone list!

Lainsy/Mrs Coops - the weeks do start to speed past - honest! Hope your bundles are growing nicely.

 to everyone else.

T x


----------



## Mummy30

hey tissy, yeah he got a great report, well great for him!!  Still has a lot of work to do but he is writing and working very well just now, so i am a happy mummy, just need to get the home issues sorted out now!!  Baby talk is doing my head in!!

How did the MW go??

I got my two weighed today, they kept Cs book for some data research or summing but i think she was 13lbs 11oz and A is now 18lbs 7oz!!  I have to drop a bottle now, so they are on 3 bottles now!!  eeeekkk


----------



## Lainsy

Evening all, just been for an indian tonight and am totally stuffed  

Tissy, how did you get on at mw today?  Not long now !

Dons great news about ds1 and how the twins are getting on.

How's everyone else doing?  Not much happening here, working lots of extra just now as still really busy but have next a long weekend next weekend as have the Friday, Monday and Tuesday off.  Can't wait - heading up to Inverness to my folks for a couple of days.

Had midwife on Tuesday, heard heartbeat again, baby moving around fine, blood pressure fine and apparently my iron levels are fantastic so I must be doing something right  .  Got leaflet etc about swine flu injection, can't decide on it - has anyone else had it at all?  Midwife says pros far outweigh any cons and they are encouraging all pregnant woman to have it.

Now 22 weeks today, starting to countdown now - only 18 weeks to go


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quick one from me tonight.  Was at DH's grandad's funeral today so having an emotional day.  

Lainsy - can't believe you're 22 weeks already.  Where has time gone?  

Dons - great news about your son's parents evening.  Hopefully it's the start of an upward trend for him.  

Tissy - hope you got on well at the midwife today. Can't be long now!  

Sonia - got your message and will reply tomorrow.  Looks like you don't need IVIg - that must be a relief.  

Gemz - glad to hear your injections are going well.  It's really not that bad, is it?  

Need to get to bed as I'm exhausted.
Night night everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Lainsy great news glad you and bubba both doing well xx

Dons - Excellent news about DS1 thats fab glad he is well coming on - I had Lyle weight today he is 18lb 2oz - so your Aiden is WELL ahead of him  

Tissy - Awaiting news 

BIG hello to all - I was in to see Eddie Izzard last night (Nicky was as well) and he was afb - Lyle was with his grandma (my mum) and he was a good boy!!

D x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, early morning message.  Got up as thought Eva needed her feed but she's went back to sleep and I'm wide awake, even the dog is snoring  .
Susan sorry to hear you had an emotional day, hope the funeral was a lovely send off for DH's granddad.
Lainsy that's fab news from the midwives, I was always anaemic and still am and it's a pain to be on the iron tablets, things are going so well and the time will start passing quickly now.  
Dons that is great about your son, you must feel so chuffed.  The twins sound like they are doing fab too, down to 3 bottles, look forward to when we're at that stage.  Eva is now 11lbs 4oz at 5 weeks so coming on fine.  She is definitely growing and filling her bath now.  Poor thing is losing the front of her hair - a receding hairline - but to me she's still very cute.  
Gems you're doing great with your injections, I used to get the headaches too and found those sports drinks helped, think it was dehydration that caused them.
Tissy you must be getting excited now, we're all waiting for that exciting message from Bloo to announce your little one's arrival.
Big hugs and hello to everyone else  .
We have my sister in law and her friend arriving tomorrow afternoon til Tuesday.  Can't say I'm looking forward to it, just after having the in laws come last weekend and just feels like I'd love a weekend of just being Mike and I with Eva.  I just hope she doesn't expect to be waited on like  my in laws did.  Got friends coming tomorrow afternoon too so that will be nice to see them.  
Well better go,  madam crying now for her bottle.  Have a lovely weekend everyone xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

I don't know how you do it Carol!  All those visitors you've had from just before the birth until now.  You must be a great hostess for them to all want to stay!    Bet you'll be glad when you finally get the house to yourself, Mike and little eva.

Made an appointment so See Maureen Smith today.  The first time I could get is 5pm on the 20th January. Looking forward to it but it's ages away yet!  

Hope you all have a good weekend
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, don't know about being a great hostess, I am definitely fed up of washing the beddings etc so now I don't even iron them.  Think this is our last weekend of people staying til Xmas - fingers crossed.
Fab you got an appointment with Maureen, hopefully she will give you some hopeful news Susan.  Like I said I was really down when I went to her and took everything she said with a pinch of salt but now when I read what she said back I am blown away.  Take along a blank tape with you, I wish I had done.
Carol
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya everyone!

Just dropping on the site to see how you are all doing!  I am getting a natural FET hopefully in within the next 2 weeks, start getting my bloods taken on tuesday for daily FSH etc.  Trying not to get my hopes up (trying to say if it doesnt happen at least I didnt go through all the bother of injections daily etc).  Was round visiting my sister in law yesterday and she hesitantly told me that one of our friends was pregnant (apparently managed within the first month of trying), put the brave face on and cried when I left!!  It was only because she said she thought I was soooo brave and strong.  Hmmmmm it touched a very raw nerve cause that girl started trying the same time as me and she is onto no. 2 child.  I have ANOTHER hen weekend next weekend (20th November) and yet again would/will have had ET prior to going!!  This time hennie is in aviemore - dont know what activities is involved but yet again it will be a challenge.

Susan - who is Maureen Smith if you dont mind me asking?  I hope you are well and having a relaxing weekend  

Carol - I hope you are putting the feet up and getting loads of cuppas from your sister-in-law, just ask her to help it wont hurt. 

Lainsy - what is the bump doing this weekend?  Dancing around in the belling I bet!

Starry and Gems - how you getting on with the old injections?  Had any bruises yet?

sorry I havent mentioned everyone - I will be back soon to say hello properly, have a nice weekend anyway!xxx

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Well done Susan on getting an appointment with Maureen I have tried to no avail   never got any answer when calling her.  We have an "evening with" Maureen next Friday which we went to last year and I thought was great so will have that to look forward to - going along with mum and we always hope that dad is lurking about waiting to speak to us lol

Hugs to all 

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Button - good luck for your FET.     Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Maureen Smith is a psychic who lives in Fyvie.  She's supposed to be the best around.  Only ever heard good reports about her.  Carol's been to her before and Sonia has an appointment in January I think it is.  Not sure how much of this I believe in but not losing anything going to see her. 

Bloo - I got straight through to her when I phoned.  Is your evening with her just at her house or is it an organised event type thing?  Hope it goes well.

Been doing work for school all morning and haven't even dried my hair yet.  Got a sore throat and am all bunged up today.  All those teenagers I teach have got something to answer for!!!  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

WOW well done Susan honest you are lucky to get an appointment with her - I think she is really good so keep me up to date with what she says etc would love to know (if you dont mind sharing that is).

The evening is at Altens Community Centre and was really good last year (I was pregnant with Lyle) so defo wanted to return this year.

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hiya, a quickie from me, sorry I have been absent for ages, had loads going on!!
DH has gotten a new job, a janitor at local school, he is loving it, I was making arrangments for going back to work but have found a job locally part time so am thrilled, just waiting for paperwork etc before I get started. Have weaned Vincent from breast to bottle and he is doing superb and right now we have family up visiting.
So it has been busy busy busy, so my apologies for losing touch for a bit but hope you are all ok!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Short that's good news about your hubbie and your new job  
Bloo I really hope you get a message from your dad, that would be so special x.  I went to see  Maureen in December last year, when I was so low and she told me that I'd be pregnant again in the very near future, with a baby girl.  She said so so much that was right, can send anyone the notes I took if they're interested but spoke about my niece who died at 9 weeks, said how she died, etc.  Spoke to my grandma and she even gave me her name, so for me she really helped me a lot, even if I did come away and think there would be no way I'd be pregnant again.  So fingers crossed Susan she will give you some hopeful news too.
Had a lovely meal last night, even had few glasses of wine and champagne, Mike did the night duty and I've got up early to take over and then have a snooze little later.  Sister in law has been brilliant, so good with Eva and so it's been lovely having her.  She leaves on Tuesday and then no visitors to stay til Xmas - yeah!  
Well away to catch up on some telly before madam wakens up again.  She got a jungle gym yesterday from her auntie and loves it, bless her.  
Big cuddles for everyone.
Carol
xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all

Thought I would give you a laugh. 

Got DH to take some bump shots this morning but didn't go entirely to plan. I had anticipated something "Demi Moore-esque" - in a sexy, but caring sort of a way. Instead, DH used wide angle lens (great for landscapes, not great for thighs and general body proportions, like height and weight). I swear I looked like a Star Trek alien.....Reminded me of those funny mirrors at funfairs.  

Fortunately, he changed the lens and we got a couple of reasonable shots. Will never make cover of any magazine though  

Must go and check he deleted the scary ones......


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Tissy, you sure did give me a laugh    Hope hubby has deleted the ones you don't like!

Had a busy weekend.  Down in Glasgow at the footie yesterday and was working today.  Short week this week though, only working monday-thursday as have friday and the following monday and tuesday off.  Can't wait.  Going shopping on Friday, going to venture to the new Union Square - Dons did you get there today and if so what like?

Hope everyone has had a good weekend


----------



## twinkle123

Oh you made me laugh Tissy  
Lainsy - I've been to Union Square.  Spent ages in Hobbycraft but other than that just had a wander round.  There's still some empty shops but the rest seems good enough.

Well, yet another tearful, emotional day today.  Was round at DH's sister's with her 2 children, grandparents, aunties etc and as predicted, it was an entire afternoon of "look how wonderful my children are", "look at how big our house is", "look at the gadgets we've got".  Get on really well with them, but was just so, so jealous today.  Left the room in tears, SIL came to give me a hug, auntie from England who's really nice but we don't see that often asked SIL if I was okay when she went back in and was told that I'm fine but just a bit emotional round children. This auntie of DH's doesn't know about us trying for a family but she's obviously guessed now!  

Fed up with 6 years of TTC and crying. Don't know hw much longer I can put myself through this.  

Sorry for the moan
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

hey ho

lainsy, yeah i went to that union square today, i was dissapointed but i dont think i saw it all as i didnt see mamas and papas or hobby craft.. and probably a few others that i didnt see.  I just went in from trinity (never seen so many ppl going up and down those stairs before!) and went down the main bitty.  oh well, ill just have to go again!! It does look lovely and lots of nice places to eat but the queues to get in to them were silly!!

I have gone wild and bought a skirt and knee high boots for my xmas outfit!!!   I never wear skirts or boots!!  well, skirts only on holiday!  Bought some tights, fish net ones too, but i hate tights. dont think ill wear them, just stick to black leggings (i vowed never to buy leggings   )    Wanted to impress DP but he just said i looked "nice"  

Tissy - lol gis a looky!!!  NAe lang noo eh!

Susan -   

Im just watching xfactor on itv2!! loving Jedward getting through


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - you can get to Mamas & Papas, and Hobbycraft from the outside carpark.  Love Hobbycraft  
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Tissy - My DP was the same the photos I have of my bump are horrendous as I was either looking like a greasy so and so who needed my hair washed or was sitting in front of the tv with my housecoast on - fetching!!!!  lol - not long for you now oooooooh how exciting!!

Carol - Take my hat off to you what with all your visitors - I just had all my family out (in 2 parts just a few months ago!!!).

Susan - Dont know what to say other than I have been there esp with the SIL thing and her babies etc and cried for Scotland, thinking she could pop them out like peas in a pod and I only ever wanted one for so long, but look at me now with Lyle, please keep your hopes and spirits up your time will come - have you considered or been offered DE or is it not a route you would want to go down??

I had a quick squint round Unions Square not overly impressed but might be better when more shops appear.

Hugs to all ladies

D & L xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi

Susan - I have heard of the psychic from Fyvie aswell but didnt know her name!!  Someone told me that they took a tape with them and recorded everything but when she returned home to play it there was nothing on it!!  Think she was trying to spook everyone that was listening!!  I would love to go and see her but I am too much of a big girl's blouse to go incase she tells me my relatives are behind me etc!!!     Or incase she tells me that my house is haunted and I would never ever sleep again without the lights on      (I live in a very old house out in the country with no neighbours so it is the perfect fitting for a horror movie!).  I have done the wedding ring thing and was obsessed with it for a while!

How is everyone?  

button


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

I've been to see the spooky lady in Fyvie a couple of times...shes fantastic!!  I've taped my readings with her...they came out ok...  Good Luck xx

I'm up to my eays at the moment with work...grrr!!  Don't have a minute to myself... finally got off my painkillers...woohoo!!  Took time and effort, but i'm proud that i've managed it in time for for the egg transfer...

Along with working full time in the office...i'm out the door with doing nail extensions..lol!!  everyone wants their nails done at the moment... busy busy busy!!  keeps me occupied i suppose...

Take care every one xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hate my job. Grrr!!!!  Only taught one class today (it's my development and marking day) but oh the things that have happened!  Got one pupil up at the hospital just now as she was punched in the eye but another pupil.  Stupid of me to turn round for 10 seconds!   Just hope it doesn't come back to me as to blame even though I didn't see anything happen.  Doing time-out duty at the moment and it's already getting busy.  Had 12 evil, psycho teenagers here last Tuesday afternoon so hope it doesn't happen again.

Feeling run down today but have to keep soldiering on as I've got a concert at school tomorrow. Feel like a day off to take stock of work, babies, exhaustion but can't let all the lovely, hardworking pupils down tomorrow.  Think our last BFN is finally catching up with me and just want to cry.  

Looking forward to seeing the spooky lady.  Can't wait to see what she has to say.  
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

awww susan, not a hope i hell could i do your job, so i take my hat off to you and all academy teachers! Gee, teenagers scare the hell out of me on the best of days!  I hated school. Iknow nothing about spooky ladies, not my thing, really freaks me out but id love to meet both my nans again, oh and sunny, my dog!!  I couldnt cope with it though i dont think. 

Tissy has gone quiet........  

Hey gems, good to hear from you. hope everything is going ok, when is ET

button, whats the wedding ring thing??  Mind you, i dont have a wedding ring  

Bloo and tissy, lol at your photos!!  I look awful in all photos so my bump ones are no different!!

big shouts to everyone else, ive not forgotten you but im soooo tired and cant think just now long enough to do much personals.  Im so tired, A was up every half hour between 9 and 3am this morning, before finally sleeping til 7am.  My eyes are stinging and watering im so tired.  Docs have no sympathy and have put him back onto the steroid cream.  Im just staying up to watch that Collision on itv1. missed it last night cause stupid stv have decided not to show it.... watched it on itvplayer it was really good!! probably fall asleep watching it but at least i can try.

how to look good naked is on now.... i really need to go on that programme and get clothing tips. I feel so so fat just now


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

gems - Glad all still going well x

Susan - Know how you feel and I only worked in the office so all I can do is send you loadsa hugs     you have the patience of a saint!!!

Dons - Nitmare - you look after yourself it's tiring and can get you down - Lyle has been teething (I think) so has been a bit of a grump but can't complain as he is really golood and only wakes up for his dummy then back down again but lately been about 4/5 times a night so broken sleep all the same zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and you have it times 2  

BIG hello to all other ladies off to peel Lyle off my leg he is WELL on the go now and into EVERYTHING!!!!

D x


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! having a fed up day at work today, so thought I would pop on & see how everyone is doing...   

moved to a new accounting package this month, and the reports that we have to use are soooooo confuddling - but as this is my last month before going on M/L, am thinking 'why am I bothering to make sense of them all?' surely my replacement should be dealing with them... 

anyhoooooooo...

*Susan* - chin up chick! i know its easy for us to say, but hang on in there - it *has* to be your turn soon! don't want to give you false hope, but for some reason, I have had the number 6 in my head for you for a _LONG_ time now...fingers crossed next time will be your turn! 

*Lainsy * - hows it going? hope bubba is doing well. did you decide what to do re Swine Flu jab? i got my letter thru 2wks ago, but decided against going for it...touch wood, i'm young & healthy, so think I would be OK without it!?!?!

*Tissy* - you've been awfully quiet on here & the March/April/May babies thread - taking this as a sign that you are busy pushing a baby out  waiting (_not so_) patiently for some news...

*Gems * - not long now til ET! how exciting? really hope you get the Xmas BFP that we're all praying for... 

*Bloo* / *Bev* / *Carol* / *S'n'S* - hope you & the babies r keeping well?

*Bev* - hope you got a better nights sleep last night.  Xmas outfit sounds nice - heading anywhere nice? my works Dinner & Dance is on 12th Dec - don't know if I can be bothered going this year! won't be the same sober... 

*Nicky* - how was Noo Yoik? not long now til you meet your little girl...    does she move in with you from Day1?

*Button* - hope FET goes well - fingers crossed! 

big  to everyone that i've missed - brain's like mush most of the time just now, so please forgive me!!! 

not much new to report from this end - 29wks yesterday! time seems to be DRAAAAGGGGGING now tho - don't think it helped that my SIL gave birth so early! making me awfully impatient to meet my wee man...

finish work 6 weeks today, but got a few 4 day weeks thrown in, so only got 23.5 days left to work...woop woop woop! got our pram home last weekend - have had great fun pushing it about the spare room!  spare room almost finished - DH putting the cot up when he's off in December, and the wardrobe/chest of drawers get delivered next week! on the lookout for curtains & a rug just now - think that's pretty much all we need to get for the room now!

suppose my next project will be getting my bags ready - DH thinks its *FAR* to early to think about that, but seeing as SIL gave birth at 34+3, I think not!!!

och weel, better get back to the grindstone... 

Gillian xx


----------



## Bloofuss

[fly][/fly] I HAVE NEWS!!!!!!!! 

Tissy Gave birth to a baby boy (I guessed right!) this morning at 11.12am - RORY JAMES HOUSTON MENZIES both mum and baby doing well and Dad is still in shock  

Congrats to them all excellent news!!     

D x


----------



## gmac2304

[fly]*IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!*[/fly]

[fly]   Congratulations Tissy! xx   [/fly]


----------



## Bloofuss

I did try to get my emotions to move but failed howd you guys do it    

Sorry Tissy did TRY to BURST on with your exciting news lol


----------



## shortnsweet3781

[fly]*Huge congrats Tissy*​[/fly]

What a lovely name too!!!
Well my wee boy is doing well, is fully on bottles now, we lasted 6 months breast feeding so I am pleased with that, he passed his 6 month check up no probs too and is mastering i hope falling to sleep himself rather than on a feed.
All in all he is being a wee star!!!

Hope everyone is well on here!


----------



## Bloofuss

[fly]Thanks Nicky will give it a bash[/fly]

Yipeeeeee

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Congrats Tissy on the safe arrival of RORY JAMES!!!! Knew it was a boy!!!!

Cant wait to hear all about it.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

[fly]Congratulations to tissy and her DH!! So pleased that rory has arrived safe and sound!!    [/fly]

LOL i think we will all be trying the new flying trick!!!


----------



## peglet

Just thought I'd pop on to say "hi", and what a time to do it....

[fly]_*Congrratualtions to Tissy, DH and welcome Rory.....[/b]*_*[/fly]

No news from me, same old, same old......

There is so much happening on the board right now, so many people all at different stages...
Just trying to get my head round the idea that we're starting the injections for FET at the end of the year, which to be honest, is NOT that far away!!!

Pegs.xx*


----------



## twinkle123

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!

Huge congratulations to Tissy and welcome to little baby Rory.   
Don't know why but I thought it would be a boy too. Getting a dab hand at this predicting thing!

Stuck at work until just after 9pm as have a school concert. Oh what fun!
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw fantastic news, congratulations Tissy and give Rory a huge big cuddle from me and Eva.  Yippee!!!!!  
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Love the names.

Sorry must dash, heading out the door !!!


----------



## fionamc

[fly]  Huge congratulations Tissy and DH and welcome to Rory James  [/fly]


----------



## starrynight

[fly] congrats tissy [/fly]


----------



## starrynight

Lol i think i did it wrong


----------



## starrynight

[fly]Nicky y has mine done t wrong lol[/fly]


----------



## starrynight

Oh got it now lol How was ur holidays?xx


----------



## twinkle123

So, so, so tired! Had a school concert last night was in school from 8am until 9.30pm.  Straight to bed and here I am back at work again. Grrr!!!!  This is my busy chaotic day.  Not that every day isn't chaotic in this place!

You're all so funny with your flying words.   Have to admit I was the same when I discovered them a while back! 

Have a good day everyone.
x


----------



## gmac2304

just thinking Lainsy - pressure is on you to have a girl now! boys are fair outnumbering the girls on the Aberdeenshire thread just now... 

*BOYS*
Ryan
Fiona Mc's Wee One
Vincent
Lyle
Aiden
Rory
Trying4No2's new addition
my bump

*GIRLS*
Caitlyn
Eva
Freya
Nicky's new bundle of joy
Peglet's Bubbles

Am sure I've forgotten someone - apologies!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

YEAH boys rule lol lol - ha ha only joking less pick of girlfriends for Lyle need some more girlies  

My poor loon has the cold - shame he is right snuffly and has a runny hooter     - it's been doing the rounds among his pals so thought he would pick it up - still better for him to get some bugs!!  lol

Gave him some Calpol and he is snoozing away in his buggy - bless.

HUGS to all

D & L xx


----------



## angelina1976

Huge congratulations Tissy and DH and welcome to Rory James xx 

Nicky - not long to wait now....How many sleeps...... loving the pics Carol commented on - **.  Tears of joy in my eyes for you.  I will have to add you on **.

Susan - hope you are doing okay. Big hugs.  

Hi to everyone else - time is flying by for coops and Lainsy.

Can't help thinking I should be on maternity leave right now and as the weeks approach but I won't give up hope. one day I might be allowed one small miracle.

A xx


----------



## peglet

Mrs Coops
Can you add my Bubbles to the girl's list please...... 
need to beef up the girls somehow....
pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Angela know how hard it is when the time comes around for your little one to be here so sending you the biggest hugs    , your little miracle will happen, just know it.  
Bloo give Lyle a big hug from me too with him being unwell, poor thing.  
Susan your work is such a nightmare for you, really do admire how you handle it and the hours you work.
Nicky you must feel so excited and can't wait to meet your little girl, all the things you've bought are just lovely, she's a lucky little girl.
Hiya to everyone else  .
Everything fine here.  Eva really getting more alert, so crying more when not being carried around, wee madam.  Feel sad packing away the clothes she's grown out of already, even some she's never worn.  If we're not going out we tend to just put her in her babygrows and only put on fancy outfits when we're out, much easier to change nappies.  Poor thing is having a dirty nappy nearly every one, health visitor said not to worry as long as she seems alert and fine, which she is.  Not sure why that is but makes night time changes a bit of a nightmare, oh well.  
Dog ran off when I was walking him tonight and went into the field full of sheep so poor Mike had to go and get him and got a mouthful of abuse from the farmer that owns the sheep.  I wasn't happy as obviously he would be kept on the lead if we'd known he would do that so I tried to speak to the man but he wouldn't come back to speak to me, probably could see how angry I was as he would have got a mouthful back.  Gggggrrrr no need to be so grumpy and horrible.  So having a glass of wine to calm myself down...well that's my excuse anyway  .
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Mrs Coops no pressure then !!!!  Haven't an inkling what I am having - you can all have a guess on Saturday!  

Carol can't believe Eva has grown out of some of her clothes already, how time flies.

YIPPEE I am on holidays now until Wednesday, so glad to get out of work - just so so busy.  Count down when I go back to Xmas hols as office shut for almost 2 weeks and then countdown to maternity leave.  I can't wait !

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## starrynight

[fly]Hi everyone [/fly]

Hope you all had a nice time yesterday and the food was lovely.

Well news from me i haven't posted as it was a bit touch and go to start off with my hormone levels being to high on day 6 but i only had 2follicles but my bloods were ok on day 8 and then day 10 i had 9 follicles and today i went back i only had 7!! I think things have been counted wrong somewhere i wanted more follicles but the nurse said thats plenty but to be honest am not convinced  am scared there wont be any eggs in them i was only on 75 gonal-f this time so such a low dose thats why i don't have so much there is lots of smaller ones but the clinic said thats good they haven't grown or my cycle would have been cancelled again. So am back 2moro for another scan and they are thinking that ec will either be wed or friday. I am soooooo scared now and i mean really scared am scared of ec hurting loads and the drugs il be on wot will they do to me will i be letting out any secrets i have or anything lol What do the drugs do to me? Am scared i start crying on the day of ec and panic. I really don't know wots wrong with me now am suppose to be positive but now am thinking the worse.

I am so worried now .

 to everyone and all the babies.xx


----------



## twinkle123

Don't panic Starry.  I've been in your situation before with having 38 follies and then my next cycle having only 4 follies at EC.  I think the recommended amount of follies to have is between 6 and 12 but being used to having about 30, I was really disappointment to have only 4.

I cried at my 1st EC. Not because of the pain but of the worry of not knowing what was going to happen.  Honestly though, at my 1st EC I was in such a state but as soon as I was given the sedative, I knew nothing until I woke up being offered a cup of tea.  I've come out with some rubbish during my EC but the doctors and nurses have heard it all before.  I think my best one was when I was worried about how the camera-man who had been sent up me was going to be able to see in the dark!  

Hope everyone's well.  In a working out what to do next about treatment state today. Won't bother waffling on and on here. Going to post on the after treatment thread and see if there are any amazing suggestions. 

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi starry, heres what i put the night before EC - 

Im feeling fine today, although i felt very sick last night and had pains in my tummy after taking trigger injection. The leaflet does say common side affects are nausea and abdominal pain though.

Very nervous about my EC tomorrow, in early so leave home at 630am.  DP is panicking he will be stinking of BO as no fragranced shower gel or deodrant is allowed HAHA.

Im panicking about everything, the sperm being ok after de frosting, not fertilising, feeling sick afterwards, and even wearing socks or not!! HAHA  

Just wish i could fast forward 3 months when im having my 12 week scan!





So, we are all nervous but it will be fine.  I got 10 follicles and 7 eggs so you dont have to have a massive amount.  I read back a few pages of the last thread when i was going through the tx and its weird reading it.  I loved Ec in the end!!!   you will be fine honey xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, 
Starry please don't worry, I was really nervous too and it honestly isn't anything at all, you will be relaxed because of the sedative and I didn't feel a thing.  The ET is easy peasy too.  I didn't have many eggs, can't remember the amount, and fell pregnant so be hopeful petal, easier said than done I know.  
Susan please don't ever feel like you "waffle on", we're all here for you and want to know how you're doing and what you're going to do next.  Just wish there was something I can do to help as feel like you've been through so much already but always always here to listen.
Sorry I didn't make the meet up girls, promise that I will come along to either the next one or one in the new year as really do want to meet you all face to face after chatting for so long.  Sounds like you all had a lovely time and was thinking about you.
We took Eva on her first shopping trip in town yesterday, she slept through the whole thing, only went in for an hour though but managed to get a few christmas presents so that was fine....oh and a pair of boots for me.  
How is everyone else doing?  Hope Lyle is feeling much better Bloo.  Dons how did your OH cope with watching the twins?  Mike does the night feeds on a Saturday so it gives me one night off and honestly you would think he was doing me a massive favour and all he did was moan yesterday that he was tired and what a grump he was......ggggrrrr.  He does take care of Eva in an evening during the week so that I can go to bed around 8ish to at least have some sleep before her feed during the night but then he gets a full 6/7 hours of uninterrupted sleep.  She now has a feed between 1 and 3am and then again around 5 - 8ish just depending on the time of her last feed in an evening so it is getting easier.  Fed her at 3am this morning and she's still sleeping so that's fine, although shouldn't be on here but doing some housework instead.  Oh well.
Hope our pregnant ladies are keeping good care of themselves and their little bumps.
Nicky you must be sooooo excited, quite rightly too.  
Hiya to everyone else.  Right away to put some washing on before madam wakens up.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

hello, any mummies entering their LOs into the christmas wishes comp in the EE  I think ill pop down tomorrow and get my two into it!!  Ill be on the hunt for some trusty voters!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Aw Dons how cute - Dont think I can take Lyle not with his snotty nose nae very attractive!!!

Thanks for all your cuddles for Lyle xx


----------



## starrynight

Thank you to susan dons carol and the pm i got from a lurker   that yous have tried to make me feel better am trying to be positive and think that ec will be ok but am soooo scared still. Well i take my ovitrell 2nite at 10.45 and in for ec on wed  am in earlier tho coz they are going to give me a diazipan (cant spell it) b4 ec they said that should calm me down a bit then i get sedated or wot ever they said i will still be a woke thro the whole thing to    just a bit sleepy does that sound right? Also i have to only drink clear fluid after 12 on the tuesday night am confused with what she said lol but she told me not to drink anything after 8.45 am on the wed!! I aways thought you had to go in with a full bladder or maby she ment only to drink clear fluids? Sorry thats a bit of a ramble ladies.

If anyone can help me out with wot am allowed to drink ect i think i was to shocked on the phone and wasn't really listening she even said your partner (his name) will be in with you and i was like who is that!!! 

Am just      they get some eggs now.

Sorry for the lack or personals ladies.

Dons the twins will get my vote 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Stop panicking Starry!!! Easier said than done, I know! You can eat up to midnight but between then and 8.45 you can only drink water, tea without milk or apple juice.  The apple juice wasn't mentioned to be on my first few ECs but was mentioned last time.  You'll be asked to empty your bladder before the EC.  It's your ET you'll need a full bladder for.  Any more questions, just ask.  

Had the most boring in-service day ever today.  3500 Aberdeenshire teachers packed into the Aberdeen Exhibition Centre being spoken to by education ministers, head of education etc.  It was a good idea to get us all together but unfortunately we were either being spoken/lectured to, sitting in seminars with no relevance to anything, or standing around waiting for one group to come out before we could go in.  Apparently they didn't realise just how long it would take to move 3500 people around.  I'm no expert but I could have told them it would be a big job!    They severely run over time with all the waiting about we had to do so wasn't too amused.  Another in-service day tomorrow but that one's in school. We're discussing all things changing in education which looks like it's going to be a heavy going day. 

Better go - Coronation Street's coming on
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi susan thank you am such a worrier . It ok tho am trying to chill out a bit now.

How are you doing? have you decided what you are going to do next wit tx? 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Not yet Starry, still obsessively trying to work it out.  I know it's pointless doing another cycle with Aberdeen because they'll do it all exactly the same as before.  We're still going for our follow-up appointment though to see what they say.

Not sure whether I want to take the immune drugs as I've been reading up about them and am getting quite scared about it all.  Should really think about another clinic but everywhere is so far away!  My sister keeps offering to be a surrogate for us but that's a lot to think about too.  So confused!!!!  
x


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh starry, EC is such a surreal experience, i dont remember anything of it, i remember saying my name for security reasons (or was that ET sorry, canna mind), i was chatting away to DP and all of a sudden i was back in the bed! We had a laugh at DP in the scrubs as i think he removed his clothes and just left on his boxers, but i dont think he was meant to!!  He was getting changed when the nurse came back in the curtain    Just TRY and relax and enjoy it!!


----------



## twinkle123

My DH takes all his clothes off except for boxers.  We're never quite sure what the rules are!


----------



## Mummy30

oh well thats ok, thought we were just idiots!!!  the things we/DHs have to do eh!


----------



## starrynight

use make me laugh i just told dp to take everything off to and jst keep his boxers on but he thought i was joking about wearing the green scrubs!! Av told him he has it easy compared to me i think am just being a drama queen now!!!

Susan its a lot to think about i really hope you can come to a decision of what to do. Also with going to another clinic means extra money depending on where you have to travel 2. I really hope you get some answers at you follow up appointment. 

Nicky will u be posting a pic of ur little one on here? Am dying to see her lol Also is the name a secret? Not long to go now. 

Dons you still going to put the twins in the paper?

xx


----------



## Mummy30

yeah starry, will be taking them for their photo tomorrow, if its a massive queue im wont bother tho.  Faces full of scratches but hey ho!!  i always said i wouldnt do it as i wouldnt want one to win and not the other, but the liklihood of one winning is very low, as its a massive comp. and ill get 2 nice photos from it which will be nice.


----------



## starrynight

Thank you nicky.xx

Dons the twins will look so cute either way so i wouldnt worry about the scratches.xx


----------



## Mummy30

morning, peeing down and howling a gale, just my luck. Hope we get in the queue in time not to queue outside  

I thought A slept all night and was all cheery this morning, that is until DP came and said he was up every hour    i didnt hear anything   must have been shattered...... Did i tell you he is in his cot now??  We have no choice! He does settle in there straight away which is something.......


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good luck today Dons!!!


----------



## twinkle123

So, so happy for you Nicky. Not long to go now!    
x


----------



## Mummy30

awww nicky im just so stoked for you.  We all wish for the best for everyone on here and i think once youve met in person like we have it makes it all the more real and more rewarding dont you think.

We had a great morning getting the twins photos done. got there in plenty of time and there was no one there   only 1 other person came in after us   . A kept chewing his fingers and C looked grumpy. So after a lot of "aaticchhoooos" from my pal (they laugh at sneezing!!) and puppet playing from the assistant we finally got a few beautiful shots.  I picked one each for the paper and i am going to order them too. Dont think its cheap but i dont care, i am so happy with them.  They will be available to view on the evening express site i think either tomorrow or in 2 days, ill send a link.  Oh and ill post the number too to vote for them!!


----------



## twinkle123

Lots of luck for EC tomorrow Starry.     You'll be fine and I can predict that you'll be on here tomorrow night saying how simple it was and how there was nothing to worry about.  
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

yes starry, we are all thinking of you


----------



## Bloofuss

Good Lucky Starry - you will be fine.  Nicky so so chuffed for you sent you a PM xx

Excellent bout the twins photos Dons - be sure to let me know when they are in paper!!

Jut a quicky from me as shattered


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good luck tomorrow Starry
xx


----------



## starrynight

Thank you everyone am just thinking the worse now but am sure everything will be ok 2moro. I will pop bk 2moro and let use know everything and hopefully tell use i didn't know what i was worrying about lol. 

 to all.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Quick question before I go to bed.  I've got an appointment to see Maureen Smith in January but just wondering if anyone had been to any other psychics?  Thought I'd try a few out and see if they come up with any similar stories. No idea how much I believe in it all but I'm desperate now and thought I'd give it a go.

More luck for Starry while I'm here.      
Susan
x


----------



## fionamc

Good luck for tomorrow Starry - as everyone has said, it's nothing to worry about.  You are technically awake but certainly as far as I was concerned, I might as well not have been as I remember nothing.  Apparently, I needed reminding to breathe, I was so relaxed.

So exciting Nicky, only 3 more sleeps until you meet DD2B!

Glad you got some good photos Dons and didn't have to queue.

Tissy - hope you are home and loving being a mummy to Rory.

All well here.

Fiona X


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck for today starry, please don't worry it's honestly all fine and you'll be home before you know it.     xxx


----------



## gmac2304

Good luck Starry!  
xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Just a quickie...

Good luck Starry for today sweetheart xxx

Susan - Re: spooky ladies... i've been to Maureen and Mary Skinner in Mastrick....i also went to see Katie Coutts with my mum... she writes for the Sun Newspaper Shes costs a few quid though...  I think they are all really good!!  One thing i will say though is, be careful at going to them too often...  They say you should only visit one once a year...


xxx


----------



## Mummy30

http://3276.e-printphoto.co.uk/ajl/index.cfm?z=z&action=newsearch&keywords=&searchtype=pics&c_id=131950

you all know their names, just just incase its Aiden and Caitlyn moir!! haha


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

donsbabe said:


> http://3276.e-printphoto.co.uk/ajl/index.cfm?z=z&action=newsearch&keywords=&searchtype=pics&c_id=131950
> 
> you all know their names, just just incase its Aiden and Caitlyn moir!! haha


ok i feel a right plonker....which ones are the twins... xx

Ignore...the above...see them noo!! DOh

HOW CUTE ARE THEY

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Havent been here in ages!! so much going on!

Starry - all the best today - I too didnt feel anything with my one and only EC - they did give me extra drugs though because of my past etc.

Gems - eeeeeek am so excited for you ET is just round the corner how you feeling on the oestregen to thicken lining - any endo problems etc?

Nicky - no worries, and bet you must be sooooooooooooooooo excited no words can describe what you must be going through right now I tell ya!!!  

Dons - Your twins are looking GORGEOUS!!!!!  Yeah how do we vote? 

Bloo - hope lyle is feeling better!  Cant wait to see that critter again he is sooooo cute.

Carol  - Eva so cute in the pics she is looking so much like you in the pics.

Susan - re the physics - Yeah i also got told not too see too many at once may get your head all over the place.  I know there is one in stonehaven i had called to try see if I could see earlier and she was just as booked up.  

Bev - Elaine - count down for yous - so bummed I couldnt get to this lunch!!  wanted to see all the bumps!!

Tissy - its about time for the pictures!!! LOL hope you are enjoying every moment with Rory!  

Fiona, short and dont remember who i have missed hi.

As for me I had my immune testing done, and will be on steroids and some other drugs so have placed an order for those and will start all my pill/injecting taking just before my cycle in January - am going to try it all for this cycle and if it dosent work then at least I know it is just down to my endo!!  Off to NZ on the 16th cant wait then back and time to start with the treatment - enough waiting about now.

Chat later
SX


----------



## gmac2304

i can't see the photo's from this damn 'pooter!!!      will log on when I get home & take a look!  how do we vote though

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

Forgot to update on how i am doing wiht these hormones etc...

well...i'm actually doing great!!  Better than i have for months...lol!!  No Endo pains etc at all...
The sore heads went a week or so ago... i have no hot flushes either!!
I've only been injecting to the left hand side of my tummy...so its looking a bit of a mess..as it hurts too much on my thigh...and the right side has a stoma on it..lol


We had problems with the results of our CMV blood tests...but they were re-done and came back ok..so no worrying there.

Lorraines said its looking more like the middle/end of next week for the transfer...so touch wood all continues to go well with our donor.



xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

ello - dont think votings started yet.... ill let you know when/how etc.. but keep an eye out for the EE. all photos will be in there... 

Il be back with personals later.. bottles to make.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.

Dons - had a look at the EE photos. Aren't they cute!   Definitely get my vote. 

Gemz - glad to hear everything's going well for you. Not long to go now.  

Sonia - you'll need to let me know where you've ordered your drugs from just incase I go down that route. Still so confused though!!!  

Nicky - not long to go now!     Yes, I'll keep everything in perspective with the psychics.  Just thought I'd see if there's anyone I could get an appointment with sooner than my one with Maureen but they all seem really busy so think I'll just wait.  She still seems the best around so will just have to be patient.  

Starry - hope everything went okay today.  Looking forward to hearing how you got on.  

Loads of love to everyone else. So many of us now!  
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, girls I'm impressed with the personals, there are so many of us now, it's great!  Just a few from me as tryign to make tea and Eva is watching Paul O'Grady on her beanbag....until she starts screaming.
Nicky - you must feel so excited about Friday, though bound to be a little nervous too.  Aw I bet she will love her Peppa Pig bedroom and it must be so touching to see her as a baby.  She is a beautiful little girl, I have her little postcard on my fridge, such a lovely thing to do.  Just so so chuffed for you and your husband, know I keep saying it but it just seems such a wonderful thing that you're adopting that little special girl.  
Susan totally understand that you're looking for some comfort, I was the same this time last year hon.  I truly hope that you get something to give you hope from Maureen.  I went away wanting to feel hopeful but not wanting to build my hopes up either but when I read it back now it just blows me away.  
Sonia you must be looking forward so much to your holiday and then we'll be sending you lots of luck for your treatment when you get back.
Gemz glad the injections are going so well and that you're feeling fine.  
Starry hope today went well, been thinking about you.
Bloo hope Lyle is much better.  
Dons, the twins are just gorgeous, no wonder you want to order the photos, they're fab.  I will definitely vote for them, more than once.
Mrs Coops and Lainsy hope the bumps are growing and getting lots of kicks from your bambinos.  Once you start seeing the feet and arms it gets a little freaky - or maybe that was just me, I had to cover my tummy with a blanket!
Short hope Vincent is doing fine.
Fiona - how is your little girl doing?  Are you coping okay with the sleepless nights.  Eva still gets up around 3am for a feed and then again around 6am, think you must just get used to the sleep depravation.
Tissy can't wait until we can see photos of your little son, hope you're doing fine.
Angela how are you doing babes?  
After saying only a few personals I think I've got nearly everyone and for anyone I've missed huge big hugs.
Everything fine here.  Struggle a little with trying to keep up to date with the washing, ironing and cleaning as Eva is sleeping much less during the day and wants to be cuddled all the time.  I'm not complaining about the cuddling but it's just difficult to keep this bloomin' house clean.  Think it's just when people come to visit Eva they want to be shown around the house at the same time so have to try and keep it looking nice.  Got a friend coming on Friday morning, which will be lovely and then my nieces are visiting from London this weekend.  Not staying with us but will need to be shown the house.  So cleaning cleaning cleaning tomorrow if Eva decides to snooze, fingers crossed.  
I go to bed right now around 8pm so don't even see I'm a Celebrity but usually catch up with it during the 3am feed.  Anyone else watching?  What do we think of Jordan going back in?
Carol
xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone  

Thank you for all your kind wishes today went well after a few tears when i got taken in i got the stuff thro my hand not sure what it was but i was moaning i could still feel everything so they upped my dose but to be honest i cant remember much after that apart from when they went to the 2nd ovary they had to empty my bladder. My dp said i was moaning a bit thro it all but was quiet apart from that but they were telling me how much eggs i got from one ovary and dp said i kept asking if it was proper egg  . But then i woke up back in the ward and they got 11 eggs from 12 follicles i think thats good. Just hope i get a good phone call 2moro    .

Sorry i can do any personals just now am still a bit sore from it all dp away to get me a mc Donald's lol Also i got home at 1.30 and slept till 4.30 i don't know why i could have been so tired.

I will come back 2moro and do some personals promise   to all.xx


----------



## button butterfly

Evening girls!!!

Starry - how did you get on today??  I just remember going in lying on the bed and then arriving back on the unit (i thought I walked back to the bed in the unit hee hee but it was all a bit of a dream).  You never know you might see me going in for FET on friday (if my embies survive the thaw!!) - have been told that embryologist will phone me friday morning and tell me what time to come in that day.  

Carol - I have started watching Im Celeb..  not sure what to make of jordan just now, she seems to be a bit weaker in the confidence department and mentioned alot of "closure issues", will no doubt be watching it again tonite as DH is out!

Dons - your babies are sooooooo cute!!!  What fun and loving little bundles of joy (and hard work obviously) they are!  

Nicky - how exciting for you, christmas this year will be the best for you I bet!!!

Gemmy - keep it up with all the jabbies!!  Not long now!


Sonia - on holiday again?    Enjoy it and come back nice and chilled, ready for your treatment to start.

Mrs Coops and Lainsy - how are the mummys to be?


----------



## button butterfly

Woooohoooooooo!!!!  Just read your post Starry 11 eggs are great!  Well done


----------



## Mummy30

evening ladies, babies, embies, mannies (if they are reading)....... and any other nosey ppl....

right here goes with a few personals, usually rubbish at these so bear with me and sending apologies in advance!!

Firsty, an open personal (bit contradictive eh) - thanks for all the comments about my babies!!! i keep looking at the online pages   butter wouldnt melt eh!!

carol - awwww bless little eva wanting cuddles and watching PO'G!!!  Im not suprised it takes you forever to clean, your house is massive!!!  And dont even mention the washing etc, wait til she is on food... the amount of bibs we go through is amazing.  I must have put near to 20 bibs in the machine today!!  What with the dribbling and being sick...... 

Tissy - how are you?? hope you are not too sore and rory is being good for his mummy and daddy.  Cant wait to see piccies......

Susan - hows the school going?? ive never been to a spook lady so i cant help you with your enquiries.... 

button - fingers crossed that you get the phone call you want on friday and your FET goes to plan xx   

starry - great news. 11 eggs is fantastic and i have high hopes for you. you are young and fresh so all will be well   

gemma - hi, glad that things have settle for you and sending you lots of    for your tx..... keep us posted chick. 

mrscoops - you are funny!! not long to go looking at that "pooter" lol!!  hope bubba is behaving in there and kicking his mummy lots and lots hee hee

lainsy - same goes for you hon xx or should i say hun !! HAHA!!! couldnt resist! wee bomber!!  

saffa - NZ - another holiday    lucky so and so!!! really hope al these drugs and steroids work for you xx   

nicky - awwwww cant wait to see the peppa pig wonderland!! its going to look fab, ill keep looking at ** every day to see them!!  So so excited for you, ITS NEARLY FRIDAY!!!!  

SNS - hows wee vincent doing? how old is he now? is he crawling, hows his eating coming along?? so many questions lol!!! 

fiona - glad all is well with you, keeping busy getting xmas organised??

bloo - hope lyle has made afull recovery from his wee bout of illness.  Nothing worse when your kids are ill.   

Angela - farmville master lol, hows things My 7 year old was admiring your farm today!!   

ok, sorry to anybody who i have forgotten.  

right, Im a celeb.... jordan.... OMG   she is secretely loving the fact that she is geting lots of tv time doing all these tasks and crocodile tears dont work with me.  I have never liked her.... im with pete ALL the way.  she is just fake fake fake. sorry. LOVING ant and dec tho!!  they are soooo funny!  

R, A and C all fast asleep       wonder how many times A will be up tonight.  I was up a lot with him last night, he wont settle his skin is so dry and itch just now, it keeps him from falling asleep. Everytime he woke up i sat on the rocking chair with him and just rocked him, but as soon as i put him down he would scratch again.    i think ill go to the chemist tomorrow and ask the lovely mannie in there (actually beg him) for some anti itch cream for babies.  Also, no one (HV or doc)told me not to use hydrocortisone on the face   no wonder poor As skin looks all scaly... ive stopped that and sticking to sudocrem. Actually not tried that yet - knowing my luck this will be al thats needed after all this time!!


----------



## tissyblue

Hi everyone

Just to let you know we got home from AMH last Friday night and we are loving Rory to bits.

Had a dreadful first couple of nights with him followed by a few great ones so its a bit hit and miss.....!

I am rubbish at changing him (especially vests) and DH has still to tackle a nappy (breaking him in gently).

Thanks for all your good wishes - it means a lot. I haven't managed to change my ticker yet but will get round to it soon and will also join ** so I can post some pics for you all.

Have missed you guys!
T x


----------



## gmac2304

hey *Tissy* - lovely to have you back! what took you so long  hugs & kisses to Rory from me...

*Starry* - have you had the phone call yet? fingers crossed you have some great quality eggs for ET...

*Dons* - managed to see Caitlyn's piccy, but not Aiden's! will try again tonight... when do they go into the paper

*Button* - hope FET goes ahead on Friday?   

*Carol * - don't stress about the cleaning! visitors coming to see a newborn don't expect to see a spotless house - as long as it's not dirty (which I'm positive it ain't), don't worry too much! spend the time cuddling Eva - much more fun!

*Susan* - I've got the number for a woman who comes to your house (_psychic parties_) and also a woman in Stonehaven - both of them told me that I would fall pregnant very soon!!! I got my BFP one/two wks later...they also both told me it was a boy!  let me know if you want any of their numbers?

*Gems* - good luck for ET going ahead next week! have got everything crossed for you & DH...

*Nicky * - *ONE MORE SLEEP!!!!* Woooooooooooooooooop Wooooooooooooooooop ... think everyone of us on here is so excited for you! God knows what's going through you & John's mind just now...   

*Fiona* / *S'n'S * / *Bloo * / *May * - how you all keeping? big slobbery kisses to all the bubba's please...  

*Lainsy* - hows the bump doing this week? think mine has grown, so starting to look a bit more pregnant - still not as fab a bump as you tho! 

*Saffa * - how ya doing chick? got that kitty-kat of yours under control yet?  Gracie still has her mental moments, but we wouldn't change her for the world - think she's in for a bit of a shock come January tho! 

a BIG  to anyone I've missed - as has been said before, so many of us now - it's hard to keep up!

nowt much new to report from this end - less than 5wks of work left to work now! not that I'm counting down or anything...  my replacement handed in his notice yesterday, leaves on Friday - but am I worried? nah...let someone else sort it out! 

Gillian xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone am totally gutted!!! Out of all the 11 eggs i had only 4 fertilized am not holding out much hope my eggs cant be that good am in for transfer on saturday but thats if they hold out that long. Now am thinking what could have caused them not to fertilize   . So am guessing sat will be a 3 day tranfer? And i will have none to freeze i cant believe this there is always something else to worry about i wish i could phone them 2mor to see how they are going. Now am going to be stressing till sat.

Sorry for no personals girls xx


----------



## gmac2304

i don't know anything about IVF Starry, but surely 4 eggs are better than none??  are the eggs that have fertilised good quality?  at the end of the day, they will only transfer 1 or 2, so hopefully this will leave you with another 1 or 2 to freeze

excuse me if this sounds a wee bit patronising/condascending - I don't mean it to be, but can't think of another way to word it!!!  as I said, I don't know anything about IVF - hopefully one of the other girls on here will be along shortly to put your mind at ease!

meanwhile, try & relax - we have everything crossed for you!!!  easier said that done I know, but please try...

sending you HUGE hugs...      

Gillian xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - dont worry honey   4 embies is still 4 embies. On the day of transfer we only had 3 viable embies, and they werent top grade either.  They will put 2 back if you want.... they did with me.  But i do urge you to trust the nurses as they will know best.

So dont beat yourself up..... 4 is fine!!  and if they say they arent top grade, dont panick as if an embie decides it likes its new surroundings it will stick around no matter what.  

coops - no idea when they will be in the paper, but it will be the Evening Express. as soon as i know when the comp starts ill let you know, but i think its random as to when they go in, theres no order to it.


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone  

Thank you bev and gillian for there kind words today i have done nothing but    most of the day. Am scared i get a phonecall 2moro to say none of them have survived when i got the phone call the embryologist just said to me that i would be in on sat for transfer he didn't tell me cells or nothing but am thinking if 7 of my eggs didn't fertilise why would the rest keep going? I really don't know why this happens i thought with being 25 well 26 on monday my eggs would be good but obviously not. After being so scared of ec i thought the worst part was over but its not am trying to relax and not think of it but am finding it so hard. Did anyone get a phonecall to tell them how there embies were doing or did u just wait to find out on transfer day?

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Starry - I am sure it will all work out fine chinn up xx

Dons - Twins are adorable xx

Carol - Eva is faiur coming on she is a wee doll.

Tissy - Welcome back - glad you are lapping up Rory can't wait to see piccies!!

Nicky - No probs excited for you xx

Preggies ladies hope you are all keeping well.

Sonia - Lyle misses you too lol xx

He is still heavy with the cold but happy enough in himself and causing havoc running his mummy ragged!!

BIG hello to all I have missed xx


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - so sorry you didn't get the news you were expecting.  4 embies is okay though.  I know where you're coming from with maybe not having any to freeze. I've been there a few times before.  To go from 38 follicles, to having nothing to freeze was so disappointing.  Only the best ones will have fertilised though, so there's no reason why they shouldn't carry on dividing.  The only phone call I got was the day after EC to say how many fertilised.  After that, you won't hear anything until you go in for your ET.  It's only a few days but it seems such a long wait not knowing how everything's going.  I did try phoning them a few times in the past to ask about how many cells, quality etc but they didn't tell me anything.  Will really be keeping my fingers crossed for you.    

Tissy - great to hear from you again.  Glad to hear everything's going okay.  Get that husband of yours chaning nappies though - you don't want to get into a habit!  

Gillian - can you let me have those phone numbers please? Don't want to get too carried away with the whole psychic thing but might be worth trying someone else too. Thanks.  

Well, what a day! Ended up moving out of our department at school and taking over a science room!  If it wasn't the constant pneumatic drill, the noise, stew, hammering, thick layer of mist in all the rooms, it was the coughing and spluttering of the pupils.  It's all very well having to do all this building work in the department but you'd think they could have done it on Monday or Tuesday when there weren't any children in school.  They couldn't hear a word I was saying, nobody could breathe so we ended up drawing posters for my new room! Apparently it's going to be worse tomorrow!  

Other than that, really need to finish making up the prelim exam paper for tomorrow or the 4th years won't be able to sit their exam.  Don't think they'd mind though!  

Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Am trying to be a bit more positive now i have sat and thought about it all ok i only had 4 eggs that fertilised but thats better than none. And the 4 that fertilised am guessing that is a good sign but is there still a chance that they wont carry on dividing? Because the rest of my eggs were no good? Thats what is going thro my mind. But also yesterday before i went for ec the doc came in to speak to me and had my notes there was 4 number circled of my biggest eggs that i had that was it so was this the eggs that fertilized. And could it have been that the other eggs they took out of me weren't mature enough? Would they have been classed as eggs then?

Thank you to everyone i am no doubt stressing use all out with my posts today.  

xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Starry - please dont worry, 4 is okay.      .  

Not been given good news this afternoon.  Spent the whole day tidying the house etc and organising things to ensure that I have a restful weekend - embryologist phoned to say that none of my eggs survived the thaw "they defragmented"......absolutely gutted, upset again and worried (dont we all) about why.  Did anyone else have this?  Was supposed to go to a hen weekend which I said I had the flu to ensure no-one would ask questions, did contemplate on going now but I dont think I am that strong just now!!!!  

Button


----------



## starrynight

Button am so sorry this whole ivf stuff is such a rollercoaster ain't it am not sure about the defragmented am sure someone will know or if you post something on the peer support thread there is probably ladies that can answer you question.  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Button - I've had one FET before.  I had 4 embryos frozen but only 1 survived the thaw.  It wasn't a particularly good one either so there wasn't really much hope for it.  It's so disappointing isn't it after all the build up.   Thinking of you
Susan
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls!!!

OMG got call from Lorraine yesterday to say my donor is going in for scan today to check how she is...  She said i will know today whether there will be EC on Monday/Tues...eeeeek!!  DH should find out today when he has to go in and do his bit...teehee!!  
I couldn't sleep last night with excitment... I shouldn't get myself into such a high but i can't help it...  Phoned my parents last night...  they are really excited and nervous... all dads keeps saying is ' whens the turkey baster getting oot'... eeeew!!  I'm just   that all goes well with my donor...

Starry / Button - sending you both   

Nicky - wishing you loads of luck sweetheart xxx

Going out for an xmas meal with 5 of my closest friends tomorrow night..on driving duty as am too scared to drink with the whole fertility situation next week.  The reason that we're having an early christmas meal is because one of my friends lives in Spain and also works offshore... shes home for a couple of weeks...
We are going to Little Italy... can't wait!!

xxx

Sending oodles of     to you all!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Button sending you  

Starry - Thinking bout you xx

Nicky - Thinking about you today   

Lyle's nose still running like a tap but he is still running riot so as I said before okay in himself I guess??  Quite a nice day still so think will head out for a walk - wrap him up cosie

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Starry keep positive, 4 embies is still good and it only takes 1  

Button so sorry to hear about your frozen embies, so so disappointing for you  

Tissy great to hear from you.  Looking forward to seeing photos of Rory.  Bet you are loving enjoying being a mummy  

Nicky, great to hear everything went well today, so so chuffed for you.  Loved your card, have it on my mantle piece beside my "parents-to-be" card I got from my best friend.

Gemz great news, you must be so excited.  Will keep everything crossed for you    .

Bloo, hopefully Lyle is on the mend if he's still running riot  

Mrs Coops great to hear your bump is growing, you were looking great at the weekend!

Dons, great photos of the twins for EE - they are both so cute!  Loved meeting Ryan at the weekend, what a real charmer he is - he is a real credit to you.

Glad it's the weekend, off to the footie tomorrow.  Bus leaving at 8am tomorrow so have to leave home at 7am to drive to Aberdeen and get parked  .  DH not going so a day of being fussed over by all the guys on the bus  

Have been feeling Bomber kick for a week or so lately but loved it last night when lying in bed and I could actually see my stomach jumping - wow it was amazing.  DH still hasn't felt anything, he is always working when bomber is kicking or I am at work


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry Gems forgot to say Congrats so so glad things are moving in the right direction for you


----------



## button butterfly

Just a wee note to starry to say goodluck for today     

Will be thinking about you and await your positive outcome   

Button


----------



## starrynight

Right ladies i want to say am sorry for being so negative on this thread the last few days after my being upset about my eggs i need to realise that i was very luck to get that far as some ladies don't so am sorry. I wasn't on here yesterday as didn't want to be sounding negative again so stayed off of ff for that reason. Well today i was suppose to be going in for transfer at 11.30 but i got a call this morning you cud prob imagine what i thought (the worst) but i wont go in 2 that. Well the phone call was good i think  the embryologist said that out of my 4 eggs that fertilised they are all doing really well and the ain't able to pick the a clear better 1 as they are all good so she want me to wait till monday and go for a 5 day blast!! I asked her if they would survive that long and she said there is no reason why they shouldn't!! So monday at 12 it is but they will only let me put 1 back and also monday is my bday so dp said thats the only present am getting lol.

I promise i will come back and do more personals that am feeling more positive now. Thank you to everyone for being so nice to me over my moaning and am sorry.xx


----------



## starrynight

Am goin to do 2 quick personals.

Button thank you so much. And also i hope you are doing ok did you try and find out what the problem could have been? I have been thinking of you. 

Nicky woohooo     i was thinking of you yesterday and i cant imagine how you were feeling but i bet it was the best feeling ever. MUMMY!!xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi

ill be back on later... quick question

how do you ladies get your photos by your name??

i keep trying but avatar is too large?!   got a nice photo i want to put on but it never lets me.


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya starry - what great news 5 day blasts!!!  That sounds great and very promising!!  Just go and put your feet up now and hope monday comes quick enough for you.  I havent phoned back the clinic yet as fear of crying (so embarressing if I do - not one for showing emotion but I think I am begining to crack.......hopefully I will pick myself up after this weekend and get back on track)

button


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, sorry am not very good with personals, I do try to read and keep up with all of you.

Vincent and I are doing well cant believe he is 7 months already and I will be going back to work very shortly  Dreading that will miss him terribly.

Not much else going on otherwise just going about usual daily routine.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mummy30

hey short

is vincent crawling?  Aiden is able to take steps now with us holding his hands!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

donsbabe said:


> hey short
> 
> is Vincent crawling? Aiden is able to take steps now with us holding his hands!!


No he isn't yet  I put him on his tummy and he so desperately tries to move but usually ends up moving backwards a bit!!!!! 

He can hold his weight when you stand him up, but not really getting moving, he isn't even sitting himself yet, although think that wont be long, he is a bit slow I think


----------



## Mummy30

sns - no no he isnt slow, all babies develop at the same time. My DS1 didnt crawl until the week before his first birthday then walked the day before it, so basically only crawled for 6 days lol! 

My two are showing no signs of sitting up yet, they just flop lol!!  

Maybe its best they dont crawl with christmas coming and all, imagine the tree!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Yeah I am hoping he can enjoy the twinkling lights but not destroy the tree ha ha, I meant to say I looked at the twins photos they were lovely!!!!

A local playgroup has a photographer coming next Friday so we have booked a slot to try and get some good shots of Vincent, I am hopeful as he is more sociable now and more smiley. Fingers crossed anyway!!!


----------



## Mummy30

sns - you will have to join us on ********!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I have started a page but dont really know what I am doing lol!!! I am too used to Bebo ha ha


----------



## Bloofuss

Dons/SNS - Take it from me enjoy your peace while you can - once they are on the move there is no stopping them (well if Lyle is anything to go by) and running his mummy ragged with no, don't touch, careful............. etc etc - he SO much wants to be on his feet it is scary he is only 8 months - so has no balance so as you can imagine we have had a fair few topples and bumped heads!!  Nothing stops him climbing tho  

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Bloofuss said:


> Dons/SNS - Take it from me enjoy your peace while you can - once they are on the move there is no stopping them (well if Lyle is anything to go by) and running his mummy ragged with no, don't touch, careful............. etc etc - he SO much wants to be on his feet it is scary he is only 8 months - so has no balance so as you can imagine we have had a fair few topples and bumped heads!! Nothing stops him climbing tho
> 
> D x


Awwww bless him!!!! They are so inquisitive about everything aren't they, Vincent is soooo intrigued with everything, its amazing to watch!!


----------



## Mummy30

bloo - oh my, youre scaring me now.... how am i going to manage with 2 of them     when was lyle born again? and vincent??  

ok

starry - so pleased the fertlilsation is going well.... its all sounding good to me and to get to blasts is great!! hoping everything continues to go well for you xx   

Gems - hello, hope everything goes well for your EC when it comes round........   

button - sorry honey   hope you get some answers from the clinic and dont worry about crying, we've all done it there im sure.  

nicky - what super photos!!!  S is just gorgeous like her mummy!!!

susan, tissy, carol, sonia, peglet, fiona, gillian, lainsy, lainymoo, trying....... bound to have forgotten a few xxxx  hugs to you all xx


----------



## Lainsy

Dons I thought you said you had a nice photo to post as your avatar?  Love the photo of the twins they are so gorgeous but what on earth are they wearing - time to get the photoshop out and change that tops to a nice blue colour     

Nicky loving the photos, you all look so happy, a real family.  I cried looking at them, so so happy for you.  

Starry great news about going to blast, maybe a great omen with Monday being your birthday.  What a pressie that will be eh?   

SNS great to hear from you and how Vincent is doing, can't believe how big all the babies are getting already.

Button   to you, keep your chin up but don't you worry about having a good cry, it always helps.

Well DH finally felt Bomber kick this morning - just the once but it was enough.  He had a huge grin on his face and I had tears in my eyes, I cry at everything these days  .


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Lainsy - that'll be the pregnancy hormones, they certainly effect you in weird and wonderful ways lol!!!


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone.

Thank you every1 for being so nice to me lately when i have been on a downer lol.

Dons how cute do the twins look in there aberdeen top and there photos in the paper remember and let us know what date they are in. I noticed on you ** you were going shopping today how did it go?

Nicky you must be on   just now enjoy your day 2moro with your little girl.

Bloo hope lyle is a bit better now. R u on **?

Sns am the same as you am a bebo girl but go on ** to play the games am hooked!! Oh and trying to kick dons ass at the word game but am just not getting there lol (she might be to good) Ur little boy is really cute maby the pic has bn on your profile for ages but just noticed it lol.

Lainsy hows bomber doing? Kicking away it must be a great feeling.

Susan how you doing? Any idea when you will have another cycle?

Button hope you had a nice wknd and pick up the courage to phone the clinic 2moro.

Gems you getting all excited about transfer day? Do you know when it is yet?

Sonia how u doing?

Gillian i cant believe how quick it feels your pregnancy has been well it does for me maby not for you lol.

Hi to carol,fiona,tissy,claire,peglet and am sure i have missed sum1 sorry xx

Well 2moro i go in for tranfer am still a bit scared they phone me and tell me 2moro thats none of my embies have survived but am sure they would have phoned me today if they didnt look good. But on the other hand last nite is the 1st proper night sleep i have had since wed!! I didnt wake up till 11.30  this morning lol dp just left me to sleep.

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Starry - yeah I am on **.

Nicky - I never got the photos - have PM'd you my e-mail again as would love to see photos xx


----------



## starrynight

Nicky i got the photos now!! S is sooooo adorable i actually had tears in my eyes looking at the photos you have got the most perfect little girl there and enjoy 2moro.xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

OK an attempt at some personals lol - 

Nicky - that sounds so exciting about your little girl, bet you wont sleep tonight, I will PM my email as would love to see some pics xx
Starry - good luck tomorrow, I am sure it will all go fine, will be thinking about you!! xx

Hi to Bloo, Dons, Susan, Lainsy, Button, Gems, Sonia, Mrs Coops, Carol, Tissy, Claire, Peglet and anyone else, hope you are all well xx

To those on face book I have joined please feel free to add me Cheryl Birtwistle, just send me a message so I know to accept you.


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh so exciting Nicky.  Sounds like everything's going well.  Love the photos of the 3 of you - a right little happy family.   Can imagine you're nervous about tomorrow though but just think of it as the 1st day the 3 of you will be together forever.  So exciting!!!!  

Starry - loads of luck for tomorrow.   That part's very simple (unless you're me of course but that's another story!)

SnS - off to find you on **.  I'm Susan Purvis!

Had a relatively work-free weekend so feeling quite relaxed today.  Was up early for my swine-flu injection yesterday morning.  I've had the flu injection for years now but his one fairly gives you sore arm.  Didn't feel anything at the time but it's so hot and heavy now.  Feeling generally quite achy and fluey but they say you can feel like this afterwards.  Spent the rest of yesterday at my mum and dad's with the best 2 nieces in the world!  Today, went for coffee with 3 friends and then to Jimmy Chung's for tea with DH.

Now looking at the list of things I took home to do this weekend but rather than do it decided to come on here instead!  

Should really go and get something done before X Factor comes on
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

I just added you sns x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, I've added your too SnS
Starry wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow, found the ET really easy so try not to worry about it.  
Big hellos to everyone, sorry too tired for personals tonight.  Had a lovely weekend, they  just go too fast, but had my niece's up from Reading and was lovely to see them both and Eva enjoyed her cuddles.  
Good luck for tomorrow Nicky, your daughter is just gorgeous and so delighted for you.
Big   to everyone.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

yep SNS ive invited you on ** too  

What a day ive had!!  DP spent all of yesterday saying, no way am i going into aberdeen...

so today i plan to go myself, then DP announces that maybe he should come to finish his xmas shopping      OMG - it was all systems go then, feed, change and dress babies, get ryan organised and head out the door.

We found out that the double buggy just fits into the bon accord lifts and no more, so getting a free lift was a nightmare.  just going from upper mall to lower took us ages as the lifts were always full (of ppl who are able to walk may i add...), and that going to union square from trinity takes double the time.  And after you walk all the way round from bridge street there is yet more stairs heading down to the main entrance.    Twice ive been to US and i wont rush back, not impressed.  

Still, DP didnt moan, DS just about behaved... struggled after 3 hours, dont blame him, and twins just about managed to go 5 hours without a feed    I did count to 10 a few times tho!!  Xmas shopping mostly done and got a few more things for ryan from a gadget shop. so all in all it was a success. Wouldnt dare do it on my owntho!

totally shattered now.. ill be back wi personals tomorrow


----------



## twinkle123

Internet shopping next year then is it Dons?
x


----------



## Mummy30

lol susan - most of mine was done on the internet but my dad has just announced he is coming up to swap pressies at the weekend, so didnt want to risk internet parcel being delivered late.  And trust his to be the only present i didnt buy last month!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks for all the adds on ********


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

cooooeeeee girls 

Sorry don't have time for personals this morning... will do that this afternoon when i get a minute in the office...eeek!!

My donor is going in tomorrow for egg retrieval.... DH has to go at 10.30am to do his bit...
I'm not sure how long after that is for me?  Would it be 2-3 days do you think?
Do they take you in on a Saturday??

Gemz xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Oh thats exciting Gems, sorry I don't know when they will take you in but am sure some of the other ladies will answer later.

Morning all hope everyone is well today, Vincent just fell out is Bumbo went head 1st and bumped his head, he seems happy as larry its me who is shaken up ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## starrynight

Gems the clinic is open on a sat cause i was suppose to go in then but they changed there mind. I am not sure when you will go in they normally tell you the day after ec so they will phone you. when they phoned me that day the put me in for a 3day transfer but changed it on the day to day 5. Good luck wot ever day it is hunnie thats you almost there now. 

Sorry il come bk later for personals i have bn up since 7 am so nervous that something goes wrong between now and 12 am excited but nervous!! Oh i got a lovely white gold necklace from dp for my bday am   today is a lucky day.xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morn ing

Hi Gems - I was taken in 3 days after my donors EC for ET guess mit depends on how long they leave the embies for??  Good luck have everything crossed for you xxx

BIG Hello to all other ladies - SNS - sign of things to come im afraid  

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well another 1st for Vincent, he rolled from his back to his tummy then back to his back. He hadn't mastered getting back onto his back before!!! So proud lol.


----------



## button butterfly

Well starry - how did you get on?    

Havent phoned the clinic but will do tomorrow or wednesday as I am on days off then.  Think I have cried myself dry so hopefully one wee cry wont pop out whilst I am asking them what is next.  

Button


----------



## Mummy30

just came on here to see how starry got on today.....

im ready to burst into tears so excuse me......

This is literally the 1st proper sit down ive had all day, and i know im going to have to get up again in 5 mins or so.

see, told you, just had to go back upstairs again.

What other 7 year old gets away with saying shut up, i hate you, to their mum umpteem times a day??       He is refusing to sleep now because he cant find one of his 7 teddies he takes to bed with him, and cause he is still awake he wont get up tomorrow morning. like he didnt this morning and my whole routine mucks up.

I know its hard having a AS child, but geeeee some days it really really gets to me and i think... why me But of course there could be worse situations and there are..... and i love him greatly, but its tough going. 

A and C havent been themselves this evening, i keep waiting for this first tooth to appear..... 
A has just downed 10oz   of milk and has fallen asleep WITHOUT the dreaded dummy!!!  hope he sleeps all night as its my turn to get up. They were both up last night, A quite a few times and C twice.  

Bloo and SNS - did your two go through a smiliar unsettled period at 6 months?  

HV coming on wednesday for 6 month check so ill have a good ol chat to her.... try not to cry and look like a good mum  

Oh and Sky mannie coming tomorrow to put in my sky+. got my viewing card a few days ago.... whats the bet its the wrong one as originally they put me down as getting sky+HD.  If its wrong, ill go mental!!  

Oh and having the AF from HELL...... theyve never been the same since having the twins, felt like a waterfall earlier on. sorry TMI!!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Oh Dons you really aren't having a good day - sending you a big  
I think you do tremendously well, don't know how you cope with twins and your son with AS but yet you do and you do a great job!!!
In answer to your question, Vincent went through a stage of waking up again several times a night after he had been sleeping all night was around the time his 2 teeth came in, he still wakes occasionally some nights but that is if he is feeling a bit poorly.

Really hope you feel better tomorrow and you get your Sky +


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Dons

had to pop on and give you huge     and say I am so glad I am not alone.... there are days when I just literally want to cry and I only have Lyle.....  I think you do a tremendous job and are a fantastic mum and really do take my hat off to you what with your DS and TWINS!!!  My Lyle is a handful and some days I just feel like im not coping but then I know that I am not alone it's not just me and to shut up and stop moaning as I know how bloody lucky I am to have him but you can't turn on and off the emotions, I guess it's just hormones or the fact that I don't sleep well (Lyle is a good sleeper wakes on once or twice just for him dummy and sleeps a good 10/11 hours) it's just me - best thing is to speak to the HV Dons - mine is visiting on the 9th and im gonna have a chat to her as well, so please know that you are not alone but are fab for coping with what you do  

I think Lyle is teething (or hoping its that) as he has had some runny nappies (sorry but you ladies will get to know this) his bum has been bit red, but he is still happy enough and causing havoc - blasted teeth!!!!

Chin up Dons always here for you xx (and all my other FF as well of course) xx


----------



## gmac2304

just a quickie from me - *Susan*, the number I can find is for a woman called Audrey based in Stonehaven. Her numbers are 07810 802458 & 01569 764277. I will find the other woman's number and post on here when I do...

Will be back on later....

Gillian xx

p.s. Starry - hope everything went well yesterday!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for that Gillian.  

Doing my time-out duty at the moment and so far there's nobody been sent here. Still another hour to go though so it could all change!

Dons - sorry you were having such a bad day yesterday.  Hope today's a bit better  

Starry - hope everything went well yesterday.  

Not much to report here.  No further on with treatment.  No idea where to go next. Either take immune drugs, go abroad - no idea!!! Can't think of anything else at the moment until I decide what to do.    Got our follow up appointment on the 2nd December but know it'll be the usual waste of time.  Not looking forward to christmas again this year - it's just another event centered round children and I don't have any!    

Speak later
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies sorry i ain't been on well i got 1 blast on board yesterday!! I wanted 2 but they said no   so if this doesnt work am wanting 2 next time!! As you can prob tell am not feeling that   lol.

Dons sorry you had a hard time yesterday hope dh helped you a bit at night. 

Susan it must be hard trying to decide what to do will the clinic let you take the immune drugs? Its so crap that aberdeen don't do any of the immune testing.

Button how you doing?

Mrscoops is that a lady that stays beside the academy in stoney? Maby i have missed a post somewhere lol but is it about reading? If it is i have been to here before.

Sorry to everyone i have missed but a big   to all.xx


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Starry. Good luck on the dreaded 2ww.   Will you have slightly less time to wait seeing as it's a blast you got put back?

No, Aberdeen won't treat me if I take the immune drugs.  Dr Hamilton said there was no way! Thought about just not telling them but don't want them not to know if there's any sort of complications.
x


----------



## starrynight

Hmmmmmmm test date is the 8th!!!! In my mind thats ages away and i thought it would have been sooner as its a 5day blast also in the end of my 11eggs only 10 were mature and and 6 fertilised but 2 were abnormal!! They said it could have been cause to much   go in to the egg   and yesterday there was 2 good embies out the 4 i had. It just makes me wonder if the other 2 weren't that good what makes them think the 1 they but back will b?

I know what your saying i would prob be to scared to take the drugs without them knowing in case something goes wrong. Is there any clinic in scotland that will let you take the drugs along with treatment from them?

xx


----------



## gmac2304

*Starry * -    we'll all be on countdown to the 8th with you, you do know that, don't you 

*Susan* - nothing else to say apart from   

yes, the woman in Stonehaven stays behind the Academy - Hunter Ave if I remember correctly! I thought she was really good - everything made sense to me, although she did mention a *LOT* of names! said my Gran (_who was the spirit that came thru_) kept throwing them at her, so a lot of the time was spent with Audrey asking 'who's X?' and 'who's Y?' ... all the names meant something to me though! let me know if you get an appointment with her Susan...

*BIG* hello to everyone else - hope ur all dandy!

Gillian xx


----------



## starrynight

Lol u know if am not on that day its bad news mrscoops  . Hows the bump? Yea i have been to that lady before twice actually i cant remember much but she must have been good coz i went back again. But the 2nd time she wasn't able to read me!! It kinda worried me lol So not sure what the problem was but i didn't have to pay tho. But my sister got a reading at the same time and was good. That was about 3 years ago i think i might actually book to go back to her. The last 2 i went to in aberdeen were really crap i went to that lady in mastrick the worse £20 i have ever spent.xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh i just read on here you are not allowed a bath after ec!! I had 1 the other night before transfer and i used bubble bath oh no!!! I did have a shower before transfer but with baby stuff with no soap wot ever it is lol. Hmmmmmm now am worried xx


----------



## gmac2304

i used to go see a Mrs Gordon every 6 months, but think she has retired now - she used to live at the bottom of Anderson Dr, then moved to Sheddocksley! Is the woman from Mastrick not meant to be really good?

I'm trying to get an appt with Chrissie Bruce at the moment, but proving a bit difficult to get her on the phone...anyone had a reading from her?

I also go to the Spiritualist Church on a Sunday night (_just every so often tho, not every week_) - you have to go thru the motions with praying, singing etc, but I always find the 'psychic' bit really interesting...

xx


----------



## starrynight

Its maby not the same 1 but what made me think she was crap was that i went to see her and my work mate went the next day and what she had told my work mate was the same as me apart from a few diffrent things an to be honest nothing she said made sence at all to me that was 2 years ago now. The only 1 i have ever heard really good stuff about is the lady out the road somewhere i think it could be the 1 that susan is going to. Oh i had a reading to from someone for the chuch the 1 just off george street? God i have been around ain't i lol.xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Hows you all?

Starry - all the best of luck to the blasto cargo you carrying and dont worry about having a bath im sure you are ok.... we never stop worrying do we - if it were bad then the nurses would of said to you to make sure you dont have a bath before transfer.

Coops - see you talking about readers etc which one would you say is the best you have seen around here in Aberdeen, one that dosent mention alot of names of the spirits etc - I am booked to see Maureen but have now heard she does a lot of the past, I was so little when my grandparents died so would be more interested in the future etc   I had a really good reader at the Body and soul fair at the beachballroom about 1 month or so ago she really did say things that were true etc oh and also mentioned that she sees a boy around me then next card saw another boy and asked if I was having IVF - oh my word, so will have to see if she is correct LOL - dont know how much to believe in it all tho so would like to see someone else just to hear what they have to say....

Bev - Big Big   hope you feeling better am sure having AF just made you feel extra bad - but i take my hat of to you and having to look after 3 children!!!! and a husband  

Gems - EEEEEEk ET soon isnt it today?  or was it Friday - man am so excited for you.

Susan - did you get my last PM?  havent heard back from you - but am guessing your head is still all over the place - I am waiting back on one result eeeeek am nervous should get them back next week - If ever you want to chat about the meds etc just give me a shout and we can chat over coffee etc?

Bloo , short, button, hi to all you and to others ive missed

Tissy how is RORY

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - don't worry about the bath.  It's after ET you're supposed to avoid them. Also avoid hot water bottles.  Although if you think about it, plenty ladies have baths not knowing they're pregnant and it does them no harm.  

Sonia - sorry, I thought I had replied to your message.  What result are you still waiting for?
x


----------



## Lainsy

Starry lots of luck for your 2ww - will be counting down the days with you   .

Dons lots of   to you, really admire you having twins and ds1 having as.  You are a great mum, we have seen that ourselves when you have had twins and ds at our get togethers.

Anyway footie on tonight so sorry for the short post  

Big hello to everyone


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - am waiting for the LAD and DQ alpha - yours were normal your results for the one (B cell under LAD) was nice and high which means you could have been pregnant before without you knowing?! Came across your results the other day on the immunology board.  These results will determine if I need LIT or not and if its donor LIT or DH LIT if donor then have to go to Athens etc huge palava - u so lucky you fine there!!!!  wish me luck!

Anyways shall keep you posted.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Thank you lainsy and saffa  xx

Nicky got the photos omg sooo cute!!!!! Use all look so happy xx


----------



## Mummy30

ello ello ello

starry - congrats on being PUPO!!! lots and lots of luck to you and DP and make sure to relax during the next 2 weeks   

susan - hi,     take your time deciding on the next step.....im sure you will tho. so much for you to think about, you really deserve this.  How about a wee holiday for you and DH to relax a bit and take your minds off things...... i suppose tho, thats more money eh... och im rubbish at advice! lol.

sonia - LAD, DQ, LIT, DH LIT lol you talking in code here!!! how can you see other peoples results?  im a bit lost here, are you at the same place as susan went??  so sorry i must have missed a huge bit of your tx story...... i should go and read back.... lots of luck to you and DH    

lainsy - thanks, footie not going so well so far eh....     cant wait for saturday... really really hyped... we have a shocker of a ref tho

ello to everyone else.....


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

MrsCoops said:


> i Is the woman from Mastrick not meant to be really good?
> 
> I also go to the Spiritualist Church on a Sunday night (_just every so often tho, not every week_) - you have to go thru the motions with praying, singing etc, but I always find the 'psychic' bit really interesting...
> 
> xx


Mark Skinner is the spooky lady from Mastrick... shes a good friend of our family... She is really good, as far as i know she doesn't charge so to speak, just takes a donation.

I used to go to the Spiritual Church with my gran every sunday... i loved it!!

Morning Girls...

The EC went well yesterday with our donor.. There were 11 eggs... which have been split between me and another girl...i got 5 eggs... Got a really bad feeling that they won't fertilise... Trying to be happy and not panic. The embryologist said that theres a 50% chance...so 2 of them will hopfully do the trick...!! Keeping everything crossed. Shes phoning this morning to tell me if they've matured or something, not sure what that means...
I've hardly slept and the high that i had has completely gone now and replaced with dread.. 

Gemz xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - LOL LOL sorry in my own little world at the moment - yes I went and did the same tests as Susan so just ignore my codes etc LOL hard to understand myself never mind you guys trying to understand me.  I decided to go down the immune route too before my next go in Jan/Feb because of my endometriosis is an auto-immune issue itself so was recommended I do them and wanted to go balls to the wall for the next cycle with immune treatment which I will need steroids (immunes werent too bad tho) so if it dosent work then I will know its all down to my endometriosis only.  We have decided that however many embryo's we get with the donor is however many times we doing it then thats it - we have been through so much already in the last 2 years that one can only take so many more times and then we would look into adoption.  

Gems - awesome news about getting 5 eggs thats good I hope more then 2 will fertilise!! good luck for ET.  Thinking of you.

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Well im feeling sorry for myself as my lovely son has shared his cold with me    

Susan as always sending you  

Starry - Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.

Gems - Excellent news - we had 6 eggs - only 2 fertalised but were of really good quality and as they say you only need one.......... look at me now!!!  Good Luck xx

Tissy - Hows mummyhood??

Sonia - As always - thinking of you on your journey - keep me informed xx

HUGE hugs to all ive missed hope everyone keeping well 

D x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

woohoo ladies...

3 of the 5 eggs fertilised...all good quality they said!!

I'm booked in for ET on Friday at 1030am... so excited i can hardly contain myself

xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

awesome gems have 2 put in and one in the freezer so excited for you!!!!! Good luck for Friday eeeeeeek 2 days away!


----------



## Bloofuss

EXCELLENT news Gems - good luck for Friday xx


----------



## peglet

Hi ladies, bumps and babies....

Not on that much just now, for no particluar reason apart from my head being firmly up by backside stressing as there are only 4 weeks til santa.....
so not organised, but hey ho i'm sure it will all turn good.

Gems - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! 3 out of 5 eggs fertilised, well done you, well done DH!!!! 

Donsbabe, just want to offer you some support. The first year is always the worst, but you must remember it does get better. Don't try and be supermum, just survive, as long as you are all clothed and fed (and perhaps you hair is brushed!) then the rest can wait..... it's a mare, just when you think you have a routine going the little blighters change it for you.... make sure you get some "me time" even if it's a hot bath once their all in bed... 30 mins, does wanders....

Sorry for not a lot of personals.... but doesn't mean that I haven't read and don't care - I do......

Peglet

PS - Is it too early to Say MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Gems. Lots of luck for Friday.    
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

This time tomorrow i should have a wee embryo on board...xx  Got a wee question for yooz (TMI moment)...  I'm using the proestrogen gel stuff for my foof...  its started feel a bitty sore on the outside... red raw so to speak... is this normal  Sorry if this TMI, don't know who else to ask...lol

Starry - How are you doing??  xx

Sonia - thinking of you as always sweetheart? xx

Bloo - Hows the cold doing?  and the wee man?? xx

Dons - You are a fab mummy, don't you think any different xx

Hi Coops, Tissy, Lainsy, everyone else i may have missed... sending you all loads of huggs 

Can't believe its nearly christmas!!  i'm visiting the family in Abu Dhabi, clinic said its ok to fly over if i'm pregnant.  I will be getting a scan when there to check all is good at the 6 weeks mark 

xxx


----------



## starrynight

Gems il be thinking of you 2moro it so exciting ain't it. Are you having 1 or 2 back?

I am soooooo glad you asked that question gems lol I am so sore and red raw   and its actually waking me up at night am sure am a bit swollen 2!! Am guessing this must be normal then if its doing the same to you?

Help ladies any idea?

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

starrynight said:


> Gems il be thinking of you 2moro it so exciting ain't it. Are you having 1 or 2 back?
> 
> I am soooooo glad you asked that question gems lol I am so sore and red raw  and its actually waking me up at night am sure am a bit swollen 2!! Am guessing this must be normal then if its doing the same to you?
> 
> Help ladies any idea?
> 
> xx


teehee... hopefully its normal... all i can say it stings when i wee wee.. lol

I'm only having the one embryo put back the other 2 on ice... due to all my abdominal surgeries its best for me to be just the one...

xx


----------



## starrynight

am the same i was going to ask the same question yesterday but was to embarrassed so glad you did. I did ask on the 2ww board but no1 else had the same problem!! Or they just didn't reply to me lol 

Am a bit worried tho coz i have read the cream gives you sore boobs ect but mine are fine!!  I was thinking i must be doing it wrong but i would say that is impossible   think i should just stay away from the 2ww board lol its driving me mad people are getting pains ect but i have had nothing   i need to stop stressing maby get dp to take the laptop away from me till its all over lol.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - dont read into what others say on here (unless its us on here), some ppls pains and niggles may be normal to others.  Your body will react to the embie in its own way, so trust it and trust yourself.  I dont remember getting sore bits using the pessaires... but i did remember what a mess they make   

Gems lol - loving the foof word!!


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Starry & Gems - all perfectly normal.  I'm always itchy and red when I use the progesterone. Horrible, nasty stuff.  
x


----------



## abdncarol

Just wanted to say a huge big hello to everyone as not had the chance to be on lately.  When Eva does eventually sleep I have to try and get housework done or order Christmas presents so not had a chance to catch up.  She had her first injections yesterday, poor thing, so was a bit fretful during the evening but slept all night and still sleeping now.  
Good luck Starry on the 2WW and Gems best of luck for today.  At least you'll go through it together as it hard to think of anything else apart from what's going on inside you.  
Hiya to everyone else, sorry no personals but just wanted to say hi and hope you all have a lovely weekend.  We're just having a quiet one, no visitors!!  So got a pile of ironing to catch up on and Mike going to help me clean....what an exciting weekend eh.  Meant to be going out for a meal tomorrow night with some of my chums but going to see how I feel, nervous about driving in the dark as it's pitch black here so will just see how it goes.  Should really make the effort.  
Can't believe next week is the beginning of December, where does the time go!!  
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hello quick catch up from me as unlike carol who will be having no visitors (she hopes lol) I am having my dad, his wife and her daughter up for the weekend so am busy busy cleaning loos, hoovering etc!! Looking forward to it. Oh and a certain football match too....... im hyped already. not good lol.    

My two, well Aiden mostly, is going through a hungry phase and wants food all the time.  Ive introduced chicken and cheese this week, its going ok.  Just finished making mixed veg, courgettes and mangos for freezing. Wont have time to make over the weekend so thought id make them just now.

Bloo - have you, or lyle, i should say tried the ellas kitchen pouches?? You too SNS??  They are more pricy but i think are much much nicer than the jars, my two love them. They dont get them often as they are 88p (compared to 55p per jar) but they are rather yummy!

Im not on a diet but trying to be good, went and got weight watchers shakes and special k last night. and today ive been bad and skipped breakfast.  I weigh 11 stone now..... before my two i was 9 stone. I cant fit into size 12 jeans anymore and i HATE it .  i just dont have the energy for the gym just now and when i do its full of men and im too scared to do anything   

Oh well, id better go.  Got our 1st xmas card this week!! Tree and lights and decorations going up on sunday!!! Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quicky to say hello all, busy busy last few days. Getting Vincents photo taken tonight, his first professional one way excited lol


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Thats me back from the clinic...all went fantastic... i had 8cell top grade embies... only had the one put back in...the other 2 i had put on ice...  I thought i was going to hurt a wee bitty but i didn't feel a thing...worst part was the 'foof cleaning' NICE!!  so am at home 'resting' tehee!!  just have to wait until 12th Dec before i can test.... eeeeek!!
Thanks for all the well wishes....they mean loads xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

GEMS - YAY well done girl!!!! hope it works for you really I do!!!!!!!!!!                      

All this for the 12th of December.

Sonia


----------



## Mummy30

GEMS - congrats on being pupo...      everything crossed.


----------



## Bloofuss

Thats great Gems glad all went well was thinking bout you - Lyle was a 8cell good grade embie - so keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you.

Dons - Yeah I use those Ella's Kitchen Pouches (Lyle loves them) we are onto stage 2 so they cost £1.29 but he prefers them to my cooking lol - altho gave him mashed tatties and beans few nights ago and he scoffed it - gonna try some eggs next either boiled (mushed) or scrabled  

Well news from me.................I lost my appeal yesterday regarding my job (***** council) so I can either have my old job back but on a full time basis or they are goijng to try an shove me somewhere ele in the council with the hours that I am looking for    

And STILL smoaring with the cold - so deperessed   but Lyle cheers me up 

D x


----------



## starrynight

Woohoo gems pupo   . Haha foof cleaning!!! I remember that lol Who did your transfer?

Hows is everyone doing?

Dons enjoy your wknd hope it ain't to mad oh wonder wot the score Will be 2moro am guessing 2-1 rangers  .

I have just realised i don't have enough crione gel till test date. Is that normal?

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well done Gems fingers crossed for you xx
Sorry you lost your appeal Bloo 

Hope everyone well xx


----------



## starrynight

So sorry i bloo i didnt read back the posts properly earlier  

Sns how did vincents photo's go do you have to go bk and pick the best ones?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Good luck to Starry and Gems.    

Starry – yes, the gel runs out a day or two before you test.  I’ve always been told that it won’t matter. 

Bloo – sorry to her you lost your appeal about your work.  Hope you start to feel better soon.  
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Starry sorry i forgot to wish you luck  
Photos didnt go quite to plan ha ha, they say he smiled in some of the family ones but when we tried to get him on his own he was having none of it and just cried 
Never mind hopefully have some good family ones.


----------



## Lainsy

Gems fantastic news for you.  Keeping everything crossed for you   .

It will be great for 2 more of us to be pg for Christmas so counting down with both starry and gems!



Bloo sorry to hear about your appeal at work - so much for work having to be flexible and wanting mums to come back to work  .  Hope you work out what you are going to do soon  

SNS I am sure you will get some lovely family photos with vincent.

Starry I like your prediction for the Rangers score, don't think Dons would agree though  .  Never can tell so will just have to wait and see! I got a row from dh for putting Bomber through the trauma of watching the game on Tuesday night  

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone has a great weekend - I am so glad not to be working


----------



## Mummy30

sorry but this has to be done........
lainsy -


----------



## Lainsy

Dons - I was waiting for it !!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

good afternoon girlies...

I love this relaxing malarky...teehee!!

I've started to feel a 'dull achey' feeling lower abdomen... is this normal??  I'm not on the high i was before now...starting to worry whether it will work or not...i imagine this is a normal feeling though...

got tomorrow off work aswell...

Dons... LOL at the Dons/Rangers game...DH is feeling rather chuft like you!!  At least he's in a good mood...hes footie daft like you..

Starry....how you feeling??

Hows everyone else feeling??
xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls   Hope everyone has had a nice wknd.

Gems how you doing?

Well not much to report from me am sure am going to get af in the next 2days!! I have come out in spots and thats what normally happens before af and my stomach is heavy like it normally is and am not constipated lol and i always am till just before af   strange i know. So i really think its over for me and also   when i did a no2 this morning there was blood am not sure if am cut somewhere with having my legs so spread lol during ec or et.

Also quick 1 to nicky woohoo 2moro is the big day!!   

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  
Just wanted to say how happy I am for Nicky and her special, long awaited day tomorrow.  Here's to the start of your new life.        

Starry and Gemz - hope you're both coping on the dreaded 2ww. I know what a worrying and stressful time it is.  It's all very well me saying keep positive but I know how difficult a wait it is.  Can't remember when you had your ET Starry, but hope it's just some sort of implantation bleed/cut.  

Not much as usual to report here.  Haven't been coming on here much as I'm still very down about everything and what our next step is.  Have made the decision though that after 5 failed IVFs at Aberdeen, it's never going to work with them.  Looking at my results (thanks Sonia for translating them for me!  ) it's definitely an implantation/killer cells problem which needs extra drugs. I don't trust Dr Gorgy in London so will be looking to go to another clinic who will do something different with me.  Just now sure how it would all work being so far away so have lots of thinking to do.  

Another weekend over so back to work tomorrow.  Now have a brand new room to teach in but unfortunately don't have everything back into it yet so there's a lot of made up on the spot teaching going on depending on what I can find that day!  Tomorrow's main task is to find a spare bin from somewhere and claim it as mine. No idea where mine went to!  Oh yes, and find my DVD player which was locked away somewhere!

3rd year homework sheet to make up tonight so should stop wasting time on here.
Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Just wanted to pop on here and say goodluck tomorrow!!!!  How exciting it will be - I bet you wont be able to sleep for a wee while at night and keep peeking in on her to see how she is doing overnight etc! 

Starry/gems hang on in there!!!!!  the 2 week wait is the worst - you will be and probably have been analyzing every twinge, pain abnormality to normality with your usual cycle.      Come on I want to here more positive news!!!!!  

Button


----------



## Lainsy

Nicky great news about tomorrow, so so happy for you all.  Bet you can't believe that this is it, you will be a real family tomorrow.

Gems and Starry, keep your spirits up, I know the 2ww is sooooo hard.  Starry, could just be implantation bleed as I had bleeding when I got pregnant with Bomber so it's not the end   .

Can't believe that's the end of another weekend - why do they go past so quickly?  Roll on 3 weeks Thursday until on hols for Xmas and then only have 6 weeks or so to work once I got back in the New Year, maternity leave can't come quick enough now


----------



## Mummy30

ello 

nicky - WOW, tomorrow...... brilliant!!  

gems and starry - just to let you both know, i had lots and lots of AF type pains/cramps during my 2ww and my pregnancy too, so please dont read into any pains. You are bound to get various pains, twinges etc, your body has something new to contend with and is stretching etc to accomodate it.  Trust your body.  Spots etc is normal.... think of how f***ed up your hormones are after everything.  keep the faith, we are all counting down the days with you both     

susan - its good that you have made a decision on where to go next, and i think you are right about the clinic here and need to go else where.  Trust your instincts. Hope school is easier this week. 

lainsy - you know i still luv ya eh!!!  Im still on top of the world! im sure if youve been on ******** you will know that already!!

big shouts to all of you xxx

Well, thats our trees up and lights and decorations galore.  Think of santas grotto and thats what my house is like!! Still need lights on ryans bedroom window and he helped to put lights up the bannisters!!  Twins are desperate to grab at the tree, madam was on her play mat, i went into kitchen and she had rolled right round a few times and was directly under the tree!!     bauble in hand and yanking at it! i couldnt do anything for laughing at her..... she cant crawl but boy does she make up for it!!  Aiden just lies and stares at the flashing!!  They are funny and so so cute at this age, they chat away and pull some really funny faces, i love them so so much!!!    lol soppy!! thats what xmas does to me!!

Anyone know much about capability scotland?? Think i may give them a ring for some advice as to what to do about DS1.  Really struggling with his behaviour just now......  love him so so much and just want to help him but no idea how to.  He needs to help himself really......


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Sorry haven't been about much but just on a right downer re the job situation.......

Good Luck tomorrow Nicky so chuffed and excited for you all  

Gems/Starry Dons is right you will analise every twinge etc but don't give up I bled with Lyle as well at 5 weeks and thought ti was all over so trust your body thinking of you both  

Dons - My tree and decs went up today as well (was trying to cheer myself up) Lyle facinated with all the lights but so far hasn't touched the tree I say so far as he is well on the go and into everything so think I will have to fence it off  

Hugs to all 

D x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

thanx girls for the reassurance!!  means alot.... i knew i would start freaking out a tad...lol... believe it or not the ache has gone again!!

I so want to put up a tree but i'm away 3 weeks on Tuesday for 3 weeks.. (yipee)...  I will put up a couple of bits and bobs but will have to take down before i leave as i'm very supersticious and wont be here to take it down again on time...lol

DH is P***ing me off at the moment... i actually want to give him a slap!!  Poor man, i've resided to the bedroom so i don't freak at him... mind you hes not done anything but hes still annoying me...poor man!!

Got tomorrow off again so am going to chill out for one last day...will be manic 3 weeks for me with full time job in office and doing nail extensions at night...due to the xmas season...at least it will keep my mind off 2WW i s'pose!

I'm thinking on meeting up with you guys, noticed yooz are possibly having a meet on Sunday 13th - day after i do my test!!  

Just finished watching X-Factor, thank goodness poor Lloyd has gone!!  Altho i secretly wished beady frog eyed Danyl had gone as i can't stand him!!  

Good luck for tomorrow Nicky!! xx

Bloos - keep your chin up lass xxx

huggs to everyone else xxx

Gemz xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Hello everyone!

Haven't managed on for ages - just don't know where the days have gone. Rory is just over two weeks old and is a little star. Seems to be feeding ok and sleeping - a couple of nights he went 12 thru 6 but apparently this isn't good for them (good for me though!) so now he feeds once through the night.

DH did his second nappy change today (yes, breaking him in very gently) so at this rate he will be up to speed by the time Rory is potty trained......!

Jura Beagle seems to be getting used to Rory and not as jealous as she was when we first brought him home.

Just wanted to say good luck to Starry and Gems on your 2WW and to Nicky with DD tomorrow. Just brill. As for those of you who have your Christmas decorations up - well done! Reckon I will get mine up on 24 Dec at this rate.

Bloo - bummer on the appeal. Hope you get something sorted. Its the Council's loss (idiots).

Hi to Susan, Dons (great result), Saffa, Lainsy, Mrs Coops, Peglet, Button, Short and anyone I have missed.

T x


----------



## Mummy30

lol nickyB, dont even go there with the sleep!!! Bet you are over the moon !!!

Ryan is the worst he has ever been just now, which is why ive been pants at posting.

I dont know who to turn to anymore.... im a vicitm of physical violence with him now.  I was huddled in a corner just crying and crying while he was punching and kicking me       dont know how much more i can take.

Anyway, twins were in the paper tonight with the number to call to vote... anyone wanting it, PM me!


----------



## starrynight

Nicky woohoo how has today been?xx

Dons am so sorry i really dont know wot to say   Regarding the twins i have got the paper and i will be voting for them.xx

Sorry not alot of personals finding things really hard just now but hi to everyone.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

There must be some sort of help you can get Dons.  I don't know who you would ask though.  I'll certainly try asking round school tomorrow to see if anyone has any suggestions. Can't be easy for you.    That's 3 people now who have suggested I vote for their little ones - you, my sister and another friend.  Couldn't decide who to go for, so you've all got a vote!  

Well done Nicky.  Your first day of being a full-time mummy!  

Emailed the CARE clinic in Manchester yesterday and got reply from them today with the biggest, in-depth questionnaire I've every seen.  Thinking of trying a cycle with them next.  Their waiting list is 5-6 weeks at the moment for an appointment.  Will probably take me that long to fill in their questionnaire!   It's full of questions that have never been asked before so already I'm feeling more positive with them.  Even down to questioning whether I bruise easily (which I do), have problems with stopping bleeding after tooth extraction (which I do), to asking if I've ever been diagnosed with a heart murmur!  Obviously there must be some reason why they ask all these questions (all 11 pages of them!) but they've never been asked before!  Their website says they have over 60% success rate each time as they do so many more tests.  CARE have about 10 different clinics but of course they're all in England.  The nearest is Manchester but I'm sure there are plenty flights and trains to there.  So that's the next plan.

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

thanks for the votes xxx

susan... great.... sounds good honey xx


----------



## peglet

Morning Everyone!!

Nicky, hope your first night with DD was a sucess and she was settled.  This is the start of the rest of your life, wishing you all the best.... 22mths, just in time for terrible 2's!!!!  My DD 2 next week (Where did that time go!) so any questions you want to bounce off me, feel free.....

Gems / Starry - good luck with TWW - really do hope that this is your time.  Gems - you test on my Birthday, so I'm giving up all my birthday wishes and sending them all your way........

Dons - Big hugs to you, can't imagine how you must feel just now, hopefully someone will be able to give you answer (can social services help, or even guide to somewhere that can?)

Carol - hope you managed to get out for your girly meal....

Susan - Manchester sounds like it may have the answers for you - there are direct flights, but start saving now as they ain't cheap!! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone - which I know I have......

Well, going to the clinic this afternoon to pick up the drugs, a sign that this is really happening again.  Been 3 yrs since my first IVF, 2 1/2 since my sucessful one with DD.  Start injections around xmas/new year time, period dependent.....

Right, need to get some work done.

Pegsx


----------



## peglet

Oooohhh Nicky - I was at hoodles yesterday!!! not sure who had more fun.......

oh wait a minute are you meaning playbarn or nursery??

right, got to go, hosp apt in 30 mins.....



Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

No problem Nicky. Just glad everything's going well for you.  

Been looking into flights to Manchester and they're not cheap.  Will maybe look at the other CARE clinics and see if there are any cheaper flights to there.  Not too bothered which one we try, just seemed to make more sense with Manchester as it's closer.  Had a look at their virtual tour on their website.  Looks really nice. 

Doing my usual Tuesday afternoon time-out duty just now.  The only chance I get to come on here during the day.

Got our follow-up appointment tomorrow afternoon.  Oh, what fun and oh, what a waste of time it'll be as usual!  

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

So chuffed for you Nicky glad all is going well with S xx

Susan - If you feel good about Manchester then I wish you all the best - hope they can come through for you - don't fancy the questionnaire tho  

Dons - Hope you get some advice/support re DS1 - rooting for the twins xx

Gems/Starry - Thinking of you both.

BIG hugs to all ive missed head still all over the place what with this job situation    

D x


----------



## starrynight

Dons how are you today? 

Nicky how has the 2nd day been how is s doing?

Susan if i was in your shoes i would try another clinic to also i did hear flight cost alot there but if you fancy getting the train you can look on trainline.com i think thats the right website they sometimes have cheap trains.

Bloo i hope you get things sorted with the job it must be a horrible time for you.

Gems how you doing? I posted on the other thread about symptoms!! I have none lol did have sore boobs but not now   and the crione gel i tell you i am never using it again am going to demand something else from the clinic i am being woken up during the night with such a sore flower!!!

Hi to tissy,peg,sns,carol,button,mrscoops,lainsy,saffa, fiona. Sorry to any1 i have missed.

Nothing to report here almost certain af is away to show up i have had a sore back all day and major sore head!! I really want to test like now!!!!!!!! 2moro will be 2wks since ec so am thinking af would come about now. Cud any1 tell me when they would get af if it hasn't worked? I so want to nip to asda 2nite and put me out my misery i didn't realise how hard this 2ww would be. And girls on the 2ww thread have had 5day blast transfer after me and get to test before me that is sooo unfair.

Also got myself a ticker!! Was scared to get 1 incase it jinxed me but hey ho.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - I've only ever managed to get to one test date without AF before.  On all my other cycles it's arrived 5 days before test day.  The 2ww is a nightmare isn't it.  Thinking about you.  

Off out to tesco to buy my christmas cards.  Usually a lot more organised than this but just can't be bothered with it all this year.  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Starry...i have no sore boobs at all   Altho i had a blinding headache earlier but its shifted now...
Had a wee scare with my foof medicine earlier.... when i pulled oot the applicator thingy there was a wee bit of a pinkish colour on it... maybe cos its sore!!  Tis 5 days since ET... so maybe implanation bleed??  I'm gonna be sectioned i think by the end of this 2WW malarky...lol!!  Every little thing i look into...

xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Nicky, how's things going?  You must still be on  

Starry and Gems, hang in there - not long now.  I never had AF before my test date, everyone is different.   it works for you both.

Susan, lots of luck to you in trying another clinic, sounds just what you need what with all the questions etc at least you know they are doing their homework so to speak.

Dons really don't know what to say, really really hope you get some help  .  Wishing you   with the twins.

You would have laughed at me last night - I was at brownies and I was leaning over a table handing out craft items to the girls when I lost my balance and ended up almost on top of the table - I forgot I had a heavy bump at the front of me !!!  I got a row from the brownies for squashing the baby  

Not much else happening with me - got my maternity leave and holidays all sorted for next year.  Finish on 19th February 2009 for a week's holidays, then maternity leave for 9 months from 1st March until 30th November and then holidays for all of December so I wont go back to work until 5th January 2011, it can't come quick enough!!


----------



## starrynight

Thank you susan n lainsy.

Gems it could be you never know. Am not sure about the bleeding as to be honest i have had bleeding bits on and off but i think thats coz i am actally cut somewhere coz it always just a tiny spot of blood but to be honest am not holding out much hope!! Av decided if i don't have af by sat am going to test then coz everyone else on the 2ww thread that had blast the same day as me get to test then or i might do a sneaky 1 on thursday coz the preg calculator thing on here said i could test then its on the homepage have you been on it? I only had sore boobs for a little while but the gel gives you that so i wouldn't worry about symptoms coz to be honest i don't have any apart from af ones!! Am going mad cause i have been off work since ec coz i cant work coz i do alot of lifting and cant chance it.xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello everyone

sorry for not posting much recently.

Gems and starry, hang in there chicks. xx yo uare both doing well, i tested early and got my bfp, i couldnt wait anylonger, i still have every test i did in my drawer.  Ive heard of spotting for implantation... i didnt get any spotting at all....  i had sore boobs from day 1.... thinking of you both xxxx

nicky - hoodles is great aint it, the food and cakes especially are yum yum!! only thing i dont like is the benches there, i prefer smaller private tables.  take it motherhood is going well, i keep thinking about you all the time!!  are you getting organised for xmas... does S see her FCs again or is that it now?

susan - hope your follow up goes well tomorrow......

lainsy - brownies lol, i hated the brownies....actually no, it was the guides i hated!!  used to come home in tears!  

gillian - are you ok>> bump ok??

just want to say thanks for your hugs regarding my situation with R.  Kicked off again tonight but i managed to get him sorted by making an arch with my big pillow so its like a den in his bed now!!  i read him a story tonight, even tho he didnt touch his supper, i decided not to punish him but to ignore it.  Still shouted a few times but its quiet just now, he is so tired bless him. 

Just crying watching im a celeb lol, i am all hormonal just now, not sure if its cause twins growing up or what.....

A is getting a tooth... i can see it poking through a wee bit!!    

Went to makro today, spent £200 eeeeeeekkkkkkk, didnt mean to spend that much but so many toys there. Then my lovely neighbour comes round with bag fulls of toys including v tech smile and lots of decent toys, so i now need a new toy box!  i have great neighbours.


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone am really worried i woke up last night in agony with my stomach now i have been gagging all morning!! Am just wondering can you get ohhs after transfer lol i know its prob a stupied question but i am to scared to phone the clinic and ask coz il prob look like a  .

xx


----------



## peglet

Starry - are you drining plent of water? when are you due to test..... Sat?  I'm sure that you would have got symptoms of OHSS by now IFKWIM..... have you eaten anything dodgy, is it that kind of pain?  Have you been sick? Try and eat a rich tea or toast, that could help? Stay clear of strong food (curry etc).... None of the previous is of any help I'm sure, and I'm hoping that this is all positive sickness!!!!!!  

Nicky - your DD seems to have settled in so very well, she's sleeping really well, she must feel comfortable in her surroundings and new house!!! Would love to meet with you (my DD is a "s" too) Perhaps sometime after Christmas and New Year?  Are you off on parental leave just now??

Hello to a'bdy else, Dons   , 

Susan - I do hope Manchester has the answers. Don't know if this is of any help, but not sure if easyjet or ryanair fly to Liverpool anymore, perhaps a bit cheaper than flying to Manchester. 

Well had the apt in ARU yesterday, was there at 2.30 and at 3 reminded them I was still sitting, as noone had came for me  

Got ALL my drugs, perhaps will need to discuss FET with you guys as I've never done it before, lots of tablets and gels, what's that all about, I used cyclogest last time, but i'm guessing that i'm going to be using the gel that burns your foof

All very real now, felt a tad emotional as I left the hospital, but trying to put it to the back of my mind until I need to start buserlin, which will be inbetween xmas and new year.

 my dd is learning christmas songs for her christmas show at nursery..... we're practising Jingle Bells on the way home, listening to a CD, I can just about hear her in the back..... priceless.....

Away for a brew.....


Pegs


----------



## starrynight

Hi peg my test date aint till tuesday thats me just 2wks past ec il be honest i stopped drinking water after et i didnt think i had to carry on. I really think the pains must have been af on its way. I just had a cup of tea and guess what it is now down the toilet  
I really hate all this. xx


----------



## peglet

Starry
Please don't be sad.... try and stay positive....
Not to be to to the point, but have you the sh!ts? Your tea went straight through you? could you have a bug? there are lots of stuff going round just now, colds/sickiness/diarohhea (i can never spell that!)

If you have sickness and diarooohheeaa (the sh!ts!) then water is essential...

I'm banking on a tummy bug, rather than things going wrong for you.... 

Please keep positive....
Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Starry, it's such a stressful time isn't it?  Sounds like some sort of bug to me but do make sure you keep drinking the water as I think you can still get OHSS after ET (sorry, hope I haven't worried you!) Although if you do get it at this stage, I'm sure it's quite mild as it's long enough after your EC.  Really hope it's some sort of tummy bug but probably worth giving the clinic a phone anyway.  They must be used to getting lots and lots of paranoid questions from ladies. Not that you're being paranoid but I'm sure others phone with trivial little questions.  

Peg - I've done a FET before so just ask if you have any questions.

Off for my follow-up appointment this afternoon so will be back on to report back later!
Susan
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Starry

I agree with Peg, sounds like you might have the skits!!  Its going about, big time at the moment!!
Drink plenty of water if you are being sick and stuck on the loo...if you can, get Lucozade Sport...has to be sport kind!  Its excellent for keeping you hydrated as its got loads of vitimans and minerals...

Try and not panic sweetie xxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all sorry for lack of posts have been busy with wee man making most of him before I'm back at work next Thurs  I have been reading your posts, hope you are all ok


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls am feeling better now it was sick not skits lol Just got a really sore head i phoned the clinic tho they have told me to keep drinking water Hmmm wonder if that was the problem coz i ain't been drinking any lol. They said if i get pains again over night i need to phone them and go in for bloods 2moro but i have been fine now. So am not going to phone them and look like a drama queen.

Thank you everyone tho.

Gems how u doing today?

Susan how did you get on at appointment?

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## gmac2304

hey girls!  thought I would pop on and post, seeing as I haven't done so in a while...was on holiday on Monday, then in training yesterday, so only back in't office today - can read all your posts thru t'internet on my phone, but can't post for some reason! 

anyhoo, am fine...32wks yesterday & starting to explode!  got a huge belly at last with a sqishy-squashy belly button...  put up bubba's wardrobe & chest of drawers at the weekend, then filled them with all his clothes - room starting to look a bit more like a nursery now, rather than just me & Ryan's hidey-hole! cot going up next week & I need to find some curtains - but think that should be about it!   

finish work 3wks today - sooo looking forward to being a lady of leisure for a few weeks! only 10 working days left tho - still got a load of hollibobs to use up!

*Dons * - i'm doing grand thanks! hope u weren't worrying about my whereabouts too much...  sorry to hear ur not having a good time with Ryan just now - hope you get the help you need soon!   

*Starry* / *Gems* - still got everything crossed for you both! we really need some more 's on here - t'is been a while!   

*S'n'S* - bet ur bummed about going back to work next week! 

*Bloo * -  to you too! u sound like ur having a pants time of it just now, what with ur sh*tty work being pains in the rear end! 

*Nicky* - hey Mummy! sounds like its going great so far...bet ur still on ! look forward to reading ur updates on ** every day!

*Peglet* - fingers crossed for ur next round of TX!   

*Susan* - hope ur appt went OK this afternoon! have you told them that you're thinking of going elsewhere? is there a CARE clinic in London? not the nearest obviously, but you can always get cheap flights to London thru FlyBe or EasyJet...

*Lainsy* - how u doing pregnant lady? started on ur nursery yet? i will post pictures of our finished room as soon as it's done - not everything is I Love My Bear, but enough for you to know its the '_theme_' if you know what I mean?!?!?

*Saffa* - you must be away on hollibobs again soon? sooooo wish it was me - t'is too cold over here just now!  when do you start next round of TX?

*Tissy* - good to hear you're settling into motherhood?  to DH for only changing 2 nappies tho - get that sorted out soon!!!  think my DH will be the same tho...

hope I haven't missed anyone out - apologies if I have!

speak soon,
Gillian xx


----------



## twinkle123

Not a happy bunny tonight.  As you know I had my follow up appointment today. Wasn't expecting anything from it as we've been here so many times before, but I wasn't expecting her to basically shrug her shoulders at us and not offer any advice at all.  It's now been confirmed that I have PCOS, hormone imbalance, stenosed cervix and now apparently, not great eggs!  We asked if there was anything else they could do or anything they would do differently next time (not having any intention of cycling when them again though!) and she shrugged her shoulders and said no, there isn't much chance of it working. As you can imagine, have spent the rest of the day in tears thinking if it's even worth continuing.    I've never been told about not having great eggs, although they're not a right-off yet, and was under the impression that it was more a immune, implantation problem.  Oh, so muddled now.

Now, got to decide if we try another clinic.  It's CARE where I want to have a go with but it's just so much more complicated doing it away from home.  What do I do about my scans, blood tests? How long would I have to stay down there? How am I ever going to afford this? What happens if I can't get a last-minute flight when I need it?

Unfortunately, they don't have a clinic in London which would be much easier for flights.  They've got them in Manchester, Northampton, Nottingham, Sheffield, Bolton, Boston, Derby, Leicester, Mansfield, Milton Keynes and Peterbourgh.  As far as I can see, you can only fly to Manchester from here so that's where we'll need to go.

Hi to everyone.  Sorry for all my moaning.
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

oh geee susan   you definately need to get away from ARU althogether i think, but i know you know that.  If i was you, i would call the CARE clinic with all your concerns and questions and see what they say. Tell them absolutely everything and hopefully some of your answers will be clearer for you to make that extrememly hard decision.  

Did i remember you saying your sister or someone was happy to be a surrogate for you.... does that mean your eggs and your DHs sperm, so really the baby would be 100% yours then......  not sure how that works... tough decisions for you. 

We all want this for you so so much susan, its impossible to put it into words how much we are all hoping for you.

gillian - lol at your belly button... is it an outy.  Mines too ages to go back to normal   infact, my belly is still squishy squashy .  

starry - be very careful of ohss..... if you still get pains/sick, please please call the clinic again tomorrow, its very important for your health... and possibly your babies health too.    Dont feel like a drama queen, the clinic have heard it all a million times before and that is what they are there for.    

peglet - we too are in amongst xmas concert tunes but we have wizard of oz to learn!!  His shows are tuesday and wednesday next week... i cant wait!!!  Fingers crossed for your FET tx coming up.   

i often wonder if the nurses at the clinic know about this forum and come on and read it??!


----------



## rosef

Hi i'm a lurker and this is my first post but I feel I really want to suggest to Susan to look into GCRM in Glasgow.  We had lots of unsuccessful attempts in Aberdeen (one successful but I miscarried at 8 weeks), and like Susan, they never really gave us answers.  Anyhow, this summer we 'stumbled' upon GCRM and we are delighted with the treatment they have offered us.  Today I had embryo transfer and it is now fingers crossed for implantation to take place.  I have been given medication (predisnolene and a blood thinning injection) to take to reduce chances of miscarrying.  We feel they really know what they're doing and they try different things.  I'm a poor responder and they gave me a completely different protocol to Aberdeen.  All I can say is they're worth considering.  I felt I had to post when I see Susan going through such a dilemma about which clinic to try.  We've been there!  We live 3 and a half hours away from Glasgow yet I was able to drive there this morning, have embryo transfer and return home by tea time.  Lots of driving and fuel, but easier than arranging flights and accommodation!  Good luck Susan!


----------



## twinkle123

Aww thanks Rose.   And thanks for making me the first post you've ever done on here!  I'll look into GCRM.  Do you still stay in Aberdeen?  Lots and lots of luck for your 2ww    
x


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

how are you all

im your new moderator just poped on to say hi  

if you need anything just pm me

also ive stared a aberdeenshire bumps babies and agels thread if you want added to it then just leave your details on the thread and i'll add ya xxxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Rose and welcome!!!!!
Bubbilicious hi  can you add me to the thread then please.

Thanks


----------



## bubblicous

shortnsweet if you just tell me your babies name and dob and weight when born i will add it on


----------



## rosef

Thanks for your good wishes, Susan.  Good luck in your search for the best place.  Live in Inverness so not all that much further to Glasgow than to Aberdeen.

Thanks for your welcome SNS.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

bubblicous said:


> shortnsweet if you just tell me your babies name and dob and weight when born i will add it on


Hi his name is Vincent Conner, born on 16/04/09 weighed 8lb 11 and 3/4oz

Thanks


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, sorry not been on for a wee while.  Eva still asleep so trying to type this quickly before she wakes up so if there are lots of mistakes, I'm sorry.  
Oh Susan you must feel so disappointed with Aberdeen, as Dons said we're all wanting this for you so much.  Glasgow sounds a great idea, much closer and Mike flys to manchester with work and the flights are really expensive.  
Dons sorry to hear that you've been having a hard time with your son, I can't imagine what you go through and so difficult that you don't get the support you require from anyone.  
Aw Nicky, once you're on your own with your daughter things will change.  I know that Eva and I have our own way of doing things and our bonding time when daddy is at work and that's when I feel closest to her, sure it will be the very same with your beautiful little girl.  Sounds like she's settling in fantastically well and you must just swoon at her when she's in her bed asleep.  
Hiya Rose, welcome to the board   and that was nice you left an encouraging message for Susan.
Mrs Coops and Lainsy hope both bumps are doing well.  Time is passing so quick for you both, although know sometimes it doesn't feel like it when you're the one that's pregnant.  Looking forward to seeing the nursery photos.  
Bloo and Short hope your little boys are doing well, give them cuddles from me.
Gems and Starry really hoping this is your time, keeping everything crossed for you both for that BFP.
Hiya Sonia, Peglet, Tissy and anyone else I've missed, I'm sorry.
Everything fine here, had my antenatal reunion on Tuesday, was so nice to see everyone with their babies and get updates on everyone's births and what they're struggling with, etc.  We're going to go for lunch next week so hopefully get to know a few of the girls a little better.  Still getting lots of visitors and yesterday showed our house to 2 prospective buyers of the other houses being built so been a busy time and more visitors this weekend.  Eva is sleeping during the night in the main now, sometimes wakens up crying for her dummy but she's a madam as won't sleep for long in her pram during the day.  If she's in my arms she'll sleep for over an hour, if I put her in the pram she'll have a wee cat nap.  She's worth it though, when she gives me big smiles and coos along to my singing then I just feel so happy.  She's 9 weeks now, where does the time go.  Going to hopefully visit grandma today so that mummy can go to Tescos in Danestone for some shopping and grandma can babysit.  
Sending lots of hugs and love to everyone.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## peglet

Morning all..

Gonna be a fast and furious one as have a meeting and have not done any prep.....

Susan - could you go to dundee? If you are self funding, could you not go on there books.....?  I think that sometimes the doctors forget that we are human and have feelings..... keep strong though - you will reach your goal!!!

Nicky - DD a daddy's girl already? Try not to worry - I think it's natural for a DD to do this, Bubbles follows DH around like noones business.  If she's with you all day - she's maybe still slightly more intrigued by him, where as you are "mum" she's with you all the time. Just chill (perhaps with a G&T ).  

Welcome Rose - good luck with your TWW, hope to see more of you on the boards....

Carol - are you still in Ellon?

Starry - hope you are feeling better....

HELLO to everyone else, sorry if i've missed anything, really need to go....

back later

Pegs
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry havent been on in a while just been feeling really low last few days not sure if it is to do with the job situ or as you say Dons nae too sure if it is hormones etc  Will have a chat to HV she is visiting next week  

Starry - Glad you are feeling better everything still crossed for you and Gems xx

Nicky - Hang in there S has probably been through a lot all you can do is just be strong and be there for her and she will soon come round I am sure  

Big hugs to all you preggie ladies hope you are all "blooming" and looking after yourselves xx

Bibbilicions - My wee boy is Lyle he was born on 22/03/09 if you wanna add me to the thread - thanx

I have megga mum brain so sorry for anyone I have missed but as always thinking of you xx

Right off to Rhymtime with Lyle then heading into see Hr - so hopfully get something sorted out re work.

Chat later  

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all Bloo hope you get something sorted with work!!!!  
NickyB - hope you get a good chat with your DD SW today but assome of the others said I think its natural for DD to be more daddys girls. I know with Vincent he is very much a mummys boy, I am sure she will love her mummy just as much  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone  

Susan i cant believe the clinic have just told you all that now. I think you should defo look in to going somewhere else even glasgow like rose said try and think    i know it must be so hard for you tho but you WILL be a mummy 1 day. 

Dons i binned the paper with the number for the twins unless it is in 2nites paper again can u send me the number please. Hows things with ryan? Oh also i do think the nurses must look at this thread lol they must do lol I would if i was them.xx

Nicky as the other girls said am sure s is just a daddy's girl am still a daddy's girl and am 26 lol But am sure when things get back to normal and dh goes back to work things will change and s will want her mummy all the time and when she cries ect she will come to you.

Bloo am loving your new photo of lyle i only just noticed it.

Peg hope your meeting wasn't to bad today.

Sns what a thought having to go back to work will it just be pt hours your doing?

Carol enjoy your shopping at tesco am away up there now really need some shopping. Glad little eva is being good for her mummy.

Hi bubblicous xx


Mrscoops i cant believe how quick your pregnancy has felt!! Maby not for you tho lol Cant wait to see pics of the nursery.

Lainsy hows bump doing? Cant believe aberdeeb bet rangers at the wknd    even tho my dp was chuffed.

Tissy hows little rory?

Fiona hows you little ones doing?

Button how u doing?

Saffa is it next year your starting tx again?

Gems how u doing? U bought any tests yet?

Sorry to anyone i have missed i cant look back anymore.

Well i have 2 test shouting at me to use i don't think il get past today!!!   The only thing am scared to test in case there is a slim chance i could be preg but then by test date is goes or i start bleeding (Has done before well actually 6 days after test date) but am still scared coz i wouldn't be able to tell the clinic if that happend or if it a bfn!! Dons am away to look at all your posts to see when you did a test lol 

xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry  - ive had a look back, i had ET on the 12th, and i tested on the 23rd!  thats 11 days past transfer. My BFP came up straight away, but remember my levels were really high as i had two on board!!  Still remember that day i saw the BFP, amazing.  reading back i sounded like i was so calm but i know i wasnt!   

the number is 0901 736 0076 and aidens code is 008 and caitlyns is 005


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hope you get a good nap Nicky, Starry - yes I am going back to part time 5 mornings a week, its a new job though as I have found one locally rather than having to travel!!!


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya to rose! Welcome!! Wishing you goodluck with your treatment   

Susan - How darn insensative of the person to tell you all that now!!!!!!     sounds like rose has the right idea! Glasgow is another possibility for you. 

Starry - how you holding up? Come on - you WILL be pregnant, when u test positive I will run outside naked singing jingle bells!    That goes for you as well gems......looks like I am going to get the cold doing all this streaking!!

How is everyone doing? Written all your christmas cards yet?

Button


----------



## starrynight

Hey il be back in a bit away to dish my tea up but diane your inbox is full xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi button how are you doing? When you going to starts tx again? Oh that would be funny you running outside naked lol  

Dons thats me voted for the twins  

Well ladies am going to be naughty     am feed up having a sore stomach like af is coming!! Il take the chance of testing early  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh starry......... any news have you POAS yet??


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Starry have my fingers crossed for  

Waiting impatiently to hear lol
xx


----------



## starrynight

Sorry ladies lol I aint done it yet am goin to do it 2moro morning. Am soooooo scared lol i got the pee stick out the packet then bottled out. A m still getting af type pains tho   but hey ho il do it 2moro anyway. Do you think that would be to early? I had transfer on the the 23rd and it was a 5day blast.

xx


----------



## bubblicous

this way to you new home ladies  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=219252.0


----------

